# Geert Wilders Holds Massive Rally



## Death Angel

To free political prisoner Tommy Robinson. These are the people I would love to see in America.

London: Massive Crowds Gather to Hear Geert Wilders Demand Tommy Robinson's Release



> “My friends, 75 years ago, your fathers and grandfathers liberated my country from tyranny,” he continued.
> 
> “My country, the Netherlands, is a free country today, because the British brave boys and men, people like you, liberated us.
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
> 
> “And that is totally unacceptable, and that is why we say: Set him free!” Wilders shouted.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Death Angel said:


> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.


[/QUOTE]

It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.


----------



## Hossfly

TheOldSchool said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
Click to expand...


It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.[/QUOTE]
If you didn't get it have a Limey explain it for you, Poor Old Soul.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheOldFool said:


> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.



  Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?

  I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.



  There's another one.


----------



## irosie91

TheOldSchool said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
Click to expand...


It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.[/QUOTE]

what Nazi is in jail?


----------



## MikeK

TheOldSchool said:


> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.


What does the name he's chosen have to do with the issue he's been jailed for?  


And specifically how do you equate him with the Nazis?  

This Tommy Robinson fellow admittedly has had some relatively minor problems with the Law, none of which involve harming anyone, all of which he's paid the punitive price for, but can you deny that what he's involved with now is decent, critically important, and highly commendable?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.


You really are for rapists and child trafficking. MS13. Muslim child rape rings. Right on top of your favorites list.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Hossfly said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
Click to expand...

If you didn't get it have a Limey explain it for you, Poor Old Soul.[/QUOTE]
Clearly, _you _need somebody to explain this to you


----------



## TheOldSchool

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
Click to expand...

The brainless conservative always needs to make up a lie when their thoughts fizzle


----------



## miketx

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.


They all got a D by their name.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

TheOldSchool said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
Click to expand...


It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.[/QUOTE]
What are you talking about?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Missouri_Mike said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about?[/QUOTE]
Pretty self fucking explanatory if you ask me.  Tommy Robinson is a fake name.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

A few hundred losers who attacked the police. #awesome
Lol.
Stephen Yaxley Lennon will still be slopping out in the morning at her majestys pleasure and will do so for some time to come. You should not break the laws of the country by interfering with trials.
Magna Carta and all that.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

MikeK said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the name he's chosen have to do with the issue he's been jailed for?
> 
> 
> And specifically how do you equate him with the Nazis?
> 
> This Tommy Robinson fellow admittedly has had some relatively minor problems with the Law, none of which involve harming anyone, all of which he's paid the punitive price for, but can you deny that what he's involved with now is decent, critically important, and highly commendable?
Click to expand...

Assault,fraud and drug dealing are ok with you ? Good job that Stephen isnt a black guy I suppose.


----------



## Death Angel

Tommy Tainant said:


> A few hundred losers who attacked the police. #awesome
> Lol.
> Stephen Yaxley Lennon will still be slopping out in the morning at her majestys pleasure and will do so for some time to come. You should not break the laws of the country by interfering with trials.
> Magna Carta and all that.


Good Nazi. The law must be obeyed. Now where are they hiding those Jews?!


----------



## Death Angel

TheOldSchool said:


> Pretty self fucking explanatory if you ask me. Tommy Robinson is a fake name.


But you have no problem calling Bruce, Catlin, right?


----------



## Death Angel

TheOldSchool said:


> Tommy Robinson is a fake


Google says it IS his name

LMGTFY


.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Is anyone at all surprised to see Tainted Tommy openly siding with the child-molesting gang and the corrupt government that is trying to cover up for them?


----------



## Death Angel

Bob Blaylock said:


> Is anyone at all surprised to see Tainted Tommy openly siding with the child-molesting gang and the corrupt government that is trying to cover up for them?


I'm proud of these protesters, but many thousands more should be joining them. ANYONE with a daughter, or sister at least.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

TheOldSchool said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...

Pretty self fucking explanatory if you ask me.  Tommy Robinson is a fake name.[/QUOTE]
It is? Do you have a link?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Bob Blaylock said:


> Is anyone at all surprised to see Tainted Tommy openly siding with the child-molesting gang and the corrupt government that is trying to cover up for them?


I thought he was a Nazi. What are You talking about now?


----------



## deanrd

Death Angel said:


> To free political prisoner Tommy Robinson. These are the people I would love to see in America.
> 
> London: Massive Crowds Gather to Hear Geert Wilders Demand Tommy Robinson's Release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “My friends, 75 years ago, your fathers and grandfathers liberated my country from tyranny,” he continued.
> 
> “My country, the Netherlands, is a free country today, because the British brave boys and men, people like you, liberated us.
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
> 
> “And that is totally unacceptable, and that is why we say: Set him free!” Wilders shouted.
Click to expand...

A rally for "Free Speech"?

Free speech is the GOP nightmare.  That's why Trump attacks the fourth estate.


----------



## deanrd

Missouri_Mike said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone at all surprised to see Tainted Tommy openly siding with the child-molesting gang and the corrupt government that is trying to cover up for them?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was a Nazi. What are You talking about now?
Click to expand...

Nazi? 
Trump says many are "fine people".  Or was it "good"?


----------



## eagle1462010

Tommy Robinson was charged under his real name ............His crime.............and activist against Muslims........Not wanting more Diversity and more being brought into the country.

He was charged for HATE SPEECH.................for speaking his mind.........then he spoke his mind in court..........and was held in contempt of Court.  They were correct.  He has contempt for being thrown in jail for speaking his mind and wanting an end to bringing in refugees.............

Look to Europe now.  Austria........Italy...........Now there is contempt for the immigration policies...........they have removed left wing diversity types out of the way and are closing the borders and deporting those the leftist allowed in.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

deanrd said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone at all surprised to see Tainted Tommy openly siding with the child-molesting gang and the corrupt government that is trying to cover up for them?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he was a Nazi. What are You talking about now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi?
> Trump says many are "fine people".  Or was it "good"?
Click to expand...

Your left wing buddies decided to call him a Nazi. Did you know reporting on Muslim rape gangs and child trafficking rings was Nazi? I had no idea but some of your followers think so. Not only Nazi but racist. It’s actually racist now to want Muslims brought to justice for running child sex rings. I didn’t expect that from the left.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

You know this entire thread comes down to pointing out the worst Muslims for the worst crime imaginable is racist. This is how far down the toilet bowl the left has swam.


----------



## Coyote

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
Click to expand...

He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?


----------



## Coyote

MikeK said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> What does the name he's chosen have to do with the issue he's been jailed for?
> 
> 
> And specifically how do you equate him with the Nazis?
> 
> This Tommy Robinson fellow admittedly has had some relatively minor problems with the Law, none of which involve harming anyone, all of which he's paid the punitive price for, but can you deny that what he's involved with now is decent, critically important, and highly commendable?
Click to expand...

So does that give him license to break the law?  We should all be so lucky.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
Click to expand...

Link...............show the old history to us and then compare to the increased crimes since the influx...........

Links...................


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Coyote said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
Click to expand...

You know what makes the left get all upset over child sex slaves? Racism. And then unlike a real person would think should happen you actually take the pimps side. Because calling him out would be racist. We should just hold off justice until we can nail a white guy. Until then fuck the kids working for the Muslims


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Missouri_Mike

Coyote said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
Click to expand...

Hey ya’ll we can chill the fuck out here. As long as you’re raped by an immigrant all is good. Please only focus your outrage at the white guys and you know... until then enjoy the sex!


----------



## Coyote

Missouri_Mike said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what makes the left get all upset over child sex slaves? Racism. And then unlike a real person would think should happen you actually take the pimps side. Because calling him out would be racist. We should just hold off justice until we can nail a white guy. Until then fuck the kids working for the Muslims
Click to expand...

Well the funny thing is...you guys didn’t seem to care much before Muslims got involved.  I always figure the crime is abhorrent regardless of the identity of the perpetrator.  Lock them up.  Britain’s been rife with some serious pedo scandals.  Where have you and the Tommy Robinson’s been?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Coyote said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
Click to expand...

Is not having an orgasm during rape by a Muslim racist?


----------



## Coyote

Missouri_Mike said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ya’ll we can chill the fuck out here. As long as you’re raped by an immigrant all is good. Please only focus your outrage at the white guys and you know... until then enjoy the sex!
Click to expand...


What matters more....the ethnicity of the rapist or the fact that someone was raped?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Coyote said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what makes the left get all upset over child sex slaves? Racism. And then unlike a real person would think should happen you actually take the pimps side. Because calling him out would be racist. We should just hold off justice until we can nail a white guy. Until then fuck the kids working for the Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the funny thing is...you guys didn’t seem to care much before Muslims got involved.  I always figure the crime is abhorrent regardless of the identity of the perpetrator.  Lock them up.  Britain’s been rife with some serious pedo scandals.  Where have you and the Tommy Robinson’s been?
Click to expand...

I don’t see any funny here. We’re you defending those sex rings back when you claim we were ignoring them like you are today?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Coyote said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ya’ll we can chill the fuck out here. As long as you’re raped by an immigrant all is good. Please only focus your outrage at the white guys and you know... until then enjoy the sex!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters more....the ethnicity of the rapist or the fact that someone was raped?
Click to expand...

To you? It’s quite apparent the race or religion of the rapists come first.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Death Angel said:


> To free political prisoner Tommy Robinson. These are the people I would love to see in America.
> 
> London: Massive Crowds Gather to Hear Geert Wilders Demand Tommy Robinson's Release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “My friends, 75 years ago, your fathers and grandfathers liberated my country from tyranny,” he continued.
> 
> “My country, the Netherlands, is a free country today, because the British brave boys and men, people like you, liberated us.
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
> 
> “And that is totally unacceptable, and that is why we say: Set him free!” Wilders shouted.
Click to expand...



The Nazi regime in England is obscene. To jail a man with no actual trial in an effort to silence him is the most deplorable crime a totalitarian tyranny can commit.


----------



## eagle1462010

Almost 900 Syrians living in the UK were arrested last year

Our revelation comes after Northumbria Police were last month accused of a cover-up over an alleged attack by Syrians on two teenage girls in Newcastle.

One of the suspects was being followed by the BBC for a report on how his family had settled in the UK.


In Northumbria, the force admitted that last year – the latest available figures - they arrested a total of 16 Syrians.

This tally of arrests included two alleged sex offences, six claims of violence assaults and three of public disorder.

In London, 238 arrested included two for rape, three for death threats and seven for sex offences.

And Nottinghamshire cops nicked one for sexual activity with an underage girl


----------



## Death Angel

deanrd said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> To free political prisoner Tommy Robinson. These are the people I would love to see in America.
> 
> London: Massive Crowds Gather to Hear Geert Wilders Demand Tommy Robinson's Release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “My friends, 75 years ago, your fathers and grandfathers liberated my country from tyranny,” he continued.
> 
> “My country, the Netherlands, is a free country today, because the British brave boys and men, people like you, liberated us.
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
> 
> “And that is totally unacceptable, and that is why we say: Set him free!” Wilders shouted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rally for "Free Speech"?
> 
> Free speech is the GOP nightmare.  That's why Trump attacks the fourth estate.
Click to expand...

Trump has free speech. Why would you deny him that?


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link...............show the old history to us and then compare to the increased crimes since the influx...........
> 
> Links...................
Click to expand...

I did already in another thread, a number of pedo scandals including one long lasting one that included some high level government officials and celebrities.  It is easy to find.  As to the rest, you don’t order me around.  If your claim is that child sex trafficking is on the rise then you need to show data supporting that, and data that takes into account changes in criminal reporting over the years.  If you are going to make a claim that Muslims are the cause of this theoretical increase, then provide the data that shows it.  Generic graphs showing an increase in general crime is meaningless.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link...............show the old history to us and then compare to the increased crimes since the influx...........
> 
> Links...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did already in another thread, a number of pedo scandals including one long lasting one that included some high level government officials and celebrities.  It is easy to find.  As to the rest, you don’t order me around.  If your claim is that child sex trafficking is on the rise then you need to show data supporting that, and data that takes into account changes in criminal reporting over the years.  If you are going to make a claim that Muslims are the cause of this theoretical increase, then provide the data that shows it.  Generic graphs showing an increase in general crime is meaningless.
Click to expand...

And I have shown in the past on these boards the increase of Rape and violence as a result of the refugees..............So if it's good for the goose it's good for the gander.  Now neither of us has to prove a thing.

Guess we want the proof we have to search each others old threads...........Don't think so.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Almost 900 Syrians living in the UK were arrested last year
> 
> Our revelation comes after Northumbria Police were last month accused of a cover-up over an alleged attack by Syrians on two teenage girls in Newcastle.
> 
> One of the suspects was being followed by the BBC for a report on how his family had settled in the UK.
> 
> 
> In Northumbria, the force admitted that last year – the latest available figures - they arrested a total of 16 Syrians.
> 
> This tally of arrests included two alleged sex offences, six claims of violence assaults and three of public disorder.
> 
> In London, 238 arrested included two for rape, three for death threats and seven for sex offences.
> 
> And Nottinghamshire cops nicked one for sexual activity with an underage girl


This doesn’t seem to show much in the way of serious crime ... two rapes, one sex with a minor and an alleged a


Missouri_Mike said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ya’ll we can chill the fuck out here. As long as you’re raped by an immigrant all is good. Please only focus your outrage at the white guys and you know... until then enjoy the sex!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters more....the ethnicity of the rapist or the fact that someone was raped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To you? It’s quite apparent the race or religion of the rapists come first.
Click to expand...

Rape is rape.  But you only feel outrage  when it involves a Muslim eh?


----------



## eagle1462010

Migrant rape fears across Europe as women are told not to go out at night alone | Daily Mail Online

Nothing to see there Coyote.........just ignore it................Plenty of threads nothing to see..........Vienna don't go out alone in your own country.  Aid workers raped in refugee camps. 

Nothing to see............they are all angels Coyote............and I'll throw you in jail if you say different........

pfft.


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> This doesn’t seem to show much in the way of serious crime ... two rapes, one sex with a minor and an alleged a


Necessary sacrifices for peace with your Muslim "immigrants"


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 900 Syrians living in the UK were arrested last year
> 
> Our revelation comes after Northumbria Police were last month accused of a cover-up over an alleged attack by Syrians on two teenage girls in Newcastle.
> 
> One of the suspects was being followed by the BBC for a report on how his family had settled in the UK.
> 
> 
> In Northumbria, the force admitted that last year – the latest available figures - they arrested a total of 16 Syrians.
> 
> This tally of arrests included two alleged sex offences, six claims of violence assaults and three of public disorder.
> 
> In London, 238 arrested included two for rape, three for death threats and seven for sex offences.
> 
> And Nottinghamshire cops nicked one for sexual activity with an underage girl
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn’t seem to show much in the way of serious crime ... two rapes, one sex with a minor and an alleged a
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ya’ll we can chill the fuck out here. As long as you’re raped by an immigrant all is good. Please only focus your outrage at the white guys and you know... until then enjoy the sex!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters more....the ethnicity of the rapist or the fact that someone was raped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To you? It’s quite apparent the race or religion of the rapists come first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape is rape.  But you only feel outrage  when it involves a Muslim eh?
Click to expand...

Always trying to water down anything to do with Muslims..........ALWAYS Coyote............why is that........you and a few others are always the ones running to their rescue...........Are you Muslim.....................

Are you against Free Speech or do you want HATE CRIMES here in the United States.........for saying you are against allowing more muslims from the middle east into our country.

Do you agree or disagree with the policy in England................

If you do.......we throw rioters in Berkley for their acts.......ANTIFA.............BLM...........Nazi's....don't really have a problem with that one...........lol...........anyone you deem to speak HATE.............

He's thrown in jail for speaking his mind...........and here you are defending it..........

Do you want us in jail too..............because we dare to speak our mind.............because if you agree with England's policies then you must want it here too.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link...............show the old history to us and then compare to the increased crimes since the influx...........
> 
> Links...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did already in another thread, a number of pedo scandals including one long lasting one that included some high level government officials and celebrities.  It is easy to find.  As to the rest, you don’t order me around.  If your claim is that child sex trafficking is on the rise then you need to show data supporting that, and data that takes into account changes in criminal reporting over the years.  If you are going to make a claim that Muslims are the cause of this theoretical increase, then provide the data that shows it.  Generic graphs showing an increase in general crime is meaningless.
Click to expand...

So unless you can show that Muslims have caused more rape you should just STFU about it. Never mind rape is always bad. But until you get your local rapists under control just ignore the immigrant you racist.

I’m kind of wondering when it is you will actually stand up for the victims.


----------



## eagle1462010

If I were living in England right now and posted this online............like Facebook............I'm going to jail for being Hateful..............

Should I go to jail Coyote...............


----------



## eagle1462010

Sweden: Rape Capital of the West


Forty years after the Swedish parliament unanimously decided to change the formerly homogenous Sweden into a multicultural country, violent crime has increased by 300% and rapes by 1,472%. Sweden is now number two on the list of rape countries, surpassed only by Lesotho in Southern Africa.

Significantly, the report does not touch on the background of the rapists. One should, however, keep in mind that in statistics, second-generation immigrants are counted as Swedes.

In an astounding number of cases, the Swedish courts have demonstrated sympathy for the rapists, and have acquitted suspects who have claimed that the girl wanted to have sex with six, seven or eight men.

The internet radio station Granskning Sverige called the mainstream newspapers _Aftonbladet_ and _Expressen_ to ask why they had described the perpetrators as "Swedish men" when they actually were Somalis without Swedish citizenship. They were hugely offended when asked if they felt any responsibility to warn Swedish women to stay away from certain men. One journalist asked why that should be their responsibility.


----------



## Coyote

Missouri_Mike said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link...............show the old history to us and then compare to the increased crimes since the influx...........
> 
> Links...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did already in another thread, a number of pedo scandals including one long lasting one that included some high level government officials and celebrities.  It is easy to find.  As to the rest, you don’t order me around.  If your claim is that child sex trafficking is on the rise then you need to show data supporting that, and data that takes into account changes in criminal reporting over the years.  If you are going to make a claim that Muslims are the cause of this theoretical increase, then provide the data that shows it.  Generic graphs showing an increase in general crime is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So unless you can show that Muslims have caused more rape you should just STFU about it. Never mind rape is always bad. But until you get your local rapists under control just ignore the immigrant you racist.
> 
> I’m kind of wondering when it is you will actually stand up for the victims.
Click to expand...


Who said ignore the rapists?  No one.  I’m kinda wondering when you will focus on hunting down the actual criminals instead of focusing on anti-immigrant/anti-Muslim agitation and lynchmob mentality. Goes back to my original question, what is more important, the crime or the ethnicity of the perpetrator?  As long as you feel it is the latter you are not standing up for the victim.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> If I were living in England right now and posted this online............like Facebook............I'm going to jail for being Hateful..............
> 
> Should I go to jail Coyote...............


I don’t happen to agree with Europe’s restrictions on free speech in regards to “hate speech”, so I am not sure what your point is?


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> 
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link...............show the old history to us and then compare to the increased crimes since the influx...........
> 
> Links...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did already in another thread, a number of pedo scandals including one long lasting one that included some high level government officials and celebrities.  It is easy to find.  As to the rest, you don’t order me around.  If your claim is that child sex trafficking is on the rise then you need to show data supporting that, and data that takes into account changes in criminal reporting over the years.  If you are going to make a claim that Muslims are the cause of this theoretical increase, then provide the data that shows it.  Generic graphs showing an increase in general crime is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I have shown in the past on these boards the increase of Rape and violence as a result of the refugees..............So if it's good for the goose it's good for the gander.  Now neither of us has to prove a thing.
> 
> Guess we want the proof we have to search each others old threads...........Don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link...............show the old history to us and then compare to the increased crimes since the influx...........
> 
> Links...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did already in another thread, a number of pedo scandals including one long lasting one that included some high level government officials and celebrities.  It is easy to find.  As to the rest, you don’t order me around.  If your claim is that child sex trafficking is on the rise then you need to show data supporting that, and data that takes into account changes in criminal reporting over the years.  If you are going to make a claim that Muslims are the cause of this theoretical increase, then provide the data that shows it.  Generic graphs showing an increase in general crime is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So unless you can show that Muslims have caused more rape you should just STFU about it. Never mind rape is always bad. But until you get your local rapists under control just ignore the immigrant you racist.
> 
> I’m kind of wondering when it is you will actually stand up for the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said ignore the rapists?  No one.  I’m kinda wondering when you will focus on hunting down the actual criminals instead of focusing on anti-immigrant/anti-Muslim agitation and lynchmob mentality. Goes back to my original question, what is more important, the crime or the ethnicity of the perpetrator?  As long as you feel it is the latter you are not standing up for the victim.
Click to expand...

Why not come out and say it........You agree with throwing people in jail for speaking out against Muslims...........

You want HATE CRIMES HERE..................Again.........shall we throw Berkley students in jail...........ANTIFA.............and others................HELL let's throw everyone in Jail that Coyote feels is saying something HATEFUL...................

Is it a slippery slope Coyote..................Are you for the 1st Amendment..........or against................it...............


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were living in England right now and posted this online............like Facebook............I'm going to jail for being Hateful..............
> 
> Should I go to jail Coyote...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t happen to agree with Europe’s restrictions on free speech in regards to “hate speech”, so I am not sure what your point is?
Click to expand...

He was thrown in jail for protesting against taking in more refugees and speaking out against Muslims..........

Damn the nerve............Have you seen the threads on other countries........they are doing more than talking about doing something.........I know you've seen it...........Austria............they are causing crime there and Raping young girls....preaching Islam will Dominate the World in their Mosques...........people are getting pissed..............do you see it.....

In England say anything........to jail you go.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Link...............show the old history to us and then compare to the increased crimes since the influx...........
> 
> Links...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did already in another thread, a number of pedo scandals including one long lasting one that included some high level government officials and celebrities.  It is easy to find.  As to the rest, you don’t order me around.  If your claim is that child sex trafficking is on the rise then you need to show data supporting that, and data that takes into account changes in criminal reporting over the years.  If you are going to make a claim that Muslims are the cause of this theoretical increase, then provide the data that shows it.  Generic graphs showing an increase in general crime is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I have shown in the past on these boards the increase of Rape and violence as a result of the refugees..............So if it's good for the goose it's good for the gander.  Now neither of us has to prove a thing.
> 
> Guess we want the proof we have to search each others old threads...........Don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link...............show the old history to us and then compare to the increased crimes since the influx...........
> 
> Links...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did already in another thread, a number of pedo scandals including one long lasting one that included some high level government officials and celebrities.  It is easy to find.  As to the rest, you don’t order me around.  If your claim is that child sex trafficking is on the rise then you need to show data supporting that, and data that takes into account changes in criminal reporting over the years.  If you are going to make a claim that Muslims are the cause of this theoretical increase, then provide the data that shows it.  Generic graphs showing an increase in general crime is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So unless you can show that Muslims have caused more rape you should just STFU about it. Never mind rape is always bad. But until you get your local rapists under control just ignore the immigrant you racist.
> 
> I’m kind of wondering when it is you will actually stand up for the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said ignore the rapists?  No one.  I’m kinda wondering when you will focus on hunting down the actual criminals instead of focusing on anti-immigrant/anti-Muslim agitation and lynchmob mentality. Goes back to my original question, what is more important, the crime or the ethnicity of the perpetrator?  As long as you feel it is the latter you are not standing up for the victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not come out and say it........You agree with throwing people in jail for speaking out against Muslims...........
> 
> You want HATE CRIMES HERE..................Again.........shall we throw Berkley students in jail...........ANTIFA.............and others................HELL let's throw everyone in Jail that Coyote feels is saying something HATEFUL...................
> 
> Is it a slippery slope Coyote..................Are you for the 1st Amendment..........or against................it...............
Click to expand...

Why would I come out and say something I don’t agree with?  I totally support free speech.  I think it is better to have hate speech out in the open where it can be exposed to sunlight and confronted.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were living in England right now and posted this online............like Facebook............I'm going to jail for being Hateful..............
> 
> Should I go to jail Coyote...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t happen to agree with Europe’s restrictions on free speech in regards to “hate speech”, so I am not sure what your point is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was thrown in jail for protesting against taking in more refugees and speaking out against Muslims..........
> 
> Damn the nerve............Have you seen the threads on other countries........they are doing more than talking about doing something.........I know you've seen it...........Austria............they are causing crime there and Raping young girls....preaching Islam will Dominate the World in their Mosques...........people are getting pissed..............do you see it.....
> 
> In England say anything........to jail you go.
Click to expand...

That is not why he was jailed.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link...............show the old history to us and then compare to the increased crimes since the influx...........
> 
> Links...................
> 
> 
> 
> I did already in another thread, a number of pedo scandals including one long lasting one that included some high level government officials and celebrities.  It is easy to find.  As to the rest, you don’t order me around.  If your claim is that child sex trafficking is on the rise then you need to show data supporting that, and data that takes into account changes in criminal reporting over the years.  If you are going to make a claim that Muslims are the cause of this theoretical increase, then provide the data that shows it.  Generic graphs showing an increase in general crime is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I have shown in the past on these boards the increase of Rape and violence as a result of the refugees..............So if it's good for the goose it's good for the gander.  Now neither of us has to prove a thing.
> 
> Guess we want the proof we have to search each others old threads...........Don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link...............show the old history to us and then compare to the increased crimes since the influx...........
> 
> Links...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did already in another thread, a number of pedo scandals including one long lasting one that included some high level government officials and celebrities.  It is easy to find.  As to the rest, you don’t order me around.  If your claim is that child sex trafficking is on the rise then you need to show data supporting that, and data that takes into account changes in criminal reporting over the years.  If you are going to make a claim that Muslims are the cause of this theoretical increase, then provide the data that shows it.  Generic graphs showing an increase in general crime is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So unless you can show that Muslims have caused more rape you should just STFU about it. Never mind rape is always bad. But until you get your local rapists under control just ignore the immigrant you racist.
> 
> I’m kind of wondering when it is you will actually stand up for the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said ignore the rapists?  No one.  I’m kinda wondering when you will focus on hunting down the actual criminals instead of focusing on anti-immigrant/anti-Muslim agitation and lynchmob mentality. Goes back to my original question, what is more important, the crime or the ethnicity of the perpetrator?  As long as you feel it is the latter you are not standing up for the victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not come out and say it........You agree with throwing people in jail for speaking out against Muslims...........
> 
> You want HATE CRIMES HERE..................Again.........shall we throw Berkley students in jail...........ANTIFA.............and others................HELL let's throw everyone in Jail that Coyote feels is saying something HATEFUL...................
> 
> Is it a slippery slope Coyote..................Are you for the 1st Amendment..........or against................it...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I come out and say something I don’t agree with?  I totally support free speech.  I think it is better to have hate speech out in the open where it can be exposed to sunlight and confronted.
Click to expand...

Then you should agree that the man should be released................For speaking his mind...........

Has England silenced Free Speech by acts like these...........So say it................The man should not have been thrown in jail...............You know this is happening not only in England but in Europe................And people are getting fed up with it.......................They are really getting PO'd..............don't you see it..................I know you do.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were living in England right now and posted this online............like Facebook............I'm going to jail for being Hateful..............
> 
> Should I go to jail Coyote...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t happen to agree with Europe’s restrictions on free speech in regards to “hate speech”, so I am not sure what your point is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was thrown in jail for protesting against taking in more refugees and speaking out against Muslims..........
> 
> Damn the nerve............Have you seen the threads on other countries........they are doing more than talking about doing something.........I know you've seen it...........Austria............they are causing crime there and Raping young girls....preaching Islam will Dominate the World in their Mosques...........people are getting pissed..............do you see it.....
> 
> In England say anything........to jail you go.
Click to expand...

Meanwhile Myanmar is perpetrating horrific rapes on women and children of one of their minorities and rape is ongoing in the Congo where women and children are so abused they need extensive surgery to fix it.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did already in another thread, a number of pedo scandals including one long lasting one that included some high level government officials and celebrities.  It is easy to find.  As to the rest, you don’t order me around.  If your claim is that child sex trafficking is on the rise then you need to show data supporting that, and data that takes into account changes in criminal reporting over the years.  If you are going to make a claim that Muslims are the cause of this theoretical increase, then provide the data that shows it.  Generic graphs showing an increase in general crime is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> And I have shown in the past on these boards the increase of Rape and violence as a result of the refugees..............So if it's good for the goose it's good for the gander.  Now neither of us has to prove a thing.
> 
> Guess we want the proof we have to search each others old threads...........Don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did already in another thread, a number of pedo scandals including one long lasting one that included some high level government officials and celebrities.  It is easy to find.  As to the rest, you don’t order me around.  If your claim is that child sex trafficking is on the rise then you need to show data supporting that, and data that takes into account changes in criminal reporting over the years.  If you are going to make a claim that Muslims are the cause of this theoretical increase, then provide the data that shows it.  Generic graphs showing an increase in general crime is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So unless you can show that Muslims have caused more rape you should just STFU about it. Never mind rape is always bad. But until you get your local rapists under control just ignore the immigrant you racist.
> 
> I’m kind of wondering when it is you will actually stand up for the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said ignore the rapists?  No one.  I’m kinda wondering when you will focus on hunting down the actual criminals instead of focusing on anti-immigrant/anti-Muslim agitation and lynchmob mentality. Goes back to my original question, what is more important, the crime or the ethnicity of the perpetrator?  As long as you feel it is the latter you are not standing up for the victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not come out and say it........You agree with throwing people in jail for speaking out against Muslims...........
> 
> You want HATE CRIMES HERE..................Again.........shall we throw Berkley students in jail...........ANTIFA.............and others................HELL let's throw everyone in Jail that Coyote feels is saying something HATEFUL...................
> 
> Is it a slippery slope Coyote..................Are you for the 1st Amendment..........or against................it...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I come out and say something I don’t agree with?  I totally support free speech.  I think it is better to have hate speech out in the open where it can be exposed to sunlight and confronted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should agree that the man should be released................For speaking his mind...........
> 
> Has England silenced Free Speech by acts like these...........So say it................The man should not have been thrown in jail...............You know this is happening not only in England but in Europe................And people are getting fed up with it.......................They are really getting PO'd..............don't you see it..................I know you do.
Click to expand...

If that was why he was jailed then yes but it wasn’t.


----------



## Coyote

This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported

*Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.

He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.

The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.

At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.

Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.

Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.

Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.


----------



## eagle1462010

Here he is in Italy going to a No Go Zone.......you know the Zones that don't exist.  Shows the video of a woman reporter showing migrants sleeping on the concrete and then is assaulted and heard screaming as the camera falls to the ground.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.


He's a journalist........Journalist don't film court rooms anymore........he goes to places like what I just showed.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a journalist........Journalist don't film court rooms anymore........he goes to places like what I just showed.
Click to expand...


Confronting defendants? Reading off false charges? Posting it all while the jury is deliberating? He isn’t a journalist.

What about the right to a fair trial?


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a journalist........Journalist don't film court rooms anymore........he goes to places like what I just showed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confronting defendants? Reading off false charges? Posting it all while the jury is deliberating? He isn’t a journalist.
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?
Click to expand...

Were they not sequestered...................Our media jams microphones and cameras in front of any high profile trial.............Harass defendants going to court...........even harass the jurors..............This isn't anything new to the world..........If it's a closed court then the court has a responsibility to keep it closed and keep those involved out of the limelight..............

Face it though..........they want him for the other issues........many have been arrested for HATE CRIMES..........It's possible I misunderstood though..............and I apologize for it...............

Doesn't change my position on the situation or the laws over there.


----------



## eagle1462010

This is the live feed that got him arrested............Enjoy.........Pakistani's charged with Mulitple Crimes.......of Raping and violence.


----------



## eagle1462010

If he steps on the court steps......he can get arrested.......but if he's in the street.....he can film..............LOL

I heard the police agree with him...............long video.........too long to see the crime.......anyone know where it is the crime.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ahhhhh  he released the verdict on live stream to get arrested.............


----------



## eagle1462010

This lady sums it up real good.........An ex police officer......


----------



## eagle1462010

How did him reporting OUTSIDE the court room impede a fair trial.................

How did him live streaming the verdict..........put him in jail................

What's Amazing to me........these guys are accused of raping children..........Where is the news at the courthouse like it is here.....................Why would he be the only one covering it.....................Is it they don't care .............or are they afraid of joining him in jail.....................

Interesting..................


----------



## MikeK

Coyote said:


> So does that give him license to break the law?  We should all be so lucky.


No.  No such license. 

But the relatively innocuous nature of his past offenses, combined with the fact that he has been adequately punished for all of them, and considering the socially beneficent nature of the cause which he presently is paying a painful price for promoting, it seems redundant for me to say he deserves some credit in place of the condemnation he's been receiving.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were living in England right now and posted this online............like Facebook............I'm going to jail for being Hateful..............
> 
> Should I go to jail Coyote...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t happen to agree with Europe’s restrictions on free speech in regards to “hate speech”, so I am not sure what your point is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was thrown in jail for protesting against taking in more refugees and speaking out against Muslims..........
> 
> Damn the nerve............Have you seen the threads on other countries........they are doing more than talking about doing something.........I know you've seen it...........Austria............they are causing crime there and Raping young girls....preaching Islam will Dominate the World in their Mosques...........people are getting pissed..............do you see it.....
> 
> In England say anything........to jail you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile Myanmar is perpetrating horrific rapes on women and children of one of their minorities and rape is ongoing in the Congo where women and children are so abused they need extensive surgery to fix it.
Click to expand...

Yet if these same things occurred in the UK you would call the person calling that out a racist.


----------



## MikeK

Coyote said:


> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?


My understanding of the situation is it was never so flagrantly vile as it's gotten since the Muslims became involved.  As Tommy has repeatedly said, he, along with many others, continuously expected a crackdown by police, which never came.  It was when his own young cousin was raped by the Muslims that he decided to bring a foot down and raise some hell about it.  

So instead of criticizing the man why not give him credit for doing what no one else has had the balls or the righteous motivation to do.  Support what he's doing.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Coyote said:


> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.


Sounds like something a reporter would and should do


----------



## MikeK

deanrd said:


> A rally for "Free Speech"?
> 
> Free speech is the GOP nightmare.  That's why Trump attacks the fourth estate.


Trump attacks the mainstream media because it well deserves to be attacked for its cowardly and self-serving betrayal of the cause it is expected to serve.  The American Fourth Estate is a shameful disgrace.


----------



## MikeK

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a journalist........Journalist don't film court rooms anymore........he goes to places like what I just showed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confronting defendants? Reading off false charges? Posting it all while the jury is deliberating? He isn’t a journalist.
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?
Click to expand...

Tommy was conducting public business in an unrestricted public place.  He was not standing on Court property, nor did he interfere in any way with the transport or arrival of any defendants.  He did not organize a protest nor did he interfere in any way with the court proceedings.  The jury was deliberating in a protected and private place where they had no access to or awareness of anything Tommy was doing or saying.  

So what exactly are you complaining about?


----------



## Manonthestreet

*Question 1: Is justice being served in the UK?*
*Question 2: Who is speaking the truth here?*

Sharp-eyed readers will note that I referred to Robinson as an "activist" while Peter refers to him as "Alt-Right".  I used this journalistic technique intentionally, partly because it highlights what the left-wing media does all the time when referring to Left Wing terrorists like Earth First! and the like.  But it also cuts to the heart of this question.  If we don't look at who the messenger is and whether we like him, and instead look at who is speaking the truth, things start to look grim for the UK establishment.  The Government certainly did not speak the truth, and in fact covered up these crimes for decades.  The media did at least publish the stories when they came out, but there is a strange soft peddling of the story. Borepatch: The collapse of governmental legitimacy in the UK


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Nazi regime in England is obscene. To jail a man with no actual trial in an effort to silence him is the most deplorable crime a totalitarian tyranny can commit.



  Maybe not the singularly most deplorable, but certainly among the top several.

  It's one of the reasons why we Americans kicked the British out of our country more than two centuries ago.  It's why we have freedoms of speech and the press explicitly affirmed and protected in the First Amendment to our Constitution.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Coyote said:


> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.



  Here, in the United States, we call that _“freedom of the press”_, and it is explicitly affirmed and protected in the First Amendment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ya’ll we can chill the fuck out here. As long as you’re raped by an immigrant all is good. Please only focus your outrage at the white guys and you know... until then enjoy the sex!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters more....the ethnicity of the rapist or the fact that someone was raped?
Click to expand...


Get with the programme Missy, even Pebble the Cockatoo knows WTF is happening in Cucked Britainstan with the Mooselimbs 

The below video duration is one minute and thirty one seconds:


----------



## Baron

Death Angel said:


> To free political prisoner Tommy Robinson. These are the people I would love to see in America.


[/QUOTE]

It is difficult to believe Muslim and Freemason UK will indeed free Tommy. He is now too dangerous to the corrupted ruler gang,To scary his followers and brits he can be probably killed. Unfortunately.
The entirely EU and its communist commanders want to destroy the white race and to replace it by primitive Muslim subhumans.
To became free Europeans shall at first stand up to their corrupted governments, traitorous 'churches' and pro-Muslim 'elite'


----------



## miketx

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a journalist........Journalist don't film court rooms anymore........he goes to places like what I just showed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confronting defendants? Reading off false charges? Posting it all while the jury is deliberating? He isn’t a journalist.
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?
Click to expand...

How does the fact the jury cannot hear what he said have anything to do with your accusation?


----------



## Correll

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.




So, you are supporting the jailing of reporters for reporting on a court trial that reflects on serious government policy.


NOt surprising.


Well, I thought you would have tried to hide it a little more.


----------



## miketx

Correll said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are supporting the jailing of reporters for reporting on a court trial that reflects on serious government policy.
> 
> 
> NOt surprising.
> 
> 
> Well, I thought you would have tried to hide it a little more.
Click to expand...

Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.


----------



## Correll

miketx said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are supporting the jailing of reporters for reporting on a court trial that reflects on serious government policy.
> 
> 
> NOt surprising.
> 
> 
> Well, I thought you would have tried to hide it a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
Click to expand...




Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.


----------



## eagle1462010

Correll said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are supporting the jailing of reporters for reporting on a court trial that reflects on serious government policy.
> 
> 
> NOt surprising.
> 
> 
> Well, I thought you would have tried to hide it a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.
Click to expand...

One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................

They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are supporting the jailing of reporters for reporting on a court trial that reflects on serious government policy.
> 
> 
> NOt surprising.
> 
> 
> Well, I thought you would have tried to hide it a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
Click to expand...


*"They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays?"*

That is a part of Leftism Is A Mental Illness Syndrome, that they can hold two totally diametrically opposing views in their pea size brains at the SAME time and be FANATICAL about both. So:

Leftists are FANATICALLY Pro-LGBTQ, Leftists are FANATICALLY Pro-Islamist. Islamists are FANATICALLY Anti-LGBTQ and support the death penalty for faggots and lesbos and the Transgender weirdos. Leftism being a mental illness means that they have no problem with this fucked up logic.


----------



## Coyote

MikeK said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a journalist........Journalist don't film court rooms anymore........he goes to places like what I just showed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confronting defendants? Reading off false charges? Posting it all while the jury is deliberating? He isn’t a journalist.
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy was conducting public business in an unrestricted public place.  He was not standing on Court property, nor did he interfere in any way with the transport or arrival of any defendants.  He did not organize a protest nor did he interfere in any way with the court proceedings.  The jury was deliberating in a protected and private place where they had no access to or awareness of anything Tommy was doing or saying.
> 
> So what exactly are you complaining about?
Click to expand...

I am not complaining.  I am pointing out why he was arrested, which according to the article I posted was not what you claim.  Trial is by jury not mob in civilized societies.  If you have an issue with it take it up with the U.K. legal system.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are supporting the jailing of reporters for reporting on a court trial that reflects on serious government policy.
> 
> 
> NOt surprising.
> 
> 
> Well, I thought you would have tried to hide it a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................
> 
> They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............
Click to expand...

Berkeley is still standing, untouched, in case you had not noticed.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a journalist........Journalist don't film court rooms anymore........he goes to places like what I just showed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confronting defendants? Reading off false charges? Posting it all while the jury is deliberating? He isn’t a journalist.
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy was conducting public business in an unrestricted public place.  He was not standing on Court property, nor did he interfere in any way with the transport or arrival of any defendants.  He did not organize a protest nor did he interfere in any way with the court proceedings.  The jury was deliberating in a protected and private place where they had no access to or awareness of anything Tommy was doing or saying.
> 
> So what exactly are you complaining about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not complaining.  I am pointing out why he was arrested, which according to the article I posted was not what you claim.  Trial is by jury not mob in civilized societies.  If you have an issue with it take it up with the U.K. legal system.
Click to expand...

MOB..............did you watch the video or some of it.................Where was the MOB.........................He was the only one there..................Filming from the Street.................

Tell me the part of video where the MOB existed.

Oh.......he reported the verdict live stream................OMG...............draw and quarter him for reporting a verdict..........


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are supporting the jailing of reporters for reporting on a court trial that reflects on serious government policy.
> 
> 
> NOt surprising.
> 
> 
> Well, I thought you would have tried to hide it a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................
> 
> They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Berkeley is still standing, untouched, in case you had not noticed.
Click to expand...

Really...........well they didn't burn their campus to the ground...........crying shame............

Why do they get so violent when someone they disagree with wants to speak there...............so much so that they high five each other after they shut it down...................with police in Riot gear trying to restore order.

Does Berkley teach FREE SPEECH.....................Do you have a problem with them attacking others opinions there................or not.

You are either for Free Speech or AGAINST............which is it..................


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a journalist........Journalist don't film court rooms anymore........he goes to places like what I just showed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confronting defendants? Reading off false charges? Posting it all while the jury is deliberating? He isn’t a journalist.
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy was conducting public business in an unrestricted public place.  He was not standing on Court property, nor did he interfere in any way with the transport or arrival of any defendants.  He did not organize a protest nor did he interfere in any way with the court proceedings.  The jury was deliberating in a protected and private place where they had no access to or awareness of anything Tommy was doing or saying.
> 
> So what exactly are you complaining about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not complaining.  I am pointing out why he was arrested, which according to the article I posted was not what you claim.  Trial is by jury not mob in civilized societies.  If you have an issue with it take it up with the U.K. legal system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MOB..............did you watch the video or some of it.................Where was the MOB.........................He was the only one there..................Filming from the Street.................
> 
> Tell me the part of video where the MOB existed.
> 
> Oh.......he reported the verdict live stream................OMG...............draw and quarter him for reporting a verdict..........
Click to expand...

Mob justice...I was referring to it in a more general way as in trial by public opinion.  What happens if you have a trial that is high profile, and you have a lot of ginned up public, anger, hate, etc....and the person is found innocent?  And you have someone like Tommy spreading it all on FB where even some the charges he claimed were wrong?  His audience doesn’t care.  I support gag orders during a trial because a fair trial is a cornerstone of western justice (at least in theory).  After the trial he can say whatever he wants.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a journalist........Journalist don't film court rooms anymore........he goes to places like what I just showed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confronting defendants? Reading off false charges? Posting it all while the jury is deliberating? He isn’t a journalist.
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy was conducting public business in an unrestricted public place.  He was not standing on Court property, nor did he interfere in any way with the transport or arrival of any defendants.  He did not organize a protest nor did he interfere in any way with the court proceedings.  The jury was deliberating in a protected and private place where they had no access to or awareness of anything Tommy was doing or saying.
> 
> So what exactly are you complaining about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not complaining.  I am pointing out why he was arrested, which according to the article I posted was not what you claim.  Trial is by jury not mob in civilized societies.  If you have an issue with it take it up with the U.K. legal system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MOB..............did you watch the video or some of it.................Where was the MOB.........................He was the only one there..................Filming from the Street.................
> 
> Tell me the part of video where the MOB existed.
> 
> Oh.......he reported the verdict live stream................OMG...............draw and quarter him for reporting a verdict..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mob justice...I was referring to it in a more general way as in trial by public opinion.  What happens if you have a trial that is high profile, and you have a lot of ginned up public, anger, hate, etc....and the person is found innocent?  And you have someone like Tommy spreading it all on FB where even some the charges he claimed were wrong?  His audience doesn’t care.  I support gag orders during a trial because a fair trial is a cornerstone of western justice (at least in theory).  After the trial he can say whatever he wants.
Click to expand...


it is not clear to me that "TOMMY"  would have a right to RECORD the trial and then LATER comment on it.    Or attend it.     On what could he comment?    THE CLEANED UP TRANSCRIPT?


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a journalist........Journalist don't film court rooms anymore........he goes to places like what I just showed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confronting defendants? Reading off false charges? Posting it all while the jury is deliberating? He isn’t a journalist.
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tommy was conducting public business in an unrestricted public place.  He was not standing on Court property, nor did he interfere in any way with the transport or arrival of any defendants.  He did not organize a protest nor did he interfere in any way with the court proceedings.  The jury was deliberating in a protected and private place where they had no access to or awareness of anything Tommy was doing or saying.
> 
> So what exactly are you complaining about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not complaining.  I am pointing out why he was arrested, which according to the article I posted was not what you claim.  Trial is by jury not mob in civilized societies.  If you have an issue with it take it up with the U.K. legal system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MOB..............did you watch the video or some of it.................Where was the MOB.........................He was the only one there..................Filming from the Street.................
> 
> Tell me the part of video where the MOB existed.
> 
> Oh.......he reported the verdict live stream................OMG...............draw and quarter him for reporting a verdict..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mob justice...I was referring to it in a more general way as in trial by public opinion.  What happens if you have a trial that is high profile, and you have a lot of ginned up public, anger, hate, etc....and the person is found innocent?  And you have someone like Tommy spreading it all on FB where even some the charges he claimed were wrong?  His audience doesn’t care.  I support gag orders during a trial because a fair trial is a cornerstone of western justice (at least in theory).  After the trial he can say whatever he wants.
Click to expand...

The jury was sequestered or not.................Was he doing this in the court room....................how did he influence them when he reported the verdict...........they had already rendered a decision...............

Outside the court room on a PUBLIC STREET reporting...........live streaming..........only one there..................

Where is the CRIME..............oh he dared report on Pakistani's accused of abusing little girls.........Said in the video that only 11 of the girls came forward............said that it was probably more like a 100..........whether that is true or not is unknown.....................but most Rape victims don't come forward now do they.........Could we at least agree on that..............

Now..........exactly how did he sway the evidence in the court room by live streaming in a public Street.........Did it change the testimony of the girls who accused them of Raping them.............................did it change the DNA evidence of sexual Assault...................You do understand that we live in a Modern world.......

Did it change what the witnesses saw.....................How did his live stream change the evidence ..............and how does telling the public the outcome violate a dang thing.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are supporting the jailing of reporters for reporting on a court trial that reflects on serious government policy.
> 
> 
> NOt surprising.
> 
> 
> Well, I thought you would have tried to hide it a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................
> 
> They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Berkeley is still standing, untouched, in case you had not noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really...........well they didn't burn their campus to the ground...........crying shame............
> 
> Why do they get so violent when someone they disagree with wants to speak there...............so much so that they high five each other after they shut it down...................with police in Riot gear trying to restore order.
> 
> Does Berkley teach FREE SPEECH.....................Do you have a problem with them attacking others opinions there................or not.
> 
> You are either for Free Speech or AGAINST............which is it..................
Click to expand...


Believe it or not not all or even most leftists support that violence or Antifa, the group that fomented much of it.  I have said multiple times that universities need to promote a variety of viewpoints in their speakers, and while protesting is valid free speech, violence is not so I think we agree on that.

I support free speech up until it interferes with the rights of another whether it is another’s free speech through violent intimidation or a person’s right to a fair trial.  Even the most despicable scum bucket deserves that.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................
> 
> They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Berkeley is still standing, untouched, in case you had not noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really...........well they didn't burn their campus to the ground...........crying shame............
> 
> Why do they get so violent when someone they disagree with wants to speak there...............so much so that they high five each other after they shut it down...................with police in Riot gear trying to restore order.
> 
> Does Berkley teach FREE SPEECH.....................Do you have a problem with them attacking others opinions there................or not.
> 
> You are either for Free Speech or AGAINST............which is it..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe it or not not all or even most leftists support that violence or Antifa, the group that fomented much of it.  I have said multiple times that universities need to promote a variety of viewpoints in their speakers, and while protesting is valid free speech, violence is not so I think we agree on that.
> 
> I support free speech up until it interferes with the rights of another whether it is another’s free speech through violent intimidation or a person’s right to a fair trial.  Even the most despicable scum bucket deserves that.
Click to expand...


ok----so how did tommy break the law?


----------



## Coyote

Speaking of violence....and mobs

/www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/tommy-robinson-protest-london-far-right-police-arrest-geert-wilders-a8391596.html

And again, why he was arrested.

*Robinson was jailed for contempt of court after he used social media to broadcast details of a trial which is subject to blanket reporting restrictions.*

Leeds Crown Court heard how Robinson filmed himself and people involved in the case, in footage that was watched around 250,000 times within hours of being posted on Facebook.


----------



## irosie91

what is  "blanket reporting restrictions"?


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are supporting the jailing of reporters for reporting on a court trial that reflects on serious government policy.
> 
> 
> NOt surprising.
> 
> 
> Well, I thought you would have tried to hide it a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................
> 
> They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Berkeley is still standing, untouched, in case you had not noticed.
Click to expand...




Your defense of mob violence as a method of shutting down Free Speech of your enemies, is noted and held against you, commie.


----------



## irosie91

you kinda grabbed the words right out of my typing fingers, 
Correll-----it is the MOB MEMBERS who should be arrested
and jailed


----------



## Coyote

*Who is Tommy Robinson, why did the ex-EDL leader change his name and when was he jailed?*


*W**ho is Tommy Robinson*

Tommy Robinson, 35, is a right-wing political activist from Luton, Bedfordshire.

His mother was an Irish immigrant who worked as a baker while his adoptive father worked at a local Vauxhall car plant.


He told the Telegraph in 2013: "Everyone in Luton is the son of immigrants. Whether it be Irish, West Indian, Ghanaian, everyone I know.”

Despite performing well academically at school, Robinson repeatedly found himself in trouble as a teenager, citing fights with "Muslim gangs" as one of the reasons for his "problems" as a youth.

Robinson is the former leader of the English Defence League (EDL), a far-right street protest movement.

The group – which the former British National Party (BNP) member co-founded in 2009 – are opposed to the spread of “militant Islam”.


He also has a criminal record with convictions for a number of offences, including football-related violence, trying to travel on false documents and a protest against Fifa’s decision to stop the England football team wearing poppies on their shirts.

He has been to prison on multiple occasions including in 2014 for mortgage fraud.

After studying aircraft engineering for five years, Robinson lost his job at Luton Airport in 2003 after punching an off-duty police officer during a drunken row.

He claims that stricter security measures following the September 11 terrorist attacks in 2001, meant he has been blacklisted from working at airports.

Robinson was captured on film repeatedly punching a man in the head at Royal Ascot.

The activist was banned from Twitter on March 28, 2018, for breaching the social media platform's "hateful conduct" policy.



This guy is no angel or martyr.  If he didn’t hate Muslims y’all would be saying good riddance to bad trash.


----------



## eagle1462010

irosie91 said:


> what is  "blanket reporting restrictions"?


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are supporting the jailing of reporters for reporting on a court trial that reflects on serious government policy.
> 
> 
> NOt surprising.
> 
> 
> Well, I thought you would have tried to hide it a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................
> 
> They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Berkeley is still standing, untouched, in case you had not noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of mob violence as a method of shutting down Free Speech of your enemies, is noted and held against you, commie.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197597
Click to expand...

Your lies are noted.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................
> 
> They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Berkeley is still standing, untouched, in case you had not noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really...........well they didn't burn their campus to the ground...........crying shame............
> 
> Why do they get so violent when someone they disagree with wants to speak there...............so much so that they high five each other after they shut it down...................with police in Riot gear trying to restore order.
> 
> Does Berkley teach FREE SPEECH.....................Do you have a problem with them attacking others opinions there................or not.
> 
> You are either for Free Speech or AGAINST............which is it..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe it or not not all or even most leftists support that violence or Antifa, the group that fomented much of it.  I have said multiple times that universities need to promote a variety of viewpoints in their speakers, and while protesting is valid free speech, violence is not so I think we agree on that.
> 
> I support free speech up until it interferes with the rights of another whether it is another’s free speech through violent intimidation or a person’s right to a fair trial.  Even the most despicable scum bucket deserves that.
Click to expand...



Said the man minimizing the rioting. That's a form of support.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> *Who is Tommy Robinson, why did the ex-EDL leader change his name and when was he jailed?*
> 
> 
> *W**ho is Tommy Robinson*
> 
> Tommy Robinson, 35, is a right-wing political activist from Luton, Bedfordshire.
> 
> His mother was an Irish immigrant who worked as a baker while his adoptive father worked at a local Vauxhall car plant.
> 
> 
> He told the Telegraph in 2013: "Everyone in Luton is the son of immigrants. Whether it be Irish, West Indian, Ghanaian, everyone I know.”
> 
> Despite performing well academically at school, Robinson repeatedly found himself in trouble as a teenager, citing fights with "Muslim gangs" as one of the reasons for his "problems" as a youth.
> 
> Robinson is the former leader of the English Defence League (EDL), a far-right street protest movement.
> 
> The group – which the former British National Party (BNP) member co-founded in 2009 – are opposed to the spread of “militant Islam”.
> 
> 
> He also has a criminal record with convictions for a number of offences, including football-related violence, trying to travel on false documents and a protest against Fifa’s decision to stop the England football team wearing poppies on their shirts.
> 
> He has been to prison on multiple occasions including in 2014 for mortgage fraud.
> 
> After studying aircraft engineering for five years, Robinson lost his job at Luton Airport in 2003 after punching an off-duty police officer during a drunken row.
> 
> He claims that stricter security measures following the September 11 terrorist attacks in 2001, meant he has been blacklisted from working at airports.
> 
> Robinson was captured on film repeatedly punching a man in the head at Royal Ascot.
> 
> The activist was banned from Twitter on March 28, 2018, for breaching the social media platform's "hateful conduct" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is no angel or martyr.  If he didn’t hate Muslims y’all would be saying good riddance to bad trash.


LOL

How did he change the evidence ............

LOL..

Dodge noted..............


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> what is  "blanket reporting restrictions"?




The government not letting the people know the results of their policies.


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.
> 
> 
> 
> One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................
> 
> They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Berkeley is still standing, untouched, in case you had not noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really...........well they didn't burn their campus to the ground...........crying shame............
> 
> Why do they get so violent when someone they disagree with wants to speak there...............so much so that they high five each other after they shut it down...................with police in Riot gear trying to restore order.
> 
> Does Berkley teach FREE SPEECH.....................Do you have a problem with them attacking others opinions there................or not.
> 
> You are either for Free Speech or AGAINST............which is it..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe it or not not all or even most leftists support that violence or Antifa, the group that fomented much of it.  I have said multiple times that universities need to promote a variety of viewpoints in their speakers, and while protesting is valid free speech, violence is not so I think we agree on that.
> 
> I support free speech up until it interferes with the rights of another whether it is another’s free speech through violent intimidation or a person’s right to a fair trial.  Even the most despicable scum bucket deserves that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man minimizing the rioting. That's a form of support.
Click to expand...

Oh brother.


----------



## Coyote

W


eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who is Tommy Robinson, why did the ex-EDL leader change his name and when was he jailed?*
> 
> 
> *W**ho is Tommy Robinson*
> 
> Tommy Robinson, 35, is a right-wing political activist from Luton, Bedfordshire.
> 
> His mother was an Irish immigrant who worked as a baker while his adoptive father worked at a local Vauxhall car plant.
> 
> 
> He told the Telegraph in 2013: "Everyone in Luton is the son of immigrants. Whether it be Irish, West Indian, Ghanaian, everyone I know.”
> 
> Despite performing well academically at school, Robinson repeatedly found himself in trouble as a teenager, citing fights with "Muslim gangs" as one of the reasons for his "problems" as a youth.
> 
> Robinson is the former leader of the English Defence League (EDL), a far-right street protest movement.
> 
> The group – which the former British National Party (BNP) member co-founded in 2009 – are opposed to the spread of “militant Islam”.
> 
> 
> He also has a criminal record with convictions for a number of offences, including football-related violence, trying to travel on false documents and a protest against Fifa’s decision to stop the England football team wearing poppies on their shirts.
> 
> He has been to prison on multiple occasions including in 2014 for mortgage fraud.
> 
> After studying aircraft engineering for five years, Robinson lost his job at Luton Airport in 2003 after punching an off-duty police officer during a drunken row.
> 
> He claims that stricter security measures following the September 11 terrorist attacks in 2001, meant he has been blacklisted from working at airports.
> 
> Robinson was captured on film repeatedly punching a man in the head at Royal Ascot.
> 
> The activist was banned from Twitter on March 28, 2018, for breaching the social media platform's "hateful conduct" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is no angel or martyr.  If he didn’t hate Muslims y’all would be saying good riddance to bad trash.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> How did he change the evidence ............
> 
> LOL..
> 
> Dodge noted..............
Click to expand...

What are you talking about?


----------



## eagle1462010

I Tell you what Coyote........................why don't we just play by the Dems rules from now on..........

To hell with it...........

You hold a rally............we are going to pay people to get in your candidates supporters faces........and cause violence........we are going to block traffic................we are going to flip police cars............

HELL CHAOS....................and give you a taste of your own sides medicine.........

Want a dose of what your side gives..................do you..........

Oh a liberal speaks at a conservative college.........OH HELL NO.........we gonna chase his or her asses off.........

Throw burn shit....................get the riot police out.........and if not in jail go have a beer afterwards............

Ummm..........hmmmm....anybody got video of that.............


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> *Who is Tommy Robinson, why did the ex-EDL leader change his name and when was he jailed?*
> 
> 
> *W**ho is Tommy Robinson*
> 
> Tommy Robinson, 35, is a right-wing political activist from Luton, Bedfordshire.
> 
> His mother was an Irish immigrant who worked as a baker while his adoptive father worked at a local Vauxhall car plant.
> 
> 
> He told the Telegraph in 2013: "Everyone in Luton is the son of immigrants. Whether it be Irish, West Indian, Ghanaian, everyone I know.”
> 
> Despite performing well academically at school, Robinson repeatedly found himself in trouble as a teenager, citing fights with "Muslim gangs" as one of the reasons for his "problems" as a youth.
> 
> Robinson is the former leader of the English Defence League (EDL), a far-right street protest movement.
> 
> The group – which the former British National Party (BNP) member co-founded in 2009 – are opposed to the spread of “militant Islam”.
> 
> 
> He also has a criminal record with convictions for a number of offences, including football-related violence, trying to travel on false documents and a protest against Fifa’s decision to stop the England football team wearing poppies on their shirts.
> 
> He has been to prison on multiple occasions including in 2014 for mortgage fraud.
> 
> After studying aircraft engineering for five years, Robinson lost his job at Luton Airport in 2003 after punching an off-duty police officer during a drunken row.
> 
> He claims that stricter security measures following the September 11 terrorist attacks in 2001, meant he has been blacklisted from working at airports.
> 
> Robinson was captured on film repeatedly punching a man in the head at Royal Ascot.
> 
> The activist was banned from Twitter on March 28, 2018, for breaching the social media platform's "hateful conduct" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is no angel or martyr.  If he didn’t hate Muslims y’all would be saying good riddance to bad trash.



sounds kinda IRISH to me-------right sassy?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> what is  "blanket reporting restrictions"?



It is TOTAL Media Black Out on reporting, that if journalists report on whatever the TOTAL Media Black Out is on then their reporting is illegal and they get arrested and can be put in prison.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> W
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who is Tommy Robinson, why did the ex-EDL leader change his name and when was he jailed?*
> 
> 
> *W**ho is Tommy Robinson*
> 
> Tommy Robinson, 35, is a right-wing political activist from Luton, Bedfordshire.
> 
> His mother was an Irish immigrant who worked as a baker while his adoptive father worked at a local Vauxhall car plant.
> 
> 
> He told the Telegraph in 2013: "Everyone in Luton is the son of immigrants. Whether it be Irish, West Indian, Ghanaian, everyone I know.”
> 
> Despite performing well academically at school, Robinson repeatedly found himself in trouble as a teenager, citing fights with "Muslim gangs" as one of the reasons for his "problems" as a youth.
> 
> Robinson is the former leader of the English Defence League (EDL), a far-right street protest movement.
> 
> The group – which the former British National Party (BNP) member co-founded in 2009 – are opposed to the spread of “militant Islam”.
> 
> 
> He also has a criminal record with convictions for a number of offences, including football-related violence, trying to travel on false documents and a protest against Fifa’s decision to stop the England football team wearing poppies on their shirts.
> 
> He has been to prison on multiple occasions including in 2014 for mortgage fraud.
> 
> After studying aircraft engineering for five years, Robinson lost his job at Luton Airport in 2003 after punching an off-duty police officer during a drunken row.
> 
> He claims that stricter security measures following the September 11 terrorist attacks in 2001, meant he has been blacklisted from working at airports.
> 
> Robinson was captured on film repeatedly punching a man in the head at Royal Ascot.
> 
> The activist was banned from Twitter on March 28, 2018, for breaching the social media platform's "hateful conduct" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is no angel or martyr.  If he didn’t hate Muslims y’all would be saying good riddance to bad trash.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> How did he change the evidence ............
> 
> LOL..
> 
> Dodge noted..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...

I asked questions.................you didn't answer them.............as usual...................now please give me your usual I have stated it in other threads............or I don't have any need to answer your questions....and blah blah blah.............

Did his filming a bunch of steps at a brick wall while talking change the evidence............did it change the testimony of the girls accusing them............did it change the DNA.

How did his video change ANYTHING............


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> I Tell you what Coyote........................why don't we just play by the Dems rules from now on..........
> 
> To hell with it...........
> 
> You hold a rally............we are going to pay people to get in your candidates supporters faces........and cause violence........we are going to block traffic................we are going to flip police cars............
> 
> HELL CHAOS....................and give you a taste of your own sides medicine.........
> 
> Want a dose of what your side gives..................do you..........
> 
> Oh a liberal speaks at a conservative college.........OH HELL NO.........we gonna chase his or her asses off.........
> 
> Throw burn shit....................get the riot police out.........and if not in jail go have a beer afterwards............
> 
> Ummm..........hmmmm....anybody got video of that.............


Talk about going off on a tangent. Do what you wish.


----------



## eagle1462010

BBC One - Quitting the English Defence League: When Tommy Met Mo


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> you kinda grabbed the words right out of my typing fingers,
> Correll-----it is the MOB MEMBERS who should be arrested
> and jailed




Lefties are fine with their marxist thugs rioting and attacking and burning, but let an anti-immigrant reporter report on a trial that highlights the failure of a lib government policy,

and they support him being put in prison.


This man is a political prisoner. There is no way around that.


The issue is the utter failure of Lefty Immigration policy. And they are jailing reporters for reporting on it.


And the left is supporting that.


----------



## irosie91

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is  "blanket reporting restrictions"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is TOTAL Media Black Out on reporting, that if journalists report on whatever the TOTAL Media Black Out is on then their reporting is illegal and they get arrested and can be put in prison.
Click to expand...


SHEEESH-----what happened to TRIALS OPENED TO PUBLIC SCRUTINY?


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> W
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who is Tommy Robinson, why did the ex-EDL leader change his name and when was he jailed?*
> 
> 
> *W**ho is Tommy Robinson*
> 
> Tommy Robinson, 35, is a right-wing political activist from Luton, Bedfordshire.
> 
> His mother was an Irish immigrant who worked as a baker while his adoptive father worked at a local Vauxhall car plant.
> 
> 
> He told the Telegraph in 2013: "Everyone in Luton is the son of immigrants. Whether it be Irish, West Indian, Ghanaian, everyone I know.”
> 
> Despite performing well academically at school, Robinson repeatedly found himself in trouble as a teenager, citing fights with "Muslim gangs" as one of the reasons for his "problems" as a youth.
> 
> Robinson is the former leader of the English Defence League (EDL), a far-right street protest movement.
> 
> The group – which the former British National Party (BNP) member co-founded in 2009 – are opposed to the spread of “militant Islam”.
> 
> 
> He also has a criminal record with convictions for a number of offences, including football-related violence, trying to travel on false documents and a protest against Fifa’s decision to stop the England football team wearing poppies on their shirts.
> 
> He has been to prison on multiple occasions including in 2014 for mortgage fraud.
> 
> After studying aircraft engineering for five years, Robinson lost his job at Luton Airport in 2003 after punching an off-duty police officer during a drunken row.
> 
> He claims that stricter security measures following the September 11 terrorist attacks in 2001, meant he has been blacklisted from working at airports.
> 
> Robinson was captured on film repeatedly punching a man in the head at Royal Ascot.
> 
> The activist was banned from Twitter on March 28, 2018, for breaching the social media platform's "hateful conduct" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is no angel or martyr.  If he didn’t hate Muslims y’all would be saying good riddance to bad trash.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> How did he change the evidence ............
> 
> LOL..
> 
> Dodge noted..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked questions.................you didn't answer them.............as usual...................now please give me your usual I have stated it in other threads............or I don't have any need to answer your questions....and blah blah blah.............
> 
> Did his filming a bunch of steps at a brick wall while talking change the evidence............did it change the testimony of the girls accusing them............did it change the DNA.
> 
> How did his video change ANYTHING............
Click to expand...

You don’t order me around dude demanding answers to all your questions, most of which involve information that neither you nor I are party to.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is  "blanket reporting restrictions"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is TOTAL Media Black Out on reporting, that if journalists report on whatever the TOTAL Media Black Out is on then their reporting is illegal and they get arrested and can be put in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHEEESH-----what happened to TRIALS OPENED TO PUBLIC SCRUTINY?
Click to expand...

What about the right to a fair trial?  How do you determine a reasonable balance? I believe they can observe and record but not publish until the order is lifted.


----------



## Coyote

H


Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you kinda grabbed the words right out of my typing fingers,
> Correll-----it is the MOB MEMBERS who should be arrested
> and jailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties are fine with their marxist thugs rioting and attacking and burning, but let an anti-immigrant reporter report on a trial that highlights the failure of a lib government policy,
> 
> and they support him being put in prison.
> 
> 
> This man is a political prisoner. There is no way around that.
> 
> 
> The issue is the utter failure of Lefty Immigration policy. And they are jailing reporters for reporting on it.
> 
> 
> And the left is supporting that.
Click to expand...

He isn’t a reporter.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is  "blanket reporting restrictions"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is TOTAL Media Black Out on reporting, that if journalists report on whatever the TOTAL Media Black Out is on then their reporting is illegal and they get arrested and can be put in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHEEESH-----what happened to TRIALS OPENED TO PUBLIC SCRUTINY?
Click to expand...


That used to happen in the old Britain for Centuries, then Britain turned into Britainstan The Muslims Must Be Protected Police State.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................
> 
> They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Berkeley is still standing, untouched, in case you had not noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of mob violence as a method of shutting down Free Speech of your enemies, is noted and held against you, commie.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lies are noted.
Click to expand...




There was a riot to prevent a speaker from speaking. 

You choose to reply to that fact. 


DId you condemn the rioters? NO.


What you did was to point out that they did not burn down the campus. 


Do you support the jailing of the reporter for reporting on the failure of UK immigration policy?


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Tell you what Coyote........................why don't we just play by the Dems rules from now on..........
> 
> To hell with it...........
> 
> You hold a rally............we are going to pay people to get in your candidates supporters faces........and cause violence........we are going to block traffic................we are going to flip police cars............
> 
> HELL CHAOS....................and give you a taste of your own sides medicine.........
> 
> Want a dose of what your side gives..................do you..........
> 
> Oh a liberal speaks at a conservative college.........OH HELL NO.........we gonna chase his or her asses off.........
> 
> Throw burn shit....................get the riot police out.........and if not in jail go have a beer afterwards............
> 
> Ummm..........hmmmm....anybody got video of that.............
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about going off on a tangent. Do what you wish.
Click to expand...

Go run off.....as usual.....refuse to answer the questions...........I asked simple questions..............you brought up the MOB............I said where's the MOB.......then you deflected in a sense......it's MOB when he reports about cases in public..........God that doesn't happen anywhere now does it.................sarcasm and you know it......

Again........how did him filming change the outcome of the trial..........how did it change the evidence.........Did the DNA just Magically DISAPPEAR.............oh my god.........his camera EATS EVIDENCE..................

Damn...........didn't know that.....if you haven't figured it out yet..........I'm Mocking you....Mocking Jay..........pretty cool movie.

Oh yeah we were talking about filming a bunch of stairs with nobody around and talking is stopping Pakistani Rapist from getting a fair trial..........

Please continue.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is  "blanket reporting restrictions"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is TOTAL Media Black Out on reporting, that if journalists report on whatever the TOTAL Media Black Out is on then their reporting is illegal and they get arrested and can be put in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHEEESH-----what happened to TRIALS OPENED TO PUBLIC SCRUTINY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?  How do you determine a reasonable balance? I believe they can observe and record but not publish until the order is lifted.
Click to expand...


you actually BELIEVE that he could have video taped the whole proceeding and then just kept it under wraps until
the trial was OVER?        I kinda doubt that------can't do that even in the USA


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> W
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who is Tommy Robinson, why did the ex-EDL leader change his name and when was he jailed?*
> 
> 
> *W**ho is Tommy Robinson*
> 
> Tommy Robinson, 35, is a right-wing political activist from Luton, Bedfordshire.
> 
> His mother was an Irish immigrant who worked as a baker while his adoptive father worked at a local Vauxhall car plant.
> 
> 
> He told the Telegraph in 2013: "Everyone in Luton is the son of immigrants. Whether it be Irish, West Indian, Ghanaian, everyone I know.”
> 
> Despite performing well academically at school, Robinson repeatedly found himself in trouble as a teenager, citing fights with "Muslim gangs" as one of the reasons for his "problems" as a youth.
> 
> Robinson is the former leader of the English Defence League (EDL), a far-right street protest movement.
> 
> The group – which the former British National Party (BNP) member co-founded in 2009 – are opposed to the spread of “militant Islam”.
> 
> 
> He also has a criminal record with convictions for a number of offences, including football-related violence, trying to travel on false documents and a protest against Fifa’s decision to stop the England football team wearing poppies on their shirts.
> 
> He has been to prison on multiple occasions including in 2014 for mortgage fraud.
> 
> After studying aircraft engineering for five years, Robinson lost his job at Luton Airport in 2003 after punching an off-duty police officer during a drunken row.
> 
> He claims that stricter security measures following the September 11 terrorist attacks in 2001, meant he has been blacklisted from working at airports.
> 
> Robinson was captured on film repeatedly punching a man in the head at Royal Ascot.
> 
> The activist was banned from Twitter on March 28, 2018, for breaching the social media platform's "hateful conduct" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is no angel or martyr.  If he didn’t hate Muslims y’all would be saying good riddance to bad trash.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> How did he change the evidence ............
> 
> LOL..
> 
> Dodge noted..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked questions.................you didn't answer them.............as usual...................now please give me your usual I have stated it in other threads............or I don't have any need to answer your questions....and blah blah blah.............
> 
> *Did his filming a bunch of steps at a brick wall while talking change the evidence............did it change the testimony of the girls accusing them............did it change the DNA.*
> 
> *How did his video change ANYTHING...........*.
Click to expand...


Unknown and probably irrelevant because it is the law and he knew it and chose to break it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> H
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you kinda grabbed the words right out of my typing fingers,
> Correll-----it is the MOB MEMBERS who should be arrested
> and jailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties are fine with their marxist thugs rioting and attacking and burning, but let an anti-immigrant reporter report on a trial that highlights the failure of a lib government policy,
> 
> and they support him being put in prison.
> 
> 
> This man is a political prisoner. There is no way around that.
> 
> 
> The issue is the utter failure of Lefty Immigration policy. And they are jailing reporters for reporting on it.
> 
> 
> And the left is supporting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isn’t a reporter.
Click to expand...


He is a Citizen Reporter he reports on the situations that the Politically Correct British MSM are NOT allowed to report on anymore, if it was NOT for Citizen Reporters and them up loading their filmings to Social Media then a majority of that public would NOT even know the sinister happenings that occur on epidemic level because their Cucked Government and Cucked Police and Cucked MSM have totally capitulated to the MINORITY Muslim population because they are CRIPPLED with Political Correctness and FRIGHTENED of being called racist even though Muslim is NOT a race.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> H
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you kinda grabbed the words right out of my typing fingers,
> Correll-----it is the MOB MEMBERS who should be arrested
> and jailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties are fine with their marxist thugs rioting and attacking and burning, but let an anti-immigrant reporter report on a trial that highlights the failure of a lib government policy,
> 
> and they support him being put in prison.
> 
> 
> This man is a political prisoner. There is no way around that.
> 
> 
> The issue is the utter failure of Lefty Immigration policy. And they are jailing reporters for reporting on it.
> 
> 
> And the left is supporting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isn’t a reporter.
Click to expand...


what does that mean?     not a CARD CARRYING
"reporter"?       he was trying to report on a criminal trial
which SHOULD be opened to the public


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is  "blanket reporting restrictions"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is TOTAL Media Black Out on reporting, that if journalists report on whatever the TOTAL Media Black Out is on then their reporting is illegal and they get arrested and can be put in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHEEESH-----what happened to TRIALS OPENED TO PUBLIC SCRUTINY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?  How do you determine a reasonable balance? I believe they can observe and record but not publish until the order is lifted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you actually BELIEVE that he could have video taped the whole proceeding and then just kept it under wraps until
> the trial was OVER?        I kinda doubt that------can't do that even in the USA
Click to expand...


I am actually not sure of the laws but he could have taped what he did, then released it after the order was lifted and not broken the law.  He knew that I am sure.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................
> 
> They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............
> 
> 
> 
> Berkeley is still standing, untouched, in case you had not noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really...........well they didn't burn their campus to the ground...........crying shame............
> 
> Why do they get so violent when someone they disagree with wants to speak there...............so much so that they high five each other after they shut it down...................with police in Riot gear trying to restore order.
> 
> Does Berkley teach FREE SPEECH.....................Do you have a problem with them attacking others opinions there................or not.
> 
> You are either for Free Speech or AGAINST............which is it..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe it or not not all or even most leftists support that violence or Antifa, the group that fomented much of it.  I have said multiple times that universities need to promote a variety of viewpoints in their speakers, and while protesting is valid free speech, violence is not so I think we agree on that.
> 
> I support free speech up until it interferes with the rights of another whether it is another’s free speech through violent intimidation or a person’s right to a fair trial.  Even the most despicable scum bucket deserves that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Said the man minimizing the rioting. That's a form of support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother.
Click to expand...



People on your side of the ideological divide are rioting to prevent speech they disagree with.


THey often receive cooperation from local administrators or politicians from  your side of the ideological divide.


This is a huge problem for America, and for the dems, and the liberal movement.


Your response is to what, point out that they did not destroy the campus?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you kinda grabbed the words right out of my typing fingers,
> Correll-----it is the MOB MEMBERS who should be arrested
> and jailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties are fine with their marxist thugs rioting and attacking and burning, but let an anti-immigrant reporter report on a trial that highlights the failure of a lib government policy,
> 
> and they support him being put in prison.
> 
> 
> This man is a political prisoner. There is no way around that.
> 
> 
> The issue is the utter failure of Lefty Immigration policy. And they are jailing reporters for reporting on it.
> 
> 
> And the left is supporting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isn’t a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does that mean?     not a CARD CARRYING
> "reporter"?       he was trying to report on a criminal trial
> which SHOULD be opened to the public
Click to expand...

Why should it?


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> W
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who is Tommy Robinson, why did the ex-EDL leader change his name and when was he jailed?*
> 
> 
> *W**ho is Tommy Robinson*
> 
> Tommy Robinson, 35, is a right-wing political activist from Luton, Bedfordshire.
> 
> His mother was an Irish immigrant who worked as a baker while his adoptive father worked at a local Vauxhall car plant.
> 
> 
> He told the Telegraph in 2013: "Everyone in Luton is the son of immigrants. Whether it be Irish, West Indian, Ghanaian, everyone I know.”
> 
> Despite performing well academically at school, Robinson repeatedly found himself in trouble as a teenager, citing fights with "Muslim gangs" as one of the reasons for his "problems" as a youth.
> 
> Robinson is the former leader of the English Defence League (EDL), a far-right street protest movement.
> 
> The group – which the former British National Party (BNP) member co-founded in 2009 – are opposed to the spread of “militant Islam”.
> 
> 
> He also has a criminal record with convictions for a number of offences, including football-related violence, trying to travel on false documents and a protest against Fifa’s decision to stop the England football team wearing poppies on their shirts.
> 
> He has been to prison on multiple occasions including in 2014 for mortgage fraud.
> 
> After studying aircraft engineering for five years, Robinson lost his job at Luton Airport in 2003 after punching an off-duty police officer during a drunken row.
> 
> He claims that stricter security measures following the September 11 terrorist attacks in 2001, meant he has been blacklisted from working at airports.
> 
> Robinson was captured on film repeatedly punching a man in the head at Royal Ascot.
> 
> The activist was banned from Twitter on March 28, 2018, for breaching the social media platform's "hateful conduct" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is no angel or martyr.  If he didn’t hate Muslims y’all would be saying good riddance to bad trash.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> How did he change the evidence ............
> 
> LOL..
> 
> Dodge noted..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked questions.................you didn't answer them.............as usual...................now please give me your usual I have stated it in other threads............or I don't have any need to answer your questions....and blah blah blah.............
> 
> Did his filming a bunch of steps at a brick wall while talking change the evidence............did it change the testimony of the girls accusing them............did it change the DNA.
> 
> How did his video change ANYTHING............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t order me around dude demanding answers to all your questions, most of which involve information that neither you nor I are party to.
Click to expand...

And neither do you............................affirmed......................

Again....................I repeat my questions how did they lose a fair trial by filming a bunch of steps and wall while talking change the trial or evidence one IOTA.............................

They did a Media Black out because Pakistanis were on TRIAL FOR RAPING CHILDREN......................

You want me go to wiki and the documented articles and sling a 100 such cases like this at you.......

We can spam each other.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you kinda grabbed the words right out of my typing fingers,
> Correll-----it is the MOB MEMBERS who should be arrested
> and jailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties are fine with their marxist thugs rioting and attacking and burning, but let an anti-immigrant reporter report on a trial that highlights the failure of a lib government policy,
> 
> and they support him being put in prison.
> 
> 
> This man is a political prisoner. There is no way around that.
> 
> 
> The issue is the utter failure of Lefty Immigration policy. And they are jailing reporters for reporting on it.
> 
> 
> And the left is supporting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isn’t a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does that mean?     not a CARD CARRYING
> "reporter"?       he was trying to report on a criminal trial
> which SHOULD be opened to the public
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should it?
Click to expand...


so the public gets to know what  DA FLUCK is going on in
COURTS OF LAW


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> H
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you kinda grabbed the words right out of my typing fingers,
> Correll-----it is the MOB MEMBERS who should be arrested
> and jailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties are fine with their marxist thugs rioting and attacking and burning, but let an anti-immigrant reporter report on a trial that highlights the failure of a lib government policy,
> 
> and they support him being put in prison.
> 
> 
> This man is a political prisoner. There is no way around that.
> 
> 
> The issue is the utter failure of Lefty Immigration policy. And they are jailing reporters for reporting on it.
> 
> 
> And the left is supporting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isn’t a reporter.
Click to expand...

So.....................he has web sites.................he has people who follow him there................Why shouldn't he be allowed to video and speak his mind...........

His actions didn't change a dang thing on evidence...........and you know it............In our country high profile cases have the media hound them...................What about their right of a Fair Trial......................................

On never mind.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is  "blanket reporting restrictions"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is TOTAL Media Black Out on reporting, that if journalists report on whatever the TOTAL Media Black Out is on then their reporting is illegal and they get arrested and can be put in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHEEESH-----what happened to TRIALS OPENED TO PUBLIC SCRUTINY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?  How do you determine a reasonable balance? I believe they can observe and record but not publish until the order is lifted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you actually BELIEVE that he could have video taped the whole proceeding and then just kept it under wraps until
> the trial was OVER?        I kinda doubt that------can't do that even in the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am actually not sure of the laws but he could have taped what he did, then released it after the order was lifted and not broken the law.  He knew that I am sure.
Click to expand...


In the USA----one CANNOT video tape a trial.    I know that law because I once CONSIDERED doing it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you kinda grabbed the words right out of my typing fingers,
> Correll-----it is the MOB MEMBERS who should be arrested
> and jailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties are fine with their marxist thugs rioting and attacking and burning, but let an anti-immigrant reporter report on a trial that highlights the failure of a lib government policy,
> 
> and they support him being put in prison.
> 
> 
> This man is a political prisoner. There is no way around that.
> 
> 
> The issue is the utter failure of Lefty Immigration policy. And they are jailing reporters for reporting on it.
> 
> 
> And the left is supporting that.
Click to expand...


*"This man is a political prisoner."*

Of course he is a political prisoner.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> W
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who is Tommy Robinson, why did the ex-EDL leader change his name and when was he jailed?*
> 
> 
> *W**ho is Tommy Robinson*
> 
> Tommy Robinson, 35, is a right-wing political activist from Luton, Bedfordshire.
> 
> His mother was an Irish immigrant who worked as a baker while his adoptive father worked at a local Vauxhall car plant.
> 
> 
> He told the Telegraph in 2013: "Everyone in Luton is the son of immigrants. Whether it be Irish, West Indian, Ghanaian, everyone I know.”
> 
> Despite performing well academically at school, Robinson repeatedly found himself in trouble as a teenager, citing fights with "Muslim gangs" as one of the reasons for his "problems" as a youth.
> 
> Robinson is the former leader of the English Defence League (EDL), a far-right street protest movement.
> 
> The group – which the former British National Party (BNP) member co-founded in 2009 – are opposed to the spread of “militant Islam”.
> 
> 
> He also has a criminal record with convictions for a number of offences, including football-related violence, trying to travel on false documents and a protest against Fifa’s decision to stop the England football team wearing poppies on their shirts.
> 
> He has been to prison on multiple occasions including in 2014 for mortgage fraud.
> 
> After studying aircraft engineering for five years, Robinson lost his job at Luton Airport in 2003 after punching an off-duty police officer during a drunken row.
> 
> He claims that stricter security measures following the September 11 terrorist attacks in 2001, meant he has been blacklisted from working at airports.
> 
> Robinson was captured on film repeatedly punching a man in the head at Royal Ascot.
> 
> The activist was banned from Twitter on March 28, 2018, for breaching the social media platform's "hateful conduct" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is no angel or martyr.  If he didn’t hate Muslims y’all would be saying good riddance to bad trash.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> How did he change the evidence ............
> 
> LOL..
> 
> Dodge noted..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked questions.................you didn't answer them.............as usual...................now please give me your usual I have stated it in other threads............or I don't have any need to answer your questions....and blah blah blah.............
> 
> *Did his filming a bunch of steps at a brick wall while talking change the evidence............did it change the testimony of the girls accusing them............did it change the DNA.*
> 
> *How did his video change ANYTHING...........*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unknown and probably irrelevant because it is the law and he knew it and chose to break it.
Click to expand...

Legal Eagle...............LOL

Hide behind it...........LOL

You are going to be a defense attorney aren't you.  LOL


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is TOTAL Media Black Out on reporting, that if journalists report on whatever the TOTAL Media Black Out is on then their reporting is illegal and they get arrested and can be put in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHEEESH-----what happened to TRIALS OPENED TO PUBLIC SCRUTINY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?  How do you determine a reasonable balance? I believe they can observe and record but not publish until the order is lifted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you actually BELIEVE that he could have video taped the whole proceeding and then just kept it under wraps until
> the trial was OVER?        I kinda doubt that------can't do that even in the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am actually not sure of the laws but he could have taped what he did, then released it after the order was lifted and not broken the law.  He knew that I am sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the USA----one CANNOT video tape a trial.    I know that law because I once CONSIDERED doing it.
Click to expand...


Can you video about the trial from OUTSIDE the building?


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHEEESH-----what happened to TRIALS OPENED TO PUBLIC SCRUTINY?
> 
> 
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?  How do you determine a reasonable balance? I believe they can observe and record but not publish until the order is lifted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you actually BELIEVE that he could have video taped the whole proceeding and then just kept it under wraps until
> the trial was OVER?        I kinda doubt that------can't do that even in the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am actually not sure of the laws but he could have taped what he did, then released it after the order was lifted and not broken the law.  He knew that I am sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the USA----one CANNOT video tape a trial.    I know that law because I once CONSIDERED doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you video about the trial from OUTSIDE the building?
Click to expand...

He has a Magical Camera...................


----------



## irosie91

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHEEESH-----what happened to TRIALS OPENED TO PUBLIC SCRUTINY?
> 
> 
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?  How do you determine a reasonable balance? I believe they can observe and record but not publish until the order is lifted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you actually BELIEVE that he could have video taped the whole proceeding and then just kept it under wraps until
> the trial was OVER?        I kinda doubt that------can't do that even in the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am actually not sure of the laws but he could have taped what he did, then released it after the order was lifted and not broken the law.  He knew that I am sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the USA----one CANNOT video tape a trial.    I know that law because I once CONSIDERED doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you video about the trial from OUTSIDE the building?
Click to expand...


yes----(as far as I know------in my city---they CONFISCATE
all cameras and recording devices at the entrance to the court but not on the STEPS)


----------



## eagle1462010

Muslim Grooming Gang Guilty of Drugging and Gang Raping Underage Girls in 'Shag Wagon' Van

*Seven men have been found guilty of grooming and raping underage girls aged 13 to 17, plying them with drink and drugs and abusing them at sex “parties” and in a van known as the “shag wagon”.*
The seven-man grooming gang was described as “predatory and cynical” by a judge as the jury announced their decision on Friday following a five-month trial at Oxford Crown Court.

The men, aged between 37 and 48, denied what prosecutors described as “sexual exploitation on a massive scale” — but were found guilty of charges including multiple counts of rape, indecent assault, false imprisonment, and supplying drugs.

Reporting on the gang of what the BBC described as “Oxford men” was previously restricted, and two men involved in the trial still cannot be named for legal reasons.

The guilty men were named as Assad Hussain, 37, of Morrell Avenue; Moinul Islam, 41, of Wykeham Crescent; Raheem Ahmed, 40, of Starwort Path; Kamran Khan, 36, of Kersington Crescent; Kameer Iqbal, 39, of Dashwood Avenue; Alladitta Yousaf, 48, of Bodley Road; and Khalid Hussain,  38, of Ashurst Way.



GROOMING..........Political Correct Nonsense.........They drugged little teenage girls...................then Raped them...........

Rot in prison..............GROOMING................to try and DEFLECT the story..................LA DE DA...............


----------



## irosie91

any word on the criminal penalties?


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> H
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you kinda grabbed the words right out of my typing fingers,
> Correll-----it is the MOB MEMBERS who should be arrested
> and jailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties are fine with their marxist thugs rioting and attacking and burning, but let an anti-immigrant reporter report on a trial that highlights the failure of a lib government policy,
> 
> and they support him being put in prison.
> 
> 
> This man is a political prisoner. There is no way around that.
> 
> 
> The issue is the utter failure of Lefty Immigration policy. And they are jailing reporters for reporting on it.
> 
> 
> And the left is supporting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isn’t a reporter.
Click to expand...




I point out that your side is using street violence and political arrests to advance your agenda, and your response to to quibble over whether the political prisoner in question is really a reporter?


----------



## eagle1462010

In the news today................the UK has had a GROOMING CASE as charged by young teens...............


----------



## eagle1462010

irosie91 said:


> any word on the criminal penalties?


those dudes went to jail...........kinda hard to find the sentence.....have to look...........but you know they are Groomers...............LOL


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you kinda grabbed the words right out of my typing fingers,
> Correll-----it is the MOB MEMBERS who should be arrested
> and jailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties are fine with their marxist thugs rioting and attacking and burning, but let an anti-immigrant reporter report on a trial that highlights the failure of a lib government policy,
> 
> and they support him being put in prison.
> 
> 
> This man is a political prisoner. There is no way around that.
> 
> 
> The issue is the utter failure of Lefty Immigration policy. And they are jailing reporters for reporting on it.
> 
> 
> And the left is supporting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"This man is a political prisoner."*
> 
> Of course he is a political prisoner.
Click to expand...



These libs spend ALL DAY, working hard to avoid the most obvious truths. 


So, someone has to rub their faces in it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?  How do you determine a reasonable balance? I believe they can observe and record but not publish until the order is lifted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you actually BELIEVE that he could have video taped the whole proceeding and then just kept it under wraps until
> the trial was OVER?        I kinda doubt that------can't do that even in the USA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am actually not sure of the laws but he could have taped what he did, then released it after the order was lifted and not broken the law.  He knew that I am sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the USA----one CANNOT video tape a trial.    I know that law because I once CONSIDERED doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you video about the trial from OUTSIDE the building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----(as far as I know------in my city---they CONFISCATE
> all cameras and recording devices at the entrance to the court but not on the STEPS)
Click to expand...


Tommy Robinson was filming OUTSIDE the building, reporting OUTSIDE the building, so in America what he did would have been legal, but in Britain where an UNELECTED Judge issued a TOTAL Media Black Out of ALL reporting Tommy Robinson was arrested and then another UNELECTED Judge ordered a TOTAL Media Black Out that Tommy Robinson had been arrested and put in prison. Did you know this? That there was a SECOND TOTAL Media Black Out where the Cucked British Government wanted to keep it SECRET from the PUBLIC that Tommy Robinson had been put into a prison? It is that SECOND TOTAL Media Black Out they had that illustrates that Tommy Robinson is a Political Prisoner.

I posted about it in the below thread where The Usual Suspects were all in saying that NO that Judge did NOT issue a TOTAL Media Black Out on reporting that Tommy Robinson had been put in a prison, the link below to my post # 64

Report about activist Tommy Robinson's arrest are being scrubbed from the internet after the British


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.




Arrested for exposing Muslim rape gangs. So it took 6 weeks for the jury to find the rapists and child molesters innocent Allahu Akbar, but only 10 HOURS to try, Convict, and sentence Robinson in the Kangaroo Court? What was the charge, Blasphemy against the Prophet (profit)?

The British are despicable and America should place economic sanctions on them until basic human rights are restored.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a journalist........Journalist don't film court rooms anymore........he goes to places like what I just showed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confronting defendants? Reading off false charges? Posting it all while the jury is deliberating? He isn’t a journalist.
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?
Click to expand...



A FAIR trial?  What the FUCK, the Imams convicted him in less than 10 hours in a secret trial in the Sharia courts,

Was Robinson even afforded counsel?


----------



## Uncensored2008

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a journalist........Journalist don't film court rooms anymore........he goes to places like what I just showed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Confronting defendants? Reading off false charges? Posting it all while the jury is deliberating? He isn’t a journalist.
> 
> What about the right to a fair trial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were they not sequestered...................Our media jams microphones and cameras in front of any high profile trial.............Harass defendants going to court...........even harass the jurors..............This isn't anything new to the world..........If it's a closed court then the court has a responsibility to keep it closed and keep those involved out of the limelight..............
> 
> Face it though..........they want him for the other issues........many have been arrested for HATE CRIMES..........It's possible I misunderstood though..............and I apologize for it...............
> 
> Doesn't change my position on the situation or the laws over there.
Click to expand...



The Imams persecuted Robinson for Blasphemy. He offended the State religion of Islam.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Manonthestreet said:


> *Question 1: Is justice being served in the UK?
> Question 2: Who is speaking the truth here?*
> 
> Sharp-eyed readers will note that I referred to Robinson as an "activist" while Peter refers to him as "Alt-Right".  I used this journalistic technique intentionally, partly because it highlights what the left-wing media does all the time when referring to Left Wing terrorists like Earth First! and the like.  But it also cuts to the heart of this question.  If we don't look at who the messenger is and whether we like him, and instead look at who is speaking the truth, things start to look grim for the UK establishment.  The Government certainly did not speak the truth, and in fact covered up these crimes for decades.  The media did at least publish the stories when they came out, but there is a strange soft peddling of the story. Borepatch: The collapse of governmental legitimacy in the UK




The UK is an Islamic Theocracy. Truth is whatever the Imams say.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrested for exposing Muslim rape gangs. So it took 6 weeks for the jury to find the rapists and child molesters innocent Allahu Akbar, but only 10 HOURS to try, Convict, and sentence Robinson in the Kangaroo Court? What was the charge, Blasphemy against the Prophet (profit)?
> 
> The British are despicable and America should place economic sanctions on them until basic human rights are restored.
Click to expand...


*"The British are despicable and America should place economic sanctions on them until basic human rights are restored."*

I would support The Donald placing economic sanctions on ALL Western nations who do NOT illustrate an ACTIVE EFFORT to remove and deport ALL Economic Migrants who have infested Western nations since 2015, approx 2% are Refugees, 98% are Economic Migrants who want to do nothing, contribute nothing, sit on their buttocks, demand Gibs Me Dat etc These are issues of National Security for Western nations, the 98% Economic Migrants are a THREAT to Western nations National Security. They must be FORCED to GTFO and ANY nation that does NOT illustrate an ACTIVE EFFORT to begin removing them should have economic sanctions put on them. They have a choice between their economy being deliberately crippled and with that a Recession OR telling the Kebabs and Sub Saharan Africans to GTFO.


----------



## Coyote

Uncensored2008 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question 1: Is justice being served in the UK?
> Question 2: Who is speaking the truth here?*
> 
> Sharp-eyed readers will note that I referred to Robinson as an "activist" while Peter refers to him as "Alt-Right".  I used this journalistic technique intentionally, partly because it highlights what the left-wing media does all the time when referring to Left Wing terrorists like Earth First! and the like.  But it also cuts to the heart of this question.  If we don't look at who the messenger is and whether we like him, and instead look at who is speaking the truth, things start to look grim for the UK establishment.  The Government certainly did not speak the truth, and in fact covered up these crimes for decades.  The media did at least publish the stories when they came out, but there is a strange soft peddling of the story. Borepatch: The collapse of governmental legitimacy in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is an Islamic Theocracy. Truth is whatever the Imams say.
Click to expand...

That is probably the most idiotic statement I have heard yet.


----------



## Coyote

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrested for exposing Muslim rape gangs. So it took 6 weeks for the jury to find the rapists and child molesters innocent Allahu Akbar, but only 10 HOURS to try, Convict, and sentence Robinson in the Kangaroo Court? What was the charge, Blasphemy against the Prophet (profit)?
> 
> The British are despicable and America should place economic sanctions on them until basic human rights are restored.
Click to expand...

He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> H
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you kinda grabbed the words right out of my typing fingers,
> Correll-----it is the MOB MEMBERS who should be arrested
> and jailed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties are fine with their marxist thugs rioting and attacking and burning, but let an anti-immigrant reporter report on a trial that highlights the failure of a lib government policy,
> 
> and they support him being put in prison.
> 
> 
> This man is a political prisoner. There is no way around that.
> 
> 
> The issue is the utter failure of Lefty Immigration policy. And they are jailing reporters for reporting on it.
> 
> 
> And the left is supporting that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isn’t a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So.....................he has web sites.................he has people who follow him there................Why shouldn't he be allowed to video and speak his mind...........
> 
> His actions didn't change a dang thing on evidence...........and you know it............In our country high profile cases have the media hound them...................What about their right of a Fair Trial......................................
> 
> On never mind.
Click to expand...

Actually I have complained about that in our country.  Nice try though.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrested for exposing Muslim rape gangs. So it took 6 weeks for the jury to find the rapists and child molesters innocent Allahu Akbar, but only 10 HOURS to try, Convict, and sentence Robinson in the Kangaroo Court? What was the charge, Blasphemy against the Prophet (profit)?
> 
> The British are despicable and America should place economic sanctions on them until basic human rights are restored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
Click to expand...

The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?





Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.


You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.


.


----------



## TrueTT

Geert- just bend over and take it.

Those very same Dutch forefathers who were liberated from the Nazis, were indeed some of the most malevolent of imperialists and colonialists throughout the world.

When the chickens now come home too roost and stage upheaval in your country- in the form of Islamic supremacism- just accept your Karmic prudence.

LOL!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
Click to expand...



Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.



And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested. 


That was just the icing on the cake.


That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question 1: Is justice being served in the UK?
> Question 2: Who is speaking the truth here?*
> 
> Sharp-eyed readers will note that I referred to Robinson as an "activist" while Peter refers to him as "Alt-Right".  I used this journalistic technique intentionally, partly because it highlights what the left-wing media does all the time when referring to Left Wing terrorists like Earth First! and the like.  But it also cuts to the heart of this question.  If we don't look at who the messenger is and whether we like him, and instead look at who is speaking the truth, things start to look grim for the UK establishment.  The Government certainly did not speak the truth, and in fact covered up these crimes for decades.  The media did at least publish the stories when they came out, but there is a strange soft peddling of the story. Borepatch: The collapse of governmental legitimacy in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is an Islamic Theocracy. Truth is whatever the Imams say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is probably the most idiotic statement I have heard yet.
Click to expand...


Try reading your own posts sometime....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.



So to be clear, you demand that reporters who expose rape and child molestation be thrown into prison, right? Even for a liberty hating advocate of Islamic supremacy like you, this is obscene.


----------



## Coyote

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to be clear, you demand that reporters who expose rape and child molestation be thrown into prison, right? Even for a liberty hating advocate of Islamic supremacy like you, this is obscene.
Click to expand...


To be clear, you haven't a clue.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to be clear, you demand that reporters who expose rape and child molestation be thrown into prison, right? Even for a liberty hating advocate of Islamic supremacy like you, this is obscene.
Click to expand...

What has he exposed ?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tommy Tainant said:


> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.



And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?

Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.

England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
Click to expand...

He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.


----------



## Coyote

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?
> 
> Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.
> 
> England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.
Click to expand...


What were their sentences?  

I think you are mixing apples and oranges here, but go ahead with your legal fruit punch.


----------



## Coyote

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?
> 
> Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.
> 
> England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.
Click to expand...


You really are quite funny:

*Theocracy* is a form of government in which a deity is the source from which all authority derives. The _Oxford English Dictionary_ has this definition:

1. a system of government in which priests rule in the name of God or a god.

UK Government: * parliamentary constitutional monarchy; a Commonwealth realm*

The only actual theocracy I can think of is Iran.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?
> 
> Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.
> 
> England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance makes me chuckle. Yes he was convicted over a year ago. He was given a suspended sentence which meant that when he re-offended he was straight back to chokey.
Justice was done. The rapists were found guilty and the world is a better place. I get a warm feeling knowing that yaxley is inside crying for his Mam. Its wonderful.
Dry your eyes kid, he isnt worth it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?
> 
> Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.
> 
> England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were their sentences?
> 
> I think you are mixing apples and oranges here, but go ahead with your legal fruit punch.
Click to expand...

Where do these characters get their "news" about the UK ? It is astonishing to see such ignorance.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to be clear, you demand that reporters who expose rape and child molestation be thrown into prison, right? Even for a liberty hating advocate of Islamic supremacy like you, this is obscene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear, you haven't a clue.
Click to expand...


To be clear; you seek to throw reporters in prison to stop facts that embarrass Islam from coming to light.

That's not a question that is a fact.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tommy Tainant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?
> 
> Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.
> 
> England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance makes me chuckle. Yes he was convicted over a year ago. He was given a suspended sentence which meant that when he re-offended he was straight back to chokey.
> Justice was done. The rapists were found guilty and the world is a better place. I get a warm feeling knowing that yaxley is inside crying for his Mam. Its wonderful.
> Dry your eyes kid, he isnt worth it.
Click to expand...

Why does the media there water down Rapist........................GROOMING................isn't that just plain PC nonsense...........

And why wouldn't your media follow a case that was over the Rape of little teen age girls.........Why wasn't the media there...................

Over here many cases like that would have several news crews out there.


----------



## eagle1462010

After reading so many articles about child Trafficking in the UK and Europe.......when are you Europeans gonna get your heads out of your asses and put more and more of the scum in jail........................


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tommy Tainant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to be clear, you demand that reporters who expose rape and child molestation be thrown into prison, right? Even for a liberty hating advocate of Islamic supremacy like you, this is obscene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What has he exposed ?
Click to expand...



Your "grooming gangs."

So your Islamic Theocracy threw him in prison.

{In his riveting book, _Easy Meat: Inside Britain’s Grooming Gang Scandal_ (World Encounter Institute/New English Review Press, 2016. 328 pp., $17.20) author Peter McLoughlin explains how multiculturalism-inspired political correctness along with its companion, willful blindness concerning Islamic doctrine, has jeopardized the safety and well-being of children. McLoughlin posits that, since 1988, this nationwide sexploitation has resulted in the shattering of lives of between 100,000 to 1 million girls. The author documents how the fear of being deemed racist and facing criminal charges, dismissal or even threats of violence, has led to suppression of information and a stunning lack of intervention on behalf of young victims. In essence, an extensive, insidious operation that targets children for sexual grooming and enslavement has been covered up because of political correctness and fear of Muslim retribution.}
A Look Inside Britain's Muslim Sex Grooming Gang Scandal


----------



## Coyote

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to be clear, you demand that reporters who expose rape and child molestation be thrown into prison, right? Even for a liberty hating advocate of Islamic supremacy like you, this is obscene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear, you haven't a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear; you seek to throw reporters in prison to stop facts that embarrass Islam from coming to light.
> 
> That's not a question that is a fact.
Click to expand...



I don't think you're very clear, you are only repeating your own statements not mine.  Try again.

I'll give you some suggestions for "clarity"....

There are no "Islam-embarressing" facts waiting to come to light.  These facts all came to light long before Tommy New-comer Robinson came on the scene.  They have been the topic of a lot of news coverage - hardly secretive.

So what exactly is being prevented from "coming to light" in your mind?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?
> 
> Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.
> 
> England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were their sentences?
> 
> I think you are mixing apples and oranges here, but go ahead with your legal fruit punch.
Click to expand...



Yes, blasphemy against Islam is illegal and will bring about instant retribution.

Sexual exploitation of a million girls is promoted and protected by the Islamic theocracy of England.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

eagle1462010 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?
> 
> Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.
> 
> England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance makes me chuckle. Yes he was convicted over a year ago. He was given a suspended sentence which meant that when he re-offended he was straight back to chokey.
> Justice was done. The rapists were found guilty and the world is a better place. I get a warm feeling knowing that yaxley is inside crying for his Mam. Its wonderful.
> Dry your eyes kid, he isnt worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does the media there water down Rapist........................GROOMING................isn't that just plain PC nonsense...........
> 
> And why wouldn't your media follow a case that was over the Rape of little teen age girls.........Why wasn't the media there...................
> 
> Over here many cases like that would have several news crews out there.
Click to expand...

Over here we beleive that every man has the right to a fair trial . If the Judge feels that this might be compromised by press coverage he can order a black out.
This ends when the trial does.
It is usually done in trials where there are multiple defendents.
There is no conspiracy just the spirit of magna carta at work.

I have explained this before and given examples. 

However you come from a country where justice  is only on offer to the rich. 

Where street gangs circumvent the legal process by acting as judge,juror and executioner to poor black teenagers for the crime of having curly black hair.  

So please spare me your faux outrage about something thaat you know fuck all about.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?
> 
> Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.
> 
> England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were their sentences?
> 
> I think you are mixing apples and oranges here, but go ahead with your legal fruit punch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, blasphemy against Islam is illegal and will bring about instant retribution.
> 
> Sexual exploitation of a million girls is promoted and protected by the Islamic theocracy of England.
Click to expand...

You are a mentalist mate.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?
> 
> Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.
> 
> England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are quite funny:
> 
> *Theocracy* is a form of government in which a deity is the source from which all authority derives. The _Oxford English Dictionary_ has this definition:
> 
> 1. a system of government in which priests rule in the name of God or a god.
> 
> UK Government: * parliamentary constitutional monarchy; a Commonwealth realm*
> 
> The only actual theocracy I can think of is Iran.
Click to expand...



The UK Government CLEARLY is a Muslim theocracy. Any speech critical of Islam or Muhammad will bring about LONG prison sentences. 

You are an apologist of Islam and promoter of Islamic supremacy.

Here are the facts about the British Caliphate as it exists.

{
Under this fallacy, the British government in 2001 introduced a series ofrestrictive speech codes that criminalized criticism of Islam, followed by a Racial and Religious Hatred Bill imposing fines and even imprisonment for speech that “incited hatred against a person for their religious or racial background.”  

These laws have victimized a number of Britons. Hoteliers Ben and Sharon Vogelenzang were prosecuted for “insulting” a Muslim guest. Liberty Great Britain party chairman Paul Weston was arrested on suspicion of racial harassment after publicly reading a passage critical of Muslims from Winston Churchill’s _The River War_. Dr. Vladislav Rogozov, a Czech-born, UK cardiac anesthesiologist, is being investigated by Sheffield's Royal Hallamshire Hospital for giving an online interview about his 2013 confrontation with a Muslim surgeon who refused to replace her blood-specked hijab with the prescribed, operating-theater headgear.

In this context and political climate, with racism conflated with religion – one specific religion – it is easy to see how government and public service employees would fear professional and legal repercussions (up to seven years in prison) merely for speaking up about criminal behavior by Muslims who justify their actions citing the Koran. In this way, teachers, police, child care workers, government officials and others have been silent about the growing menace of Muslim gangs who sexually groom and exploit children in the UK.}
A Look Inside Britain's Muslim Sex Grooming Gang Scandal


----------



## eagle1462010

Tommy Tainant said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?
> 
> Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.
> 
> England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance makes me chuckle. Yes he was convicted over a year ago. He was given a suspended sentence which meant that when he re-offended he was straight back to chokey.
> Justice was done. The rapists were found guilty and the world is a better place. I get a warm feeling knowing that yaxley is inside crying for his Mam. Its wonderful.
> Dry your eyes kid, he isnt worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does the media there water down Rapist........................GROOMING................isn't that just plain PC nonsense...........
> 
> And why wouldn't your media follow a case that was over the Rape of little teen age girls.........Why wasn't the media there...................
> 
> Over here many cases like that would have several news crews out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here we beleive that every man has the right to a fair trial . If the Judge feels that this might be compromised by press coverage he can order a black out.
> This ends when the trial does.
> It is usually done in trials where there are multiple defendents.
> There is no conspiracy just the spirit of magna carta at work.
> 
> I have explained this before and given examples.
> 
> However you come from a country where justice  is only on offer to the rich.
> 
> Where street gangs circumvent the legal process by acting as judge,juror and executioner to poor black teenagers for the crime of having curly black hair.
> 
> So please spare me your faux outrage about something thaat you know fuck all about.
Click to expand...

So...........no reporters allowed near the court room.....................if so you can go to jail................

Your right................I have no clue because over here we have Freedom of the press..............and reporting outside a courthouse is part of that........................

Guess that's why we left your asses back in the day.


----------



## Toro

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

eagle1462010 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?
> 
> Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.
> 
> England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance makes me chuckle. Yes he was convicted over a year ago. He was given a suspended sentence which meant that when he re-offended he was straight back to chokey.
> Justice was done. The rapists were found guilty and the world is a better place. I get a warm feeling knowing that yaxley is inside crying for his Mam. Its wonderful.
> Dry your eyes kid, he isnt worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does the media there water down Rapist........................GROOMING................isn't that just plain PC nonsense...........
> 
> And why wouldn't your media follow a case that was over the Rape of little teen age girls.........Why wasn't the media there...................
> 
> Over here many cases like that would have several news crews out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here we beleive that every man has the right to a fair trial . If the Judge feels that this might be compromised by press coverage he can order a black out.
> This ends when the trial does.
> It is usually done in trials where there are multiple defendents.
> There is no conspiracy just the spirit of magna carta at work.
> 
> I have explained this before and given examples.
> 
> However you come from a country where justice  is only on offer to the rich.
> 
> Where street gangs circumvent the legal process by acting as judge,juror and executioner to poor black teenagers for the crime of having curly black hair.
> 
> So please spare me your faux outrage about something thaat you know fuck all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...........no reporters allowed near the court room.....................if so you can go to jail................
> 
> Your right................I have no clue because over here we have Freedom of the press..............and reporting outside a courthouse is part of that........................
> 
> Guess that's why we left your asses back in the day.
Click to expand...

Who said reporters are banned ? Of course they are allowed in, but they cant report on the case until the jury have decided.

You see we have this quaint thing over here where juries decide on the balance of evidence presented and not the presence of nazi mobs outside the court room. This is Britain not Alabama.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eagle1462010 said:


> After reading so many articles about child Trafficking in the UK and Europe.......when are you Europeans gonna get your heads out of your asses and put more and more of the scum in jail........................




Never.

The UK imprisons those who OPPOSE the rape gangs. The UK Theocracy openly supports and protects the Islamic rape and child molesting gangs.

The British Caliphate are fucking animals.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Far right called out for using LFC fans in absurd bid to show extremist support
You will appreciate this one mate. they tried to pass it off as the yaxley demo.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to be clear, you demand that reporters who expose rape and child molestation be thrown into prison, right? Even for a liberty hating advocate of Islamic supremacy like you, this is obscene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear, you haven't a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear; you seek to throw reporters in prison to stop facts that embarrass Islam from coming to light.
> 
> That's not a question that is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're very clear, you are only repeating your own statements not mine.  Try again.
> 
> I'll give you some suggestions for "clarity"....
> 
> There are no "Islam-embarressing" facts waiting to come to light.  These facts all came to light long before Tommy New-comer Robinson came on the scene.  They have been the topic of a lot of news coverage - hardly secretive.
> 
> So what exactly is being prevented from "coming to light" in your mind?
Click to expand...



What is unclear about the fact that you are a pro-Islamist who celebrates the arrest and imprisonment of reporters who dare to expose child abuse by Muslims.

The British Caliphate is complicit in the sexual exploitation of children and should be treated accordingly. The United States should impose a 100% embargo on the British Caliphate.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to be clear, you demand that reporters who expose rape and child molestation be thrown into prison, right? Even for a liberty hating advocate of Islamic supremacy like you, this is obscene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear, you haven't a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be clear; you seek to throw reporters in prison to stop facts that embarrass Islam from coming to light.
> 
> That's not a question that is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're very clear, you are only repeating your own statements not mine.  Try again.
> 
> I'll give you some suggestions for "clarity"....
> 
> There are no "Islam-embarressing" facts waiting to come to light.  These facts all came to light long before Tommy New-comer Robinson came on the scene.  They have been the topic of a lot of news coverage - hardly secretive.
> 
> So what exactly is being prevented from "coming to light" in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is unclear about the fact that you are a pro-Islamist who celebrates the arrest and imprisonment of reporters who dare to expose child abuse by Muslims.
> 
> The British Caliphate is complicit in the sexual exploitation of children and should be treated accordingly. The United States should impose a 100% embargo on the British Caliphate.
Click to expand...

What has he exposed ?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tommy Tainant said:


> [
> Over here we beleive that every man has the right to a fair trial



The fuck you do, Ahmed.

You throw reporters in prison for exposing the crimes of Islam with virtually no trial.



> . If the Judge feels that this might be compromised by press coverage he can order a black out.
> This ends when the trial does.
> It is usually done in trials where there are multiple defendents.
> There is no conspiracy just the spirit of magna carta at work.
> 
> I have explained this before and given examples.
> 
> However you come from a country where justice  is only on offer to the rich.
> 
> Where street gangs circumvent the legal process by acting as judge,juror and executioner to poor black teenagers for the crime of having curly black hair.
> 
> So please spare me your faux outrage about something thaat you know fuck all about.



It is illegal to criticize Islam in the British Caliphate. There is no free press and no protection of basic civil rights.


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner,* for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.*
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
Click to expand...


Really?  That just doesn't wash....there has been ongoing reporting on this, including that which is very critical of the government's response, actions and policy, for example (this is just a random pick):

Britain's Grooming Gang Crisis - Quillette

Keep pretending he's a reporter and a "political prisoner" - and then explain the lack of any other arrests in the reporting of these grooming gangs over the past several years.


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
Click to expand...


Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
Click to expand...

Yup, its sort of a justice type thing.


----------



## Tommy Tainant




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lucy Hamilton said:


> *"They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays?"*
> 
> That is a part of Leftism Is A Mental Illness Syndrome, that they can hold two totally diametrically opposing views in their pea size brains at the SAME time and be FANATICAL about both. So:
> 
> Leftists are FANATICALLY Pro-LGBTQ, Leftists are FANATICALLY Pro-Islamist. Islamists are FANATICALLY Anti-LGBTQ and support the death penalty for faggots and lesbos and the Transgender weirdos. Leftism being a mental illness means that they have no problem with this fucked up logic.



  George Orwell called it _“doublethink”_…

_To know and not to know, to be conscious of complete truthfulness while telling carefully constructed lies, to hold simultaneously two opinions which cancelled out, knowing them to be contradictory and believing in both of them, to use logic against logic, to repudiate morality while laying claim to it, to believe that democracy was impossible and that the Party was the guardian of democracy, to forget whatever it was necessary to forget, then to draw it back into memory again at the moment when it was needed, and then promptly to forget it again, and above all, to apply the same process to the process itself—that was the ultimate subtlety: consciously to induce unconsciousness, and then, once again, to become unconscious of the act of hypnosis you had just performed. Even to understand the word—doublethink—involved the use of doublethink._
_·
·
·_​_The power of holding two contradictory beliefs in one's mind simultaneously, and accepting both of them… To tell deliberate lies while genuinely believing in them, to forget any fact that has become inconvenient, and then, when it becomes necessary again, to draw it back from oblivion for just as long as it is needed, to deny the existence of objective reality and all the while to take account of the reality which one denies—all this is indispensably necessary. Even in using the word doublethink it is necessary to exercise doublethink. For by using the word one admits that one is tampering with reality; by a fresh act of doublethink one erases this knowledge; and so on indefinitely, with the lie always one leap ahead of the truth._​


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Coyote said:


> That is probably the most idiotic statement I have heard yet.



  Really?

  Have you not read any of your own postings?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
Click to expand...



Note how there is no reference to the actual action that led to the arrest.


You prefer to talk about it as a legal matter, as though the paperwork is more important that the reality it is supposed to reflect.


He was reporting on a trial, a trial about a crime that was caused by your government's immigration policy and the power of Political Correctness to prevent proper policing of child rapists that should have never been in your nation.



THAT is what this is about. Your government wanting to avoid letting a reporter inform your people about the terrible crimes your government is actively and passively encouraging.


Which are just ONE part of the terrible outcomes causes by policies you support.


----------



## bodecea

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.


Any many fools/tools to support them.


----------



## bodecea

Missouri_Mike said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> You really are for rapists and child trafficking. MS13. Muslim child rape rings. Right on top of your favorites list.
Click to expand...

When did he say that?   Link his post stating his support.


----------



## Correll

Toro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...




Tommy Robinson (activist) - Wikipedia


"On 25 May 2018, Robinson was arrested for a breach of the peace while live streaming outside Leeds Crown Court[72][73] during a trial on which reporting restrictions had been ordered by the judge.[74]

Following Robinson's arrest, Judge Geoffrey Marson QC[75] issued a further reporting restriction on Robinson's case, prohibiting any reporting of Robinson's case or the grooming trial until the latter case is complete.[76][73][77] The jailing of Robinson drew condemnation from right wing circles.[78]

The UK Independence Party leader Gerard Batten MEP expressed concern about the proceedings and the ban on reporting.[79] Robinson attracted sympathy from several right-wing politicians in Europe including the Dutch Party for Freedom leader Geert Wilders[73] and the German Bundestag member Petr Bystron.[80]

During the weekend following Robinson's arrest, hundreds of his supporters rallied outside Downing Street, calling for the government to "Free Tommy"[73][81] and an online petition for his release had more than 500,000 signatures.[82]

On 29 May, the reporting restriction was lifted with regard to Robinson, following a challenge by journalists, and the media reported that Robinson had admitted contempt of court by publishing information that could prejudice an ongoing trial, and had been sentenced to 13 months' imprisonment"


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner,* for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.*
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That just doesn't wash....there has been ongoing reporting on this, including that which is very critical of the government's response, actions and policy, for example (this is just a random pick):
> 
> Britain's Grooming Gang Crisis - Quillette
Click to expand...

https://quillette.com/2018/03/14/britains-grooming-gang-crisis/


That's a nice blog. I more often watch BBC, and I've not seen the type of constant daily drumbeat that this outrage calls for.

The Press in the UK should be treating this, the way the press here treats Trump. LIke the end of the fucking world.





> Keep pretending he's a reporter and a "political prisoner" - and then explain the lack of any other arrests in the reporting of these grooming gangs over the past several years.





Sure. They are more concerned when the report is more timely ie a trial, instead of a report of something that happened years ago, and B. when the report is oh so careful to point out that this is not about Islam or in any way relevant to immigration policy.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
Click to expand...



Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


>




He's not the one working hard to keep rape culture alive. That is you and yours.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tommy Tainant said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what were the sentences of the "grooming gangs," Ahmed?  How is it the Imams could indict, arrest, try, convict, and sentence Robinson in 10 hours?
> 
> Oh yes, the Sharia court was a farce, Robinson was convicted long before any fraudulent court was fabricated.
> 
> England is a Muslim theocracy, and you are fucking animals.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance makes me chuckle. Yes he was convicted over a year ago. He was given a suspended sentence which meant that when he re-offended he was straight back to chokey.
> Justice was done. The rapists were found guilty and the world is a better place. I get a warm feeling knowing that yaxley is inside crying for his Mam. Its wonderful.
> Dry your eyes kid, he isnt worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does the media there water down Rapist........................GROOMING................isn't that just plain PC nonsense...........
> 
> And why wouldn't your media follow a case that was over the Rape of little teen age girls.........Why wasn't the media there...................
> 
> Over here many cases like that would have several news crews out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over here we beleive that every man has the right to a fair trial . If the Judge feels that this might be compromised by press coverage he can order a black out.
> This ends when the trial does.
> It is usually done in trials where there are multiple defendents.
> There is no conspiracy just the spirit of magna carta at work.
> 
> I have explained this before and given examples.
> 
> However you come from a country where justice  is only on offer to the rich.
> 
> Where street gangs circumvent the legal process by acting as judge,juror and executioner to poor black teenagers for the crime of having curly black hair.
> 
> So please spare me your faux outrage about something thaat you know fuck all about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...........no reporters allowed near the court room.....................if so you can go to jail................
> 
> Your right................I have no clue because over here we have Freedom of the press..............and reporting outside a courthouse is part of that........................
> 
> Guess that's why we left your asses back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said reporters are banned ? Of course they are allowed in, but they cant report on the case until the jury have decided.
> 
> You see we have this quaint thing over here where juries decide on the balance of evidence presented and not the presence of nazi mobs outside the court room. This is Britain not Alabama.
Click to expand...

There was no mob outside the court house...............only one taking a video.............A regular film crew doesn't mean a Mob either............


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of Yaxleys mates yesterday. Definately not nazis. This was taken before they attacked the police and tried to storm Downing St.
> What do you expect from extreme right wing trash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far right called out for using LFC fans in absurd bid to show extremist support
> You will appreciate this one mate. they tried to pass it off as the yaxley demo.
Click to expand...



Far right, Abduhl? That would be anyone not submitting to Islam?


----------



## bodecea

Missouri_Mike said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldFool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny because the jailed Nazi's name isn't even Tommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being concerned about and opposed to the sexual molestation of children makes one a Nazi?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  You're far from the first *LI*b*E*ral on this forum to openly take a similar position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He ignored Britain’s long history of child molestation until Muslims were involved.  Strange eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what makes the left get all upset over child sex slaves? Racism. And then unlike a real person would think should happen you actually take the pimps side. Because calling him out would be racist. We should just hold off justice until we can nail a white guy. Until then fuck the kids working for the Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the funny thing is...you guys didn’t seem to care much before Muslims got involved.  I always figure the crime is abhorrent regardless of the identity of the perpetrator.  Lock them up.  Britain’s been rife with some serious pedo scandals.  Where have you and the Tommy Robinson’s been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t see any funny here. We’re you defending those sex rings back when you claim we were ignoring them like you are today?
Click to expand...

Pizzagate!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Correll said:


> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.



It is quite intentional.

Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".

 This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
Click to expand...

Doesnt it disrupt your fantasy that these people are being arrested and jailed ?
Does that not suggest that these things are taken seriously ?
Why do you never coment on rapists that are not Muslim ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Barfi Culture on Twitter

Heres a delightful clip of one of Tommys mates who was caught seig heiling. Screaming like a bitch.

Crybaby Tommy Robinson supporter wails as he’s arrested after doing Nazi salutes | Metro News


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt it disrupt your fantasy that these people are being arrested and jailed ?
Click to expand...


After how many years of operating?



> Does that not suggest that these things are taken seriously ?




When you refuse to discuss, and actually jail reporters that are discussing, the POLICIES that lead to such atrocities, 

NO, that does not suggest that these things are taken seriously.



> Why do you never coment on rapists that are not Muslim ?



Because they don't have a movement dedicated to defending them, as Muslim rapists do.


IN case you missed it, your "liberalism" is the movement dedicated to defending them.


As you are doing now.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt it disrupt your fantasy that these people are being arrested and jailed ?
> Does that not suggest that these things are taken seriously ?
> Why do you never coment on rapists that are not Muslim ?
Click to expand...


I see you are Still steadfast in your mission to deliver easy meat to the Islamic rape gangs.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt it disrupt your fantasy that these people are being arrested and jailed ?
> Does that not suggest that these things are taken seriously ?
> Why do you never coment on rapists that are not Muslim ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are Still steadfast in your mission to deliver easy meat to the Islamic rape gangs.
Click to expand...

Link ?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt it disrupt your fantasy that these people are being arrested and jailed ?
> Does that not suggest that these things are taken seriously ?
> Why do you never coment on rapists that are not Muslim ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are Still steadfast in your mission to deliver easy meat to the Islamic rape gangs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link ?
Click to expand...



Here you go.



Tommy Tainant


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt it disrupt your fantasy that these people are being arrested and jailed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After how many years of operating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that not suggest that these things are taken seriously ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you refuse to discuss, and actually jail reporters that are discussing, the POLICIES that lead to such atrocities,
> 
> NO, that does not suggest that these things are taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you never coment on rapists that are not Muslim ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they don't have a movement dedicated to defending them, as Muslim rapists do.
> 
> 
> IN case you missed it, your "liberalism" is the movement dedicated to defending them.
> 
> 
> As you are doing now.
Click to expand...

Well the police are catching and locking these people away.The likes of Yaxley Lennon are trying to disrupt their work by trying to create a mis trial.
And its clear that you support his actions. Birds of a feather shit together.


----------



## Bush92

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.


Yep. The Democratic Party in the United States hates heterosexual white people.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt it disrupt your fantasy that these people are being arrested and jailed ?
> Does that not suggest that these things are taken seriously ?
> Why do you never coment on rapists that are not Muslim ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are Still steadfast in your mission to deliver easy meat to the Islamic rape gangs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant
Click to expand...

?????


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrested for exposing Muslim rape gangs. So it took 6 weeks for the jury to find the rapists and child molesters innocent Allahu Akbar, but only 10 HOURS to try, Convict, and sentence Robinson in the Kangaroo Court? What was the charge, Blasphemy against the Prophet (profit)?
> 
> The British are despicable and America should place economic sanctions on them until basic human rights are restored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
Click to expand...


clue to what?     The tenuous scraps to which you CLING----to justify YOUR OWN FILTH?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrested for exposing Muslim rape gangs. So it took 6 weeks for the jury to find the rapists and child molesters innocent Allahu Akbar, but only 10 HOURS to try, Convict, and sentence Robinson in the Kangaroo Court? What was the charge, Blasphemy against the Prophet (profit)?
> 
> The British are despicable and America should place economic sanctions on them until basic human rights are restored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> clue to what?     The tenuous scraps to which you CLING----to justify YOUR OWN FILTH?
Click to expand...

You arent very good with clues.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Tommy Robinson being sent to prison couldn't be reported
> 
> *Why was Tommy Robinson arrested?*
> Tommy Robinson was broadcasting on Facebook Live outside Leeds Crown Court on Friday when he was stopped by police.
> 
> He was filming people entering the court in relation to an ongoing trial.
> 
> The broadcast lasted an hour and was watched more than 250,000 times.
> 
> At the time of the incident, a jury was considering its verdicts after hearing six weeks of evidence.
> 
> Reporting restrictions are in place on that case, so details cannot be revealed.
> 
> Robinson filmed himself as he read out the defendants' names and the charges they face - some of which were wrong - and confronted them as they arrived at court.
> 
> Eventually, the 35-year-old was arrested on suspicion of a breach of the peace and was held in the court cells before being taken up to the courtroom to face the trial judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrested for exposing Muslim rape gangs. So it took 6 weeks for the jury to find the rapists and child molesters innocent Allahu Akbar, but only 10 HOURS to try, Convict, and sentence Robinson in the Kangaroo Court? What was the charge, Blasphemy against the Prophet (profit)?
> 
> The British are despicable and America should place economic sanctions on them until basic human rights are restored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> clue to what?     The tenuous scraps to which you CLING----to justify YOUR OWN FILTH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent very good with clues.
Click to expand...


I am excellent with  CLUES    and with the IDENTIFICATION OF THE
INEVITABLE  *RED HERRING.   *In fact,    it is my profession


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your government is the one locking up reporters for reporting on government policy.
> 
> 
> You calling other people nazis or thugs, is funny.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
Click to expand...

Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrested for exposing Muslim rape gangs. So it took 6 weeks for the jury to find the rapists and child molesters innocent Allahu Akbar, but only 10 HOURS to try, Convict, and sentence Robinson in the Kangaroo Court? What was the charge, Blasphemy against the Prophet (profit)?
> 
> The British are despicable and America should place economic sanctions on them until basic human rights are restored.
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> clue to what?     The tenuous scraps to which you CLING----to justify YOUR OWN FILTH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent very good with clues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am excellent with  CLUES    and with the IDENTIFICATION OF THE
> INEVITABLE  *RED HERRING.   *In fact,    it is my profession
Click to expand...

Is making sense part of your profession ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
Click to expand...

Rebel media havent published those details.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt expose anything.  It was already exposed when he jumped on the bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that these characters were in court should be the clue here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> clue to what?     The tenuous scraps to which you CLING----to justify YOUR OWN FILTH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent very good with clues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am excellent with  CLUES    and with the IDENTIFICATION OF THE
> INEVITABLE  *RED HERRING.   *In fact,    it is my profession
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is making sense part of your profession ?
Click to expand...


Obtain the data,  assess the credibility of the data,  analyze the data and
determine the diagnosis------an important issue is the identification of the
RED HERRING.       like------some nasty bastard visited the patient so
every symptom of which he complained MUST BE A LIE.     Or----a really
significant issue in my experience-------"the patient was handcuffed to his
bed-rails  (the red herring)-----SO HIS PHYSICAL COMPLAINTS ARE LIES"


----------



## Dogmaphobe

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
Click to expand...

It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.

 You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
Click to expand...

You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.


----------



## irosie91

It is true-----that in Islamic ethos-----the rape of a non muslim woman is virtually LEGAL------but the notion that this unfortunate fact should be "RESPECTED"
is very counterproductive


Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


try again   TAINTED------there,  CERTAINLY IS an entity which can be
called   MUSLIM RAPE-------it is not called RAPE in Islamic jurisprudence. 
THE FORCIBLE   ""INTERACTION""   by the West Pakistani army with 
an estimated   1/4 million  East Bengal girls  (both hindu and muslim)  in
1971 was NOT CALLED RAPE-----by West Pakistani JUDGES  ----it was
LEGALIZED by an EDICT OF TAKFIR-----ie the east Pakistanis were declared "non muslims"-------therefore the LEGAL OBJECT OF FORCED SEX by muslims.     Sheeeesh-----you know nothing about SHARIAH and
the "beauty of islam"     (for the record-----of course you will not believe me---
so find a nice cooperative   BANGLA DESHI MUSLIM----one who is candid
enough to tell you what REALLY HAPPENED BACK THEN AND WHY.  
Another time I will tell you what I learned from my mother-in-law


----------



## Tommy Tainant

irosie91 said:


> It is true-----that in Islamic ethos-----the rape of a non muslim woman is virtually LEGAL------but the notion that this unfortunate fact should be "RESPECTED"
> is very counterproductive
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again   TAINTED------there,  CERTAINLY IS an entity which can be
> called   MUSLIM RAPE-------it is not called RAPE in Islamic jurisprudence.
> THE FORCIBLE   ""INTERACTION""   by the West Pakistani army with
> an estimated   1/4 million  East Bengal girls  (both hindu and muslim)  in
> 1971 was NOT CALLED RAPE-----by West Pakistani JUDGES  ----it was
> LEGALIZED by an EDICT OF TAKFIR-----ie the east Pakistanis were declared "non muslims"-------therefore the LEGAL OBJECT OF FORCED SEX by muslims.     Sheeeesh-----you know nothing about SHARIAH and
> the "beauty of islam"     (for the record-----of course you will not believe me---
> so find a nice cooperative   BANGLA DESHI MUSLIM----one who is candid
> enough to tell you what REALLY HAPPENED BACK THEN AND WHY.
> Another time I will tell you what I learned from my mother-in-law
Click to expand...

Yes , just Muslims do this sort of thing.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true-----that in Islamic ethos-----the rape of a non muslim woman is virtually LEGAL------but the notion that this unfortunate fact should be "RESPECTED"
> is very counterproductive
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again   TAINTED------there,  CERTAINLY IS an entity which can be
> called   MUSLIM RAPE-------it is not called RAPE in Islamic jurisprudence.
> THE FORCIBLE   ""INTERACTION""   by the West Pakistani army with
> an estimated   1/4 million  East Bengal girls  (both hindu and muslim)  in
> 1971 was NOT CALLED RAPE-----by West Pakistani JUDGES  ----it was
> LEGALIZED by an EDICT OF TAKFIR-----ie the east Pakistanis were declared "non muslims"-------therefore the LEGAL OBJECT OF FORCED SEX by muslims.     Sheeeesh-----you know nothing about SHARIAH and
> the "beauty of islam"     (for the record-----of course you will not believe me---
> so find a nice cooperative   BANGLA DESHI MUSLIM----one who is candid
> enough to tell you what REALLY HAPPENED BACK THEN AND WHY.
> Another time I will tell you what I learned from my mother-in-law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes , just Muslims do this sort of thing.
Click to expand...


oh!!!     there are other religious philosophies today that endorse
rape?       I did not know------can you name it?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true-----that in Islamic ethos-----the rape of a non muslim woman is virtually LEGAL------but the notion that this unfortunate fact should be "RESPECTED"
> is very counterproductive
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again   TAINTED------there,  CERTAINLY IS an entity which can be
> called   MUSLIM RAPE-------it is not called RAPE in Islamic jurisprudence.
> THE FORCIBLE   ""INTERACTION""   by the West Pakistani army with
> an estimated   1/4 million  East Bengal girls  (both hindu and muslim)  in
> 1971 was NOT CALLED RAPE-----by West Pakistani JUDGES  ----it was
> LEGALIZED by an EDICT OF TAKFIR-----ie the east Pakistanis were declared "non muslims"-------therefore the LEGAL OBJECT OF FORCED SEX by muslims.     Sheeeesh-----you know nothing about SHARIAH and
> the "beauty of islam"     (for the record-----of course you will not believe me---
> so find a nice cooperative   BANGLA DESHI MUSLIM----one who is candid
> enough to tell you what REALLY HAPPENED BACK THEN AND WHY.
> Another time I will tell you what I learned from my mother-in-law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes , just Muslims do this sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh!!!     there are other religious philosophies today that endorse
> rape?       I did not know------can you name it?
Click to expand...

Perhaps the chubby little poof thinks Jesus ordered his disciples to rape women in front of their husbands just like big Mo did with his warriors?

Oh, and right before killing the husbands and then using the women as sex slaves.

His Muslim friends were just performing as instructed.


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true-----that in Islamic ethos-----the rape of a non muslim woman is virtually LEGAL------but the notion that this unfortunate fact should be "RESPECTED"
> is very counterproductive
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again   TAINTED------there,  CERTAINLY IS an entity which can be
> called   MUSLIM RAPE-------it is not called RAPE in Islamic jurisprudence.
> THE FORCIBLE   ""INTERACTION""   by the West Pakistani army with
> an estimated   1/4 million  East Bengal girls  (both hindu and muslim)  in
> 1971 was NOT CALLED RAPE-----by West Pakistani JUDGES  ----it was
> LEGALIZED by an EDICT OF TAKFIR-----ie the east Pakistanis were declared "non muslims"-------therefore the LEGAL OBJECT OF FORCED SEX by muslims.     Sheeeesh-----you know nothing about SHARIAH and
> the "beauty of islam"     (for the record-----of course you will not believe me---
> so find a nice cooperative   BANGLA DESHI MUSLIM----one who is candid
> enough to tell you what REALLY HAPPENED BACK THEN AND WHY.
> Another time I will tell you what I learned from my mother-in-law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes , just Muslims do this sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh!!!     there are other religious philosophies today that endorse
> rape?       I did not know------can you name it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps the chubby little poof thinks Jesus ordered his disciples to rape women in front of their husbands just like big Mo did with his warriors?
> 
> Oh, and right before killing the husbands and then using the women as sex slaves.
> 
> His Muslim friends were just performing as instructed.
Click to expand...


It's the famous   EMULATION  THING.    I know of no other religion that
does the  EMULATION THING.      Any thing that the clown of mecca did---
and HOW he did it-------is HOLY and even DEFINES LAW.   King Henry
VIII    founded Anglicanism.     Imagine if he became the  "PROPHET" 
of that religion and everyone had to EMULATE him


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy
> You are one thick fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
Click to expand...




Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

so, I'm a sick fucker because I oppose the rape of children and sympathize with their plight 

I'm from the underclass because I wish to see western civilization continue along with all the art, science, literature and philosophy it has brought the world. 

You do realize 1984 was a cautionary tale rather than an operating manual, don't you?  

Oh, who am I kidding. Of course you don't!


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true-----that in Islamic ethos-----the rape of a non muslim woman is virtually LEGAL------but the notion that this unfortunate fact should be "RESPECTED"
> is very counterproductive
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again   TAINTED------there,  CERTAINLY IS an entity which can be
> called   MUSLIM RAPE-------it is not called RAPE in Islamic jurisprudence.
> THE FORCIBLE   ""INTERACTION""   by the West Pakistani army with
> an estimated   1/4 million  East Bengal girls  (both hindu and muslim)  in
> 1971 was NOT CALLED RAPE-----by West Pakistani JUDGES  ----it was
> LEGALIZED by an EDICT OF TAKFIR-----ie the east Pakistanis were declared "non muslims"-------therefore the LEGAL OBJECT OF FORCED SEX by muslims.     Sheeeesh-----you know nothing about SHARIAH and
> the "beauty of islam"     (for the record-----of course you will not believe me---
> so find a nice cooperative   BANGLA DESHI MUSLIM----one who is candid
> enough to tell you what REALLY HAPPENED BACK THEN AND WHY.
> Another time I will tell you what I learned from my mother-in-law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes , just Muslims do this sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh!!!     there are other religious philosophies today that endorse
> rape?       I did not know------can you name it?
Click to expand...


God, the Bible, and Rape | HuffPost


----------



## Coyote

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dogmaphobe said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
Click to expand...


With Ahmed (Tommy) and Coyote cheering them on.

Disgusting.


----------



## Coyote

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt it disrupt your fantasy that these people are being arrested and jailed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After how many years of operating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that not suggest that these things are taken seriously ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you refuse to discuss, and actually jail reporters that are discussing, the POLICIES that lead to such atrocities,
> 
> NO, that does not suggest that these things are taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you never coment on rapists that are not Muslim ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they don't have a movement dedicated to defending them, as Muslim rapists do.
> 
> 
> IN case you missed it, your "liberalism" is the movement dedicated to defending them.
> 
> 
> As you are doing now.
Click to expand...

There are plenty of reporters discussing those policies in the media unjailed and unimpeded.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
Click to expand...



Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Ahmed (Tommy) and Coyote cheering them on.
> 
> Disgusting.
Click to expand...



and Coyote keeps indicating to you that she actually finds such rapes funny.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
Click to expand...

Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.

The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
Click to expand...



Have Buddhists around the world rallied around to the rapists to support and protect them the way the British Caliphate and you have done?

It isn't just that the Muzzie Beasts are raping children, it's that those like you who want the world to burn have circled the wagons to protect them. The Imams ruling Britain are now throwing people in prison for daring to report on their crimes.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
Click to expand...


Nope.

I have never defended the rape of the Rohinga nor indicated it was funny like you do with the British children.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
Click to expand...

What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........

Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........

Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

eagle1462010 said:


> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.



Or better yet, acted like Coyote by defending the rapes and mocking those who oppose them.


----------



## eagle1462010

Dogmaphobe said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, acted like Coyote by defending the rapes and mocking those who oppose them.
Click to expand...

Some of the rapes were against 11 year olds in this case..........but Coyote was more concerned that they get a fair trial...............

but ......but........he was out in the street reporting and NO ONE WAS THERE..............How did that affect anything........it didn't.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I have never defended the rape of the Rohinga nor indicated it was funny like you do with the British children.
Click to expand...

According to YOU not emphatically denouncing it equals support.  By your own criteria you must support it.


----------



## eagle1462010

From my readings this has been a serious problem since 2000...............and also quite a bit by Pakistani's.........There are other scum bags as well.......

But lets lock a guy up videoing some steps and a wall and some doors denouncing the rapes............Yeah .......that really makes sense................


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tommy Tainant said:


> Rebel media havent published those details.



Rebel media? Are those the infidels who are hunted by the Caliphate for insulting Allah by exposing the Muslim rape gangs?

Surely the demon Allah love those who rape children in his name. You will punish with harshness any who interfere with the precepts of Islam.

What is that famous British pledge?

Oh yes, Allahu Akbar.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
Click to expand...



Of course you are lying, Ahmed.

The rape of children is part of Islam. For a Muzzie Beast like you to deny child rape is part of your religion rings as hollow as a Mormon denying polygamy is part of that religion.

The Pervert Muhammad married Aisha when she was 6 years old. Yes, I know that your Hadiths say that he didn't rape her until she was 9.  Regardless. the sexual exploitation of children is part of your filthy religion. The actual god of your religion, Mohammad showed the path through his own child molestation.


It is Islamic rape - pure fact little Jihadi.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
Click to expand...


No responses from Dogma?  Sure.  

Rape
Rape Capital of the World
In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I have never defended the rape of the Rohinga nor indicated it was funny like you do with the British children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to YOU not emphatically denouncing it equals support.  By your own criteria you must support it.
Click to expand...

You lie as usual.

Your defending it while attacking all who oppose it is the sign of support.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
Click to expand...

In the Myanmar thread I posted about the other side of the equation........It wasn't a Rape thread.......they were killing each other and they attacked first...........there was blood on both sides.............It wasn't a Rape thread.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately there are a significant number of ignorant, hateful bigots and racists in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are supporting the jailing of reporters for reporting on a court trial that reflects on serious government policy.
> 
> 
> NOt surprising.
> 
> 
> Well, I thought you would have tried to hide it a little more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................
> 
> They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Berkeley is still standing, untouched, in case you had not noticed.
Click to expand...



That old Oak in the quad begs to differ.

Police: Fires, fights reported in protests


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
Click to expand...

I responded just now to 3 of those........I suggest you read what I posted on the In Congo thread...........it's a True Story..............and how dare you judge us when we would do the same to anyone raping little girls...............


----------



## Marion Morrison

Correll said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are supporting the jailing of reporters for reporting on a court trial that reflects on serious government policy.
> 
> 
> NOt surprising.
> 
> 
> Well, I thought you would have tried to hide it a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how these stains are all for suppression of the press unless it happens here? They support filthy muslims even though they are brutal to gays? It appears to me all these swine want is to hurt this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurting America does seem to be the one constant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One only needs to look at Berkley when a conservative dares speak there............They want to burn the dang place down.......................Protesting is one thing..................going POSTAL to stop him from talking is another................
> 
> They are a DISGRACE...............and were led their by their ideological idiotic parents..............A State that claims to be the champions of the poor...............and make people making 50 k a year there HOMELESS............Driving up the cost of everything...............but hey JOSE....and Jose..........and Jose.............are replacing them.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Berkeley is still standing, untouched, in case you had not noticed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of mob violence as a method of shutting down Free Speech of your enemies, is noted and held against you, commie.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197597
Click to expand...


Coyote's not a commie, just wrong in this instance..


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded just now to 3 of those........I suggest you read what I posted on the In Congo thread...........it's a True Story..............and how dare you judge us when we would do the same to anyone raping little girls...............
Click to expand...


How dare you judge me by saying I support the rape of little girls, *as you (the plural you) have been doing in this thread.*


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote's not a commie, just wrong in this instance..




Has there ever been an instance involving Islam when Coyote is right? All I ever see is automatic defense of anything and everything Muslims do.

I have never seen such manic zealotry in my life.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded just now to 3 of those........I suggest you read what I posted on the In Congo thread...........it's a True Story..............and how dare you judge us when we would do the same to anyone raping little girls...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dare you judge me by saying I support the rape of little girls, *as you (the plural you) have been doing in this thread.*
Click to expand...

Well, you could always try objecting to it instead of defending it through the attack of any who do not share in your support.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded just now to 3 of those........I suggest you read what I posted on the In Congo thread...........it's a True Story..............and how dare you judge us when we would do the same to anyone raping little girls...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dare you judge me by saying I support the rape of little girls, *as you (the plural you) have been doing in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you could always try objecting to it instead of defending it through the attack of any who do not share in your support.
Click to expand...


Oh I have.  Multiple times.

Your defense through silence of the rapes of people by non-Muslims is duly noted.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
Click to expand...


So, you list one thread before I even got here and others in sub forums I do not frequent.  


and you think that is somehow equivalent to your launching into attack mode against those who object to Muslims raping children, do you?

You are WAY beyond crazy, you are.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded just now to 3 of those........I suggest you read what I posted on the In Congo thread...........it's a True Story..............and how dare you judge us when we would do the same to anyone raping little girls...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dare you judge me by saying I support the rape of little girls, *as you (the plural you) have been doing in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you could always try objecting to it instead of defending it through the attack of any who do not share in your support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have.  Multiple times.
> 
> Your defense through silence of the rapes of people by non-Muslims is duly noted.
Click to expand...


Your only "multiple times" is your indication that Muslims raping children is funny to you.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you list one thread before I even got here and others in sub forums I do not frequent.
> 
> 
> and you think that is somehow equivalent to your launching into attack mode against those who object to Muslims raping children, do you?
> 
> You are WAY beyond crazy, you are.
Click to expand...


Can't find any non-Muslim threads where you put forth an opinion on rape.  Maybe you can find them.  Otherwise the only logical conclusion concerning YOU is...your concern is somewhat limited.  Maybe you should just quit calling others rape supporters and we can close down this particular argument?


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> I responded just now to 3 of those........I suggest you read what I posted on the In Congo thread...........it's a True Story..............and how dare you judge us when we would do the same to anyone raping little girls...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How dare you judge me by saying I support the rape of little girls, *as you (the plural you) have been doing in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you could always try objecting to it instead of defending it through the attack of any who do not share in your support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have.  Multiple times.
> 
> Your defense through silence of the rapes of people by non-Muslims is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your only "multiple times" is your indication that Muslims raping children is funny to you.
Click to expand...


You conflate finding the poster funny with finding the content funny.  That's ok.  You and I both know it's a deliberate ploy on your part, not honest confusion.

I will funny anyone who I think is worthy of it


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you list one thread before I even got here and others in sub forums I do not frequent.
> 
> 
> and you think that is somehow equivalent to your launching into attack mode against those who object to Muslims raping children, do you?
> 
> You are WAY beyond crazy, you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't find any non-Muslim threads where you put forth an opinion on rape.  Maybe you can find them.  Otherwise the only logical conclusion concerning YOU is...your concern is somewhat limited.  Maybe you should just quit calling others rape supporters and we can close down this particular argument?
Click to expand...


You cannot find any rape treads where I acted even remotely close to how you act on a regular basis, true.

there is not one example of me demanding people attack another religion. There is not a single example of me indicating people are bigoted for opposing rape. There is not so much as a single example of me ridiculing posters by indicating their opposition to rape is funny. 

I do not support the rape of children like you do, so I do not employ these agitprop ruses in order to indicate such.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I responded just now to 3 of those........I suggest you read what I posted on the In Congo thread...........it's a True Story..............and how dare you judge us when we would do the same to anyone raping little girls...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you judge me by saying I support the rape of little girls, *as you (the plural you) have been doing in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you could always try objecting to it instead of defending it through the attack of any who do not share in your support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have.  Multiple times.
> 
> Your defense through silence of the rapes of people by non-Muslims is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your only "multiple times" is your indication that Muslims raping children is funny to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conflate finding the poster funny with finding the content funny.  That's ok.  You and I both know it's a deliberate ploy on your part, not honest confusion.
> 
> I will funny anyone who I think is worthy of it
Click to expand...

You ridicule me continuously for opposing the rape of children by indicating it is funny to oppose such rape.

 You also lie to others by indicating you only do this "occasionally" when it is actually quite routine for you.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you list one thread before I even got here and others in sub forums I do not frequent.
> 
> 
> and you think that is somehow equivalent to your launching into attack mode against those who object to Muslims raping children, do you?
> 
> You are WAY beyond crazy, you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't find any non-Muslim threads where you put forth an opinion on rape.  Maybe you can find them.  Otherwise the only logical conclusion concerning YOU is...your concern is somewhat limited.  Maybe you should just quit calling others rape supporters and we can close down this particular argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot find any rape treads where I acted even remotely close to how you act on a regular basis, true.
> 
> there is not one example of me demanding people attack another religion. There is not a single example of me indicating people are bigoted for opposing rape. There is not so much as a single example of me ridiculing posters by indicating their opposition to rape is funny.
> 
> I do not support the rape of children like you do, so I do not employ these agitprop ruses in order to indicate such.
Click to expand...



Well I've used up my quota of funnies on you for the day, such a pity.  I do not support the rape of children.  Neither does TT.  Neither do a host of other members who have the AUDACITY to disagree with you on the topic of Muslims.  But this is a free country, and we are entitled to our opinions, however peculiar, and we are allowed to express them.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you list one thread before I even got here and others in sub forums I do not frequent.
> 
> 
> and you think that is somehow equivalent to your launching into attack mode against those who object to Muslims raping children, do you?
> 
> You are WAY beyond crazy, you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't find any non-Muslim threads where you put forth an opinion on rape.  Maybe you can find them.  Otherwise the only logical conclusion concerning YOU is...your concern is somewhat limited.  Maybe you should just quit calling others rape supporters and we can close down this particular argument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot find any rape treads where I acted even remotely close to how you act on a regular basis, true.
> 
> there is not one example of me demanding people attack another religion. There is not a single example of me indicating people are bigoted for opposing rape. There is not so much as a single example of me ridiculing posters by indicating their opposition to rape is funny.
> 
> I do not support the rape of children like you do, so I do not employ these agitprop ruses in order to indicate such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've used up my quota of funnies on you for the day, such a pity.  I do not support the rape of children.  Neither does TT.  Neither do a host of other members who have the AUDACITY to disagree with you on the topic of Muslims.  But this is a free country, and we are entitled to our opinions, however peculiar, and we are allowed to express them.
Click to expand...

Yes, you are allowed to support the rape of children in this country and in this forum you run. .

The real issue is whether or not people have the right to oppose it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dogmaphobe said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote's not a commie, just wrong in this instance..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been an instance involving Islam when Coyote is right? All I ever see is automatic defense of anything and everything Muslims do.
> 
> I have never seen such manic zealotry in my life.
Click to expand...


She's a liberal. A real liberal. I suppose with some personal ties to someone Islamic would be my guess.

Always try to put yourself in the other person's shoes.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Marion Morrison said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote's not a commie, just wrong in this instance..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been an instance involving Islam when Coyote is right? All I ever see is automatic defense of anything and everything Muslims do.
> 
> I have never seen such manic zealotry in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a liberal. A real liberal. I suppose with some personal ties to someone Islamic would be my guess.
> 
> Always try to put yourself in the other person's shoes.
Click to expand...




 I do not doubt you in thinking she has ties to Islamists.  

 As to her shoes, I cannot really imagine putting myself in the position of defending the rape of children just because I was close to an Islamist. 

 I have had countless Jewish friends, but I do not support the actions of the JDL nor of the militant settlers.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dogmaphobe said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote's not a commie, just wrong in this instance..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been an instance involving Islam when Coyote is right? All I ever see is automatic defense of anything and everything Muslims do.
> 
> I have never seen such manic zealotry in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a liberal. A real liberal. I suppose with some personal ties to someone Islamic would be my guess.
> 
> Always try to put yourself in the other person's shoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not doubt you in thinking she has ties to Islamists.
> 
> As to her shoes, I cannot really imagine putting myself in the position of defending the rape of children just because I was close to an Islamist.
> 
> I have had countless Jewish friends, but I do not support the actions of the JDL nor of the militant settlers.
Click to expand...


That's a bit over the top for my tastes. You gotta link to that?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Marion Morrison said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote's not a commie, just wrong in this instance..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been an instance involving Islam when Coyote is right? All I ever see is automatic defense of anything and everything Muslims do.
> 
> I have never seen such manic zealotry in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a liberal. A real liberal. I suppose with some personal ties to someone Islamic would be my guess.
> 
> Always try to put yourself in the other person's shoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not doubt you in thinking she has ties to Islamists.
> 
> As to her shoes, I cannot really imagine putting myself in the position of defending the rape of children just because I was close to an Islamist.
> 
> I have had countless Jewish friends, but I do not support the actions of the JDL nor of the militant settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit over the top for my tastes. You gotta link to that?
Click to expand...

You need a link to all the times the subject was Muslims raping children and she tried to turn the thread into an exercise in Christian bashing, instead? You need a link to all the times she has funnied people for opposing such rape or venting her spleen against people for opposing the rape instead of the rapists?

I realize you are white knighting here, but have you paid NO attention?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dogmaphobe said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote's not a commie, just wrong in this instance..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been an instance involving Islam when Coyote is right? All I ever see is automatic defense of anything and everything Muslims do.
> 
> I have never seen such manic zealotry in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a liberal. A real liberal. I suppose with some personal ties to someone Islamic would be my guess.
> 
> Always try to put yourself in the other person's shoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not doubt you in thinking she has ties to Islamists.
> 
> As to her shoes, I cannot really imagine putting myself in the position of defending the rape of children just because I was close to an Islamist.
> 
> I have had countless Jewish friends, but I do not support the actions of the JDL nor of the militant settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit over the top for my tastes. You gotta link to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a link to all the times the subject was Muslims raping children and she tried to turn the thread into an exercise in Christian bashing, instead? You need a link to all the times she has funnied people for opposing such rape or venting her spleen against people for opposing the rape instead of the rapists?
> 
> I realize you are white knighting here, but have you paid NO attention?
Click to expand...



Did I step in some dog poo here? Something stinks. I'm gonna rinse my shoe off with the hose.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

eagle1462010 said:


> But lets lock a guy up videoing some steps and a wall and some doors denouncing the rapes............Yeah .......that really makes sense................




The utter lack of moral reasoning is amazing, isn't it?

Those with healthy psyches and a genuine sense of humanity are appalled by the rape of children. What does it say about all these posters and British officials whose only outrage is directed against those who do not support the rapes?

Honestly, if you had told me 30 years ago that our culture had devolved to this point, I would have thought you mad.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is true-----that in Islamic ethos-----the rape of a non muslim woman is virtually LEGAL------but the notion that this unfortunate fact should be "RESPECTED"
> is very counterproductive
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> 
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> try again   TAINTED------there,  CERTAINLY IS an entity which can be
> called   MUSLIM RAPE-------it is not called RAPE in Islamic jurisprudence.
> THE FORCIBLE   ""INTERACTION""   by the West Pakistani army with
> an estimated   1/4 million  East Bengal girls  (both hindu and muslim)  in
> 1971 was NOT CALLED RAPE-----by West Pakistani JUDGES  ----it was
> LEGALIZED by an EDICT OF TAKFIR-----ie the east Pakistanis were declared "non muslims"-------therefore the LEGAL OBJECT OF FORCED SEX by muslims.     Sheeeesh-----you know nothing about SHARIAH and
> the "beauty of islam"     (for the record-----of course you will not believe me---
> so find a nice cooperative   BANGLA DESHI MUSLIM----one who is candid
> enough to tell you what REALLY HAPPENED BACK THEN AND WHY.
> Another time I will tell you what I learned from my mother-in-law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes , just Muslims do this sort of thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh!!!     there are other religious philosophies today that endorse
> rape?       I did not know------can you name it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God, the Bible, and Rape | HuffPost
Click to expand...


re-read the piece of shit islamo Nazi propaganda you cited,   coyote dear


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Ahmed (Tommy) and Coyote cheering them on.
> 
> Disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and Coyote keeps indicating to you that she actually finds such rapes funny.
Click to expand...


she finds endorsement in  "da bible"   based on the letters of her hero---
Josef Goebbels


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But lets lock a guy up videoing some steps and a wall and some doors denouncing the rapes............Yeah .......that really makes sense................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The utter lack of moral reasoning is amazing, isn't it?
> 
> Those with healthy psyches and a genuine sense of humanity are appalled by the rape of children. What does it say about all these posters and British officials whose only outrage is directed against those who do not support the rapes?
> 
> Honestly, if you had told me 30 years ago that our culture had devolved to this point, I would have thought you mad.
Click to expand...

Its hard to discuss anything with someone like yourself who is drunk on hate.
You try to claim the moral high ground and squeal like a bitch when Coyote flags up your hypocrisy.
In the UK decent people are pleased that these criminals are being locked up.
White trash like Yaxley Lennon seek to give them an exit route by compromising their trials.

What a fiasco that would be and yet you cheer it on with your fellow rape enablers.

I am going out for a nice walk in the country now. Some thing that Yaxley Lennon can only dream about.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But lets lock a guy up videoing some steps and a wall and some doors denouncing the rapes............Yeah .......that really makes sense................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The utter lack of moral reasoning is amazing, isn't it?
> 
> Those with healthy psyches and a genuine sense of humanity are appalled by the rape of children. What does it say about all these posters and British officials whose only outrage is directed against those who do not support the rapes?
> 
> Honestly, if you had told me 30 years ago that our culture had devolved to this point, I would have thought you mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its hard to discuss anything with someone like yourself who is drunk on hate.
> You try to claim the moral high ground and squeal like a bitch when Coyote flags up your hypocrisy.
> In the UK decent people are pleased that these criminals are being locked up.
> White trash like Yaxley Lennon seek to give them an exit route by compromising their trials.
> 
> What a fiasco that would be and yet you cheer it on with your fellow rape enablers.
> 
> I am going out for a nice walk in the country now. Some thing that Yaxley Lennon can only dream about.
Click to expand...


tainted is getting into the REALLY INTRICATE CONSPIRACY THEORIES THAT constitute the hallmarks of manic delusions---
very developed -------but as a psychiatry professor I once knew described
them-----"EXTREMELY FRUITY"     For those missing his BS---he is accusing tommy of actually SUPPORTING RAPE-----by knowingly and
purposely compromising the trials of emulators of the meccan rapist dogs--so they they "get off"----to rape again for the glory of allah.    Tainted proposes that the MOTIVE is ------PERPETUATE the "rape for allah"  trend so that the
"white trash"  rise up in violent anger------clever,   HUH???-----delusions are
REMARKABLY intricate


----------



## irosie91

Marion Morrison said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote's not a commie, just wrong in this instance..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been an instance involving Islam when Coyote is right? All I ever see is automatic defense of anything and everything Muslims do.
> 
> I have never seen such manic zealotry in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a liberal. A real liberal. I suppose with some personal ties to someone Islamic would be my guess.
> 
> Always try to put yourself in the other person's shoes.
Click to expand...


my impression is more like a   1960s  LIBERAL------liberal by spinal cord reflex.-------spinal reflexes can be preserved even in the brain death.  
I will explain----by the Harvard criteria of brain death------the presence of
a GAG reflex rules out brain death-----because the gag reflex depends on
a  CRANIAL NERVES.    However a "knee jerk"  reflex which is based only
on spinal nerves can be preserved in brain death.     Support of the Islamic POV can be preserved in brain death as a spinal reflex


----------



## sparky

MikeK said:


> And specifically how do you equate him with the Nazis?



Tommy Robinson's supporters perform Nazi salutes as nine arrested at violent protest

~S~


----------



## Tommy Tainant

sparky said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> And specifically how do you equate him with the Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Robinson's supporters perform Nazi salutes as nine arrested at violent protest
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Stephen Yaxley Lennon has been a member of every british neo nazi organisation in his time.


----------



## Death Angel

Tommy Tainant said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> And specifically how do you equate him with the Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Robinson's supporters perform Nazi salutes as nine arrested at violent protest
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stephen Yaxley Lennon has been a member of every british neo nazi organisation in his time.
Click to expand...

You lie. He even quit his own organization after it became infiltrated by national SOCIALISTS.


----------



## sparky

yeah.....they didn't have the whole goosestep thing down....


----------



## bodecea

Marion Morrison said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has there ever been an instance involving Islam when Coyote is right? All I ever see is automatic defense of anything and everything Muslims do.
> 
> I have never seen such manic zealotry in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a liberal. A real liberal. I suppose with some personal ties to someone Islamic would be my guess.
> 
> Always try to put yourself in the other person's shoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not doubt you in thinking she has ties to Islamists.
> 
> As to her shoes, I cannot really imagine putting myself in the position of defending the rape of children just because I was close to an Islamist.
> 
> I have had countless Jewish friends, but I do not support the actions of the JDL nor of the militant settlers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit over the top for my tastes. You gotta link to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a link to all the times the subject was Muslims raping children and she tried to turn the thread into an exercise in Christian bashing, instead? You need a link to all the times she has funnied people for opposing such rape or venting her spleen against people for opposing the rape instead of the rapists?
> 
> I realize you are white knighting here, but have you paid NO attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did I step in some dog poo here? Something stinks. I'm gonna rinse my shoe off with the hose.
Click to expand...

It's always funny when a trumpanzee is ignorant enough to think that smells come from their computer conversations.


----------



## irosie91

sparky said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> And specifically how do you equate him with the Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Robinson's supporters perform Nazi salutes as nine arrested at violent protest
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


not impressed----the OP heading is faulty in that  'tommy'  is no longer a member of the EDL----Of course of ALL the people who attended the demonstration---some are jerks ----SO?


----------



## Death Angel

irosie91 said:


> not impressed----the OP heading is faulty in that 'tommy' is no longer a member of the EDL----Of course of ALL the people who attended the demonstration---some are jerks ----SO?


I think a lot of this is just a gut geaction to piss off their Marxist governments abuse of basic human rights


----------



## irosie91

Death Angel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not impressed----the OP heading is faulty in that 'tommy' is no longer a member of the EDL----Of course of ALL the people who attended the demonstration---some are jerks ----SO?
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of this is just a gut geaction to piss off their Marxist governmentsg abuse of basic human rights
Click to expand...


a very foolish approach------it's like the OPPOSITIONAL behavior of a three year old


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> And specifically how do you equate him with the Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Robinson's supporters perform Nazi salutes as nine arrested at violent protest
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stephen Yaxley Lennon has been a member of every british neo nazi organisation in his time.
Click to expand...


so?    he had a tumultuous youth-----cockney boy.    I would not even hold
a REVERSION to islam in youth------against a middle aged NORMAL.   
If a person tells me----"I snorted one line of crack-----(or whatevah)   when I was  17....."     I don't write it into the medical history


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> And specifically how do you equate him with the Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Robinson's supporters perform Nazi salutes as nine arrested at violent protest
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stephen Yaxley Lennon has been a member of every british neo nazi organisation in his time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie. He even quit his own organization after it became infiltrated by national SOCIALISTS.
Click to expand...

You guys are pathetic trying to rebrand far right ideological trash as left based on semantics.  Is the Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea democratic?


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> You guys are pathetic trying to rebrand far right ideological trash as left based on semantics. Is the Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea democratic?


You don't understand right and left.

And, a "democracy" CAN vote away the rights of the minority. That's happening in England today


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt it disrupt your fantasy that these people are being arrested and jailed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After how many years of operating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that not suggest that these things are taken seriously ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you refuse to discuss, and actually jail reporters that are discussing, the POLICIES that lead to such atrocities,
> 
> NO, that does not suggest that these things are taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you never coment on rapists that are not Muslim ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they don't have a movement dedicated to defending them, as Muslim rapists do.
> 
> 
> IN case you missed it, your "liberalism" is the movement dedicated to defending them.
> 
> 
> As you are doing now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the police are catching and locking these people away.The likes of Yaxley Lennon are trying to disrupt their work by trying to create a mis trial.
> And its clear that you support his actions. Birds of a feather shit together.
Click to expand...



Arresting them and locking them away does not solve the problem. It is less than a band aid.


YOu know it. Which is WHY you are fine with it.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite intentional.
> 
> Those who support the rape of British children engage in this defense hoping that if they can create enough of an obstacle to opposing it, then the rapists will have an uninterrupted supply of "easy meat".
> 
> This is why the rapes have been abetted for so long. Those who would otherwise oppose the rape of children were cowed into silence by all the British Coyotes.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt it disrupt your fantasy that these people are being arrested and jailed ?
> Does that not suggest that these things are taken seriously ?
> Why do you never coment on rapists that are not Muslim ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you are Still steadfast in your mission to deliver easy meat to the Islamic rape gangs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?????
Click to expand...



A link like you asked for, one showing that you are steadfast in your mission to deliver easy meat to the Islamic rape gangs.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know of any reporters  locked up for reporting on government policy. Neither do you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word games doesn't change the fact that your government and you are holding a political prisoner, for the crime of reporting on the results of government policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that the government initially banned discussing the fact that the reporter was arrested.
> 
> 
> That was just the icing on the cake.
> 
> 
> That you support this renders all your pretense of being "liberal" to be a sad pathetic delusional farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
Click to expand...



1. Support of Third World immigration from hostile and regressive cultures.

2. Supporting a culture of political correctness to the point of absurdity, creating a witch hunt where any discussion of the issue is marginalized as racism.

3. Continue to support that Political Correctness witch hunt to the point that law enforcement and social workers don't take action to stop know rape rings, to the point that discussing the issues gets a social workers sent to sensitivity training, that cops are afraid to arrest rapists from fear of being called racists, that cops find drunk children with grown men, and they arrest the child and let the adults go, to the point that when a father tries to rescue his child from her rapists, that he gets arrested while the rapists are protected. ECT.


4. Support the marginalization on anyone that ties to discuss this to the point of arresting and jailing reporters who report on it.

5. Support even a government ban on reporting on the arrest of a reporter who reported on the results of the policies.


ALL the policies that have led to the creation of the rape rings are still in place and it is still absolutely taboo to even question them. 


Thanks to people like Tommy.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested for breaching his bail conditions and pleaded guilty in court. You can huff and puff as much as you want but it doesnt change that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
Click to expand...



Your pretense that there is no difference here is vile beyond words.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But lets lock a guy up videoing some steps and a wall and some doors denouncing the rapes............Yeah .......that really makes sense................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The utter lack of moral reasoning is amazing, isn't it?
> 
> Those with healthy psyches and a genuine sense of humanity are appalled by the rape of children. What does it say about all these posters and British officials whose only outrage is directed against those who do not support the rapes?
> 
> Honestly, if you had told me 30 years ago that our culture had devolved to this point, I would have thought you mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its hard to discuss anything with someone like yourself who is drunk on hate.
> You try to claim the moral high ground and squeal like a bitch when Coyote flags up your hypocrisy.
> In the UK decent people are pleased that these criminals are being locked up.
> White trash like Yaxley Lennon seek to give them an exit route by compromising their trials.
> 
> What a fiasco that would be and yet you cheer it on with your fellow rape enablers.
> 
> I am going out for a nice walk in the country now. Some thing that Yaxley Lennon can only dream about.
Click to expand...



Yes, I hate those who rape children.  You, on the other hand, work feverishly to help ensure the rapists will continue to operate without impediment.

Thank you for pointing out the differences between us.


----------



## Correll

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
Click to expand...



Tommy, and his ilk, do a lot more than just not denounce it.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Death Angel said:


> To free political prisoner Tommy Robinson. These are the people I would love to see in America.
> 
> London: Massive Crowds Gather to Hear Geert Wilders Demand Tommy Robinson's Release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “My friends, 75 years ago, your fathers and grandfathers liberated my country from tyranny,” he continued.
> 
> “My country, the Netherlands, is a free country today, because the British brave boys and men, people like you, liberated us.
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
> 
> “And that is totally unacceptable, and that is why we say: Set him free!” Wilders shouted.
Click to expand...


Political prisoner? My ass. He's a football hooligan, a fraudster and tried to enter the US on a false passport. He got arrested for contempt of court, it's a crime in the US and the UK, then he didn't even get sent to prison, but on a suspended sentence, and then got arrested again and sent back to prison, where the mother fucker belongs. 

Tommy Robinson isn't even his name. He's too chicken shit to even use his own name. He uses someone else's.


----------



## ptbw forever

Uncensored2008 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> To free political prisoner Tommy Robinson. These are the people I would love to see in America.
> 
> London: Massive Crowds Gather to Hear Geert Wilders Demand Tommy Robinson's Release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “My friends, 75 years ago, your fathers and grandfathers liberated my country from tyranny,” he continued.
> 
> “My country, the Netherlands, is a free country today, because the British brave boys and men, people like you, liberated us.
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
> 
> “And that is totally unacceptable, and that is why we say: Set him free!” Wilders shouted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi regime in England is obscene. To jail a man with no actual trial in an effort to silence him is the most deplorable crime a totalitarian tyranny can commit.
Click to expand...

And idiots think it so terrible for Trump to tell these pieces of shit to fuck themselves while meeting with Kim.

England is barely better than North Korea now.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

frigidweirdo said:


> Political prisoner? My ass. He's a football hooligan, a fraudster and tried to enter the US on a false passport. He got arrested for contempt of court, it's a crime in the US and the UK, then he didn't even get sent to prison, but on a suspended sentence, and then got arrested again and sent back to prison, where the mother fucker belongs.
> 
> Tommy Robinson isn't even his name. He's too chicken shit to even use his own name. He uses someone else's.




To put this in proper perspective, folks should know that you are on record as referring to the gang rape of 11 year olds as nothing more than Muslim men getting some. 

Like Coyote and Tommy, you express no outrage at all towards the massively widespread and systematic nature of the rapes that target the children of a different ethnicity, but vent your little spleens with nothing but bile and hatred towards those who oppose the rapes.


----------



## Correll

frigidweirdo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> To free political prisoner Tommy Robinson. These are the people I would love to see in America.
> 
> London: Massive Crowds Gather to Hear Geert Wilders Demand Tommy Robinson's Release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “My friends, 75 years ago, your fathers and grandfathers liberated my country from tyranny,” he continued.
> 
> “My country, the Netherlands, is a free country today, because the British brave boys and men, people like you, liberated us.
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
> 
> “And that is totally unacceptable, and that is why we say: Set him free!” Wilders shouted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Political prisoner? My ass. He's a football hooligan, a fraudster and tried to enter the US on a false passport. He got arrested for contempt of court, it's a crime in the US and the UK, then he didn't even get sent to prison, but on a suspended sentence, and then got arrested again and sent back to prison, where the mother fucker belongs.
> 
> Tommy Robinson isn't even his name. He's too chicken shit to even use his own name. He uses someone else's.
Click to expand...




He was arrested because the government doesn't want the results of it's policies shown to the people.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who breach their bail conditions end up in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
Click to expand...


based on stories Rohinga people who travel to Bangla Desh  (where they
are not wanted)  CLAIM once they get there.   No Reliable sources seem to
have witnessed these putative events.    For the record----REAL RAPE FESTS  result in pregnancies-----anyone got an estimate of the number of
rohinga ladies carrying little Buddhists?.    What is known is that Rohinga people seem to have been conducting themselves something like the
muslim minority in the Philippines has for decades.    I get my information from lots of people in "integrated"  cities like  MUMBAI----where there are
hindus, Zoroastrians,  Christians, Jews and----muslims.     I am truly lucky---
I have interacted with samples of each of the first four-------all cite 'guess
who'    as big time thugs.     As to the Philippines---I get if from catholic
from that country.    Move on to SRI LANKA-----way back when it was Ceylon------even I knew about the strife between the TAMILS  (hindus)
and the Buddhists------but the young doc I knew way back then told me
about the various religions  back home-----Buddhist, hindu,  Christian and
BARBARIAN      I was utterly clueless and asked what religion is  "BARBARIAN"-----his answer was  "MUSLIM"     I did not believe it----because I had never heard of muslims in Ceylon-----I was wrong----almost
10% of the population


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Death Angel said:


> To free political prisoner Tommy Robinson. These are the people I would love to see in America.
> 
> London: Massive Crowds Gather to Hear Geert Wilders Demand Tommy Robinson's Release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “My friends, 75 years ago, your fathers and grandfathers liberated my country from tyranny,” he continued.
> 
> “My country, the Netherlands, is a free country today, because the British brave boys and men, people like you, liberated us.
> 
> “And do you know how we used to call these British soldiers? We called them Tommies!” he exclaimed.
> 
> “But today your government has put a Tommy in jail. Freedom is behind bars. Tommy is behind bars.
> 
> “And that is totally unacceptable, and that is why we say: Set him free!” Wilders shouted.
Click to expand...






^^^^ It is NOT the Freedom Party of Dutch, WTF Reuters, it is the Party For Freedom (PVV)

Party for Freedom - Wikipedia





Here is the full article link:

Dutch anti-Islam party to hold Prophet Mohammad cartoon competition

Also I add at ANY time between NOW and 2021 there could be another General Election, this because Prime Minister Mark Rutte's Coalition Government only have a majority of 2 seats and it is a confusing 4 political party Coalition that was so difficult for Mark Rutte to put together it was 225 days for an agreement to occur, the election was March 15 2017 the agreement occur on October 9 2017.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political prisoner? My ass. He's a football hooligan, a fraudster and tried to enter the US on a false passport. He got arrested for contempt of court, it's a crime in the US and the UK, then he didn't even get sent to prison, but on a suspended sentence, and then got arrested again and sent back to prison, where the mother fucker belongs.
> 
> Tommy Robinson isn't even his name. He's too chicken shit to even use his own name. He uses someone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put this in proper perspective, folks *should know that you are on record as referring to the gang rape of 11 year olds as nothing more than Muslim men getting some. *
> 
> Like Coyote and Tommy, you express no outrage at all towards the massively widespread and systematic nature of the rapes that target the children of a different ethnicity, but vent your little spleens with nothing but bile and hatred towards those who oppose the rapes.
Click to expand...

Link please or admit you are making shit up as usual.  I have heard that expressed here.

Oh. And save us the hypocritical outrage which is compmetely la king in non-muslim rape atrocities.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political prisoner? My ass. He's a football hooligan, a fraudster and tried to enter the US on a false passport. He got arrested for contempt of court, it's a crime in the US and the UK, then he didn't even get sent to prison, but on a suspended sentence, and then got arrested again and sent back to prison, where the mother fucker belongs.
> 
> Tommy Robinson isn't even his name. He's too chicken shit to even use his own name. He uses someone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put this in proper perspective, folks *should know that you are on record as referring to the gang rape of 11 year olds as nothing more than Muslim men getting some. *
> 
> Like Coyote and Tommy, you express no outrage at all towards the massively widespread and systematic nature of the rapes that target the children of a different ethnicity, but vent your little spleens with nothing but bile and hatred towards those who oppose the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link please or admit you are making shit up as usual.  I have heard that expressed here.
> 
> Oh. And save us the hypocritical outrage which is compmetely la king in non-muslim rape atrocities.
Click to expand...


reminds me of 1971---------and the  BIG YAWN   that greeted the LEGAL
rape of an estimated  1/4 million girls in  East Pakistan----LEGALIAZED BY 
THE ISLAMIC CLERGY OF WEST PAKISTAN------actually encouraged by
"religion" ------not a single prosecution.    Did I mention the ongoing legal
rape of south sudan?      how about the shit of Uganda?     ----Nigeria?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your defense of policies that lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at LEAST thousands of white girls is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> based on stories Rohinga people who travel to Bangla Desh  (where they
> are not wanted)  CLAIM once they get there.   No Reliable sources seem to
> have witnessed these putative events.    For the record----REAL RAPE FESTS  result in pregnancies-----anyone got an estimate of the number of
> rohinga ladies carrying little Buddhists?.    What is known is that Rohinga people seem to have been conducting themselves something like the
> muslim minority in the Philippines has for decades.    I get my information from lots of people in "integrated"  cities like  MUMBAI----where there are
> hindus, Zoroastrians,  Christians, Jews and----muslims.     I am truly lucky---
> I have interacted with samples of each of the first four-------all cite 'guess
> who'    as big time thugs.     As to the Philippines---I get if from catholic
> from that country.    Move on to SRI LANKA-----way back when it was Ceylon------even I knew about the strife between the TAMILS  (hindus)
> and the Buddhists------but the young doc I knew way back then told me
> about the various religions  back home-----Buddhist, hindu,  Christian and
> BARBARIAN      I was utterly clueless and asked what religion is  "BARBARIAN"-----his answer was  "MUSLIM"     I did not believe it----because I had never heard of muslims in Ceylon-----I was wrong----almost
> 10% of the population
Click to expand...

Classic.  Pretend it is all fake snd tens of thousands of eomen and children are lying and their onjuries are all faked and the aid organizations that examined (the same ones thst examined the Yazidi victims) are all part of some massive cover up.  

Thank you for clarifying what to do when a small number of people form a terrorist group, you attack the entire people, gang rape their women, brutalize, murder and rape their children...that's the Rosie way.  

So tell me Rosie, since this all fine in your book, should the Brits drive out the Irish and raoe their woman and children?  Should the Spanish do the same to the Basques?  Oh...and the MS13 gangs and their brutality.  Don't think it is time to start raping hispanic women and children.

Let me know when you get that warped little bit of tissue you call a brain in gear so you can start defending more rape.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political prisoner? My ass. He's a football hooligan, a fraudster and tried to enter the US on a false passport. He got arrested for contempt of court, it's a crime in the US and the UK, then he didn't even get sent to prison, but on a suspended sentence, and then got arrested again and sent back to prison, where the mother fucker belongs.
> 
> Tommy Robinson isn't even his name. He's too chicken shit to even use his own name. He uses someone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put this in proper perspective, folks *should know that you are on record as referring to the gang rape of 11 year olds as nothing more than Muslim men getting some. *
> 
> Like Coyote and Tommy, you express no outrage at all towards the massively widespread and systematic nature of the rapes that target the children of a different ethnicity, but vent your little spleens with nothing but bile and hatred towards those who oppose the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link please or admit you are making shit up as usual.  I have heard that expressed here.
> 
> Oh. And save us the hypocritical outrage which is compmetely la king in non-muslim rape atrocities.
Click to expand...



It's cute how you Muslims who work so feverishly to supply rapists with easy meat demand people link to one specific post, when it's your entire posting history on the subject that reveals your actual agenda.

 Everybody here can see it other than the regressives with an IQ less than 90.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Connect the dots.   Name the policies you are referring to and show how they lead to the rape and sexual slavery of at least thousands of white girls.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the constant name calling and general abuse you regressives hurl towards all who object to Islamic rape that enable it. If you had bothered to educate yourself on the subject, you would have already known that it was the fear of being called racist that contributed to the silence on this subject. People KNEW, but there were too many like you, Tommy and coyote who supported the child rape, and who so used verbal abuse to intimidate people into silence lest they object.
> 
> You morons all seem to derive some sort of sick pleasure from it. You congratulate each other for your "tolerance" while actively enabling the rapes through your pattern of rhetoric.  The more children who are raped, the more tolerant you all feel, as after all  - you are the only ones who matter here, right?  I mean, heaven forbid any of you ever show compassion for the children raped instead of the rapists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> based on stories Rohinga people who travel to Bangla Desh  (where they
> are not wanted)  CLAIM once they get there.   No Reliable sources seem to
> have witnessed these putative events.    For the record----REAL RAPE FESTS  result in pregnancies-----anyone got an estimate of the number of
> rohinga ladies carrying little Buddhists?.    What is known is that Rohinga people seem to have been conducting themselves something like the
> muslim minority in the Philippines has for decades.    I get my information from lots of people in "integrated"  cities like  MUMBAI----where there are
> hindus, Zoroastrians,  Christians, Jews and----muslims.     I am truly lucky---
> I have interacted with samples of each of the first four-------all cite 'guess
> who'    as big time thugs.     As to the Philippines---I get if from catholic
> from that country.    Move on to SRI LANKA-----way back when it was Ceylon------even I knew about the strife between the TAMILS  (hindus)
> and the Buddhists------but the young doc I knew way back then told me
> about the various religions  back home-----Buddhist, hindu,  Christian and
> BARBARIAN      I was utterly clueless and asked what religion is  "BARBARIAN"-----his answer was  "MUSLIM"     I did not believe it----because I had never heard of muslims in Ceylon-----I was wrong----almost
> 10% of the population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classic.  Pretend it is all fake snd tens of thousands of eomen and children are lying and their onjuries are all faked and the aid organizations that examined (the same ones thst examined the Yazidi victims) are all part of some massive cover up.
> 
> Thank you for clarifying what to do when a small number of people form a terrorist group, you attack the entire people, gang rape their women, brutalize, murder and rape their children...that's the Rosie way.
> 
> So tell me Rosie, since this all fine in your book, should the Brits drive out the Irish and raoe their woman and children?  Should the Spanish do the same to the Basques?  Oh...and the MS13 gangs and their brutality.  Don't think it is time to start raping hispanic women and children.
> 
> Let me know when you get that warped little bit of tissue you call a brain in gear so you can start defending more rape.
Click to expand...


you got a citation for your utterly unverified  BS ,   coyote?--------something
REAL------like the piles of dead children which is not left stock stuff over from
world war II ?        So far the only stuff I have seen is--------"well---some Ethnic Bangladeshis who were living in Myanmar   SAID SO when they
returned to  BanglaDesh  (east Pakistan aka east bengal)


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Death Angel said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not impressed----the OP heading is faulty in that 'tommy' is no longer a member of the EDL----Of course of ALL the people who attended the demonstration---some are jerks ----SO?
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of this is just a gut geaction to piss off their Marxist governments abuse of basic human rights
Click to expand...


So the UK has a Marxist government ?

Are you an adult ?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one thick fucker. You call it "islamic rape" and it is no such thing. There are muslims who rape as there are rapists in every community. But your twisted ideology only has a problem with muslims. Why arent you campaigning against catholics ?
> You claim that i support rape and yet cannot provide one single link to back that up.
> You are a lying piece of shit from a hate filled underclass. Go and fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> based on stories Rohinga people who travel to Bangla Desh  (where they
> are not wanted)  CLAIM once they get there.   No Reliable sources seem to
> have witnessed these putative events.    For the record----REAL RAPE FESTS  result in pregnancies-----anyone got an estimate of the number of
> rohinga ladies carrying little Buddhists?.    What is known is that Rohinga people seem to have been conducting themselves something like the
> muslim minority in the Philippines has for decades.    I get my information from lots of people in "integrated"  cities like  MUMBAI----where there are
> hindus, Zoroastrians,  Christians, Jews and----muslims.     I am truly lucky---
> I have interacted with samples of each of the first four-------all cite 'guess
> who'    as big time thugs.     As to the Philippines---I get if from catholic
> from that country.    Move on to SRI LANKA-----way back when it was Ceylon------even I knew about the strife between the TAMILS  (hindus)
> and the Buddhists------but the young doc I knew way back then told me
> about the various religions  back home-----Buddhist, hindu,  Christian and
> BARBARIAN      I was utterly clueless and asked what religion is  "BARBARIAN"-----his answer was  "MUSLIM"     I did not believe it----because I had never heard of muslims in Ceylon-----I was wrong----almost
> 10% of the population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me Rosie, since this all fine in your book, should the Brits drive out the Irish and raoe their woman and children?  Should the Spanish do the same to the Basques?  Oh...and the MS13 gangs and their brutality.  Don't think it is time to start raping hispanic women and children.
> 
> Let me know when you get that warped little bit of tissue you call a brain in gear so you can start defending more rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie can't stop crying about Pogrom's in Polish territory against their Jews, even though most of them were by Russians.
> 
> Now all of a sudden it's understandable to have Pogrom's by Buddhists against Muslims in Rohingya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogroms in Poland against jews were historically accomplished by
> Poles.   -------some really horrific action was accomplished by Russians
> as poles cheered at the close of world war II.    During the invasion by
> german and Russia------poles were stymied..     My very own polish
> ancestors fled Poland for Austria ------towards the end of the 19th century.
> As to POGROMS by Buddhists against muslims-------got any credible
> citations.    I have no doubt that there is FIGHTING  between Buddhists and
> muslims and Myanmar
Click to expand...

What is going on in Myanmar is most certainly program at the very least, and well confirmed by a broad array of sources.  But hey...it’s ok in your book.


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are pathetic trying to rebrand far right ideological trash as left based on semantics. Is the Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea democratic?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand right and left.
> 
> And, a "democracy" CAN vote away the rights of the minority. That's happening in England today
Click to expand...

I understand rightwing  revionist history quite well


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political prisoner? My ass. He's a football hooligan, a fraudster and tried to enter the US on a false passport. He got arrested for contempt of court, it's a crime in the US and the UK, then he didn't even get sent to prison, but on a suspended sentence, and then got arrested again and sent back to prison, where the mother fucker belongs.
> 
> Tommy Robinson isn't even his name. He's too chicken shit to even use his own name. He uses someone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put this in proper perspective, folks *should know that you are on record as referring to the gang rape of 11 year olds as nothing more than Muslim men getting some. *
> 
> Like Coyote and Tommy, you express no outrage at all towards the massively widespread and systematic nature of the rapes that target the children of a different ethnicity, but vent your little spleens with nothing but bile and hatred towards those who oppose the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link please or admit you are making shit up as usual.  I have heard that expressed here.
> 
> Oh. And save us the hypocritical outrage which is compmetely la king in non-muslim rape atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute how you Muslims who work so feverishly to supply rapists with easy meat demand people link to one specific post, when it's your entire posting history on the subject that reveals your actual agenda.
> 
> Everybody here can see it other than the regressives with an IQ less than 90.
Click to expand...

So you can’t link to anything in my allegedly prolific postings referring to “ gang rape of 11 year olds as Muslim men getting some?”  Nothing?

Thought so.  That is probably your most audacious lie to date.  Can’t come up with a link?  Make up shit about your opponent. That’s your Dogma.


----------



## eagle1462010

https://www.opendoorsuk.org/persecution/resources/world_watch_list_report_2018_final.pdf


Christians are experiencing devastating levels of


violence. From widows in Nigeria whose husbands

have been killed by Boko Haram fighters, to girls in

Pakistan who have been raped, forcefully converted

and married against their will, to those caught up in

the multiple bomb blasts and shootings in Egypt –

the suffering continues.



*
Worldwide, persecution is rising:


•*• Over 200 million Christians in the top 50


countries experience high levels of persecution

or worse

*•*• 2,000 Christians were killed in Nigeria

*•*• In Pakistan, 168 churches were attacked

*•*• 635 Christians in India were detained without


trial or unfairly arrested and imprisoned.



*Pakistan: *Pakistan has the highest violence rating


on the World Watch List. This is partly due to the

abduction of at least 700 Christians every year.

This figure for abduction is greater than all of the

other World Watch List countries put together. As

Pakistani Pastor Sabqat* comments: “Here we are...

always afraid of the local Mullah’s teaching at the

Mosque. It inspires the young Muslim men to force

our young people to convert to Islam.” If conversion

is the goal, kidnapping, rape, violence and threats

are the means.


----------



## eagle1462010

Pardon me when I say Fuck Islam................


----------



## eagle1462010

Woman is sentenced to die 'for being raped' in Pakistan | Daily Mail Online

*Woman, 19, is sentenced to death by stoning for adultery after she was 'raped at gunpoint by her cousin' in Pakistan*

*Woman, 19, claims she was raped in her family home at gunpoint by her cousin*
*She reported crime to tribal court, but it ruled she had intentionally seduced him*
*Court, which included alleged rapist's father, then sentenced her to death *








Such nice people come from Pakistan...........


----------



## frigidweirdo

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political prisoner? My ass. He's a football hooligan, a fraudster and tried to enter the US on a false passport. He got arrested for contempt of court, it's a crime in the US and the UK, then he didn't even get sent to prison, but on a suspended sentence, and then got arrested again and sent back to prison, where the mother fucker belongs.
> 
> Tommy Robinson isn't even his name. He's too chicken shit to even use his own name. He uses someone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put this in proper perspective, folks *should know that you are on record as referring to the gang rape of 11 year olds as nothing more than Muslim men getting some. *
> 
> Like Coyote and Tommy, you express no outrage at all towards the massively widespread and systematic nature of the rapes that target the children of a different ethnicity, but vent your little spleens with nothing but bile and hatred towards those who oppose the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link please or admit you are making shit up as usual.  I have heard that expressed here.
> 
> Oh. And save us the hypocritical outrage which is compmetely la king in non-muslim rape atrocities.
Click to expand...


He'll never find such a link, because it never happened. Luckily that one is on ignore.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> https://www.opendoorsuk.org/persecution/resources/world_watch_list_report_2018_final.pdf
> 
> 
> Christians are experiencing devastating levels of
> 
> 
> violence. From widows in Nigeria whose husbands
> 
> have been killed by Boko Haram fighters, to girls in
> 
> Pakistan who have been raped, forcefully converted
> 
> and married against their will, to those caught up in
> 
> the multiple bomb blasts and shootings in Egypt –
> 
> the suffering continues.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Worldwide, persecution is rising:
> 
> 
> •*• Over 200 million Christians in the top 50
> 
> 
> countries experience high levels of persecution
> 
> or worse
> 
> *•*• 2,000 Christians were killed in Nigeria
> 
> *•*• In Pakistan, 168 churches were attacked
> 
> *•*• 635 Christians in India were detained without
> 
> 
> trial or unfairly arrested and imprisoned.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan: *Pakistan has the highest violence rating
> 
> 
> on the World Watch List. This is partly due to the
> 
> abduction of at least 700 Christians every year.
> 
> This figure for abduction is greater than all of the
> 
> other World Watch List countries put together. As
> 
> Pakistani Pastor Sabqat* comments: “Here we are...
> 
> always afraid of the local Mullah’s teaching at the
> 
> Mosque. It inspires the young Muslim men to force
> 
> our young people to convert to Islam.” If conversion
> 
> is the goal, kidnapping, rape, violence and threats
> 
> are the means.


What is particularly tragic with groups like Boko Harem  is that rape destroys the girls.  They come from very traditional communities where a woman’s value is based on her virginity.  When she is finally rescued
, often with children in tow, her community is often reluctant to accept her back, even her family might reject, and there is no acceptance for her children.  Groups of survivors have formed small communities together, supporting each other.  Rape is a very potent weapon with which to terrorize.  Isis knows that.  Boko Harem knows that.  Myanmar knows that.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he is totally silent on the horrific gang rape of women and of children perpetrated on the Rohinga minority by the Buddhist majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Myanmar thread I posted about the other side of the equation........It wasn't a Rape thread.......they were killing each other and they attacked first...........there was blood on both sides.............It wasn't a Rape thread.
Click to expand...

Rape featured heavily...and think for a moment about what you said.

Are you suggesting that rape can ever be justifiable?


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so that's why you support the gang rape of British children. It's because I haven't commented on something totally unrelated.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Myanmar thread I posted about the other side of the equation........It wasn't a Rape thread.......they were killing each other and they attacked first...........there was blood on both sides.............It wasn't a Rape thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape featured heavily...and think for a moment about what you said.
> 
> Are you suggesting that rape can ever be justifiable?
Click to expand...

Again..................you try to push crap that wasn't really there................attempting to say others justify Rape just because you say so............In that thread I put the abuses going on there............And it sure as hell wasn't one sided.

How about I return the favor.............Are you suggesting the Rape of Hindu's by Bengali is Justifiable..............Because they gang raped them and forced them to convert or die on the other side of the equation.............

Do you justify Rape.................


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are pathetic trying to rebrand far right ideological trash as left based on semantics. Is the Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea democratic?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand right and left.
> 
> And, a "democracy" CAN vote away the rights of the minority. That's happening in England today
Click to expand...

What minority rights are being voted away?


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using your logic (if someone doesn’t vociferously denounce it they must support it)...you support it.
> 
> The fact that the only threads you get outraged over, involve Muslim rapists speaks volumes.
> 
> 
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Myanmar thread I posted about the other side of the equation........It wasn't a Rape thread.......they were killing each other and they attacked first...........there was blood on both sides.............It wasn't a Rape thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape featured heavily...and think for a moment about what you said.
> 
> Are you suggesting that rape can ever be justifiable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again..................you try to push crap that wasn't really there................attempting to say others justify Rape just because you say so............In that thread I put the abuses going on there............And it sure as hell wasn't one sided.
> 
> How about I return the favor.............Are you suggesting the Rape of Hindu's by Bengali is Justifiable..............Because they gang raped them and forced them to convert or die on the other side of the equation.............
> 
> Do you justify Rape.................
Click to expand...

Nope.  In my mind there is no distinction between those rapes, the rapes of the Rohinga, women in Germany, or in the Congo or any other rape.  None.  Those women didn’t ask for.  None of them. They did nothing to deserve it.  So why even attempt to say that somehow it is different with Myanmar?  It isn’t.  Rape is rape.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Rape case threads would that be..........can you give examples...........
> 
> Post some...........I don't care if it's a Martian or ET doing the raping and see what the response is on the board...........
> 
> Links to all those Rape cases not involving Muslims that got no responses please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the Myanmar thread I posted about the other side of the equation........It wasn't a Rape thread.......they were killing each other and they attacked first...........there was blood on both sides.............It wasn't a Rape thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape featured heavily...and think for a moment about what you said.
> 
> Are you suggesting that rape can ever be justifiable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again..................you try to push crap that wasn't really there................attempting to say others justify Rape just because you say so............In that thread I put the abuses going on there............And it sure as hell wasn't one sided.
> 
> How about I return the favor.............Are you suggesting the Rape of Hindu's by Bengali is Justifiable..............Because they gang raped them and forced them to convert or die on the other side of the equation.............
> 
> Do you justify Rape.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  In my mind there is no distinction between those rapes, the rapes of the Rohinga, women in Germany, or in the Congo or any other rape.  None.  Those women didn’t ask for.  None of them. They did nothing to deserve it.  So why even attempt to say that somehow it is different with Myanmar?  It isn’t.  Rape is rape.
Click to expand...

And I said that there was violence from both sides...........which part of that made you comment to me that I accepted Rape...........................when that was never the case.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

There is some strange opinion among the left in Europe and the United States that there is a right of muslim men to rape and murder white girls.  To complain, to mention it is racist. 

Where did this right come from?  Why do European and American men support and protect those that kill and debase their women?  Is this just a byproduct of celebrating all things gay?


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No responses from Dogma?  Sure.
> 
> Rape
> Rape Capital of the World
> In Congo, Trapped In Violence And Forgotten
> Myanmar Is Starving Rohingya Muslims Out of Their Villages: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myanmar thread I posted about the other side of the equation........It wasn't a Rape thread.......they were killing each other and they attacked first...........there was blood on both sides.............It wasn't a Rape thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape featured heavily...and think for a moment about what you said.
> 
> Are you suggesting that rape can ever be justifiable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again..................you try to push crap that wasn't really there................attempting to say others justify Rape just because you say so............In that thread I put the abuses going on there............And it sure as hell wasn't one sided.
> 
> How about I return the favor.............Are you suggesting the Rape of Hindu's by Bengali is Justifiable..............Because they gang raped them and forced them to convert or die on the other side of the equation.............
> 
> Do you justify Rape.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  In my mind there is no distinction between those rapes, the rapes of the Rohinga, women in Germany, or in the Congo or any other rape.  None.  Those women didn’t ask for.  None of them. They did nothing to deserve it.  So why even attempt to say that somehow it is different with Myanmar?  It isn’t.  Rape is rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said that there was violence from both sides...........which part of that made you comment to me that I accepted Rape...........................when that was never the case.
Click to expand...

Because you don’t add that caveat to any other rape situation.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Myanmar thread I posted about the other side of the equation........It wasn't a Rape thread.......they were killing each other and they attacked first...........there was blood on both sides.............It wasn't a Rape thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Rape featured heavily...and think for a moment about what you said.
> 
> Are you suggesting that rape can ever be justifiable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again..................you try to push crap that wasn't really there................attempting to say others justify Rape just because you say so............In that thread I put the abuses going on there............And it sure as hell wasn't one sided.
> 
> How about I return the favor.............Are you suggesting the Rape of Hindu's by Bengali is Justifiable..............Because they gang raped them and forced them to convert or die on the other side of the equation.............
> 
> Do you justify Rape.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  In my mind there is no distinction between those rapes, the rapes of the Rohinga, women in Germany, or in the Congo or any other rape.  None.  Those women didn’t ask for.  None of them. They did nothing to deserve it.  So why even attempt to say that somehow it is different with Myanmar?  It isn’t.  Rape is rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said that there was violence from both sides...........which part of that made you comment to me that I accepted Rape...........................when that was never the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don’t add that caveat to any other rape situation.
Click to expand...

LOL

That thread was a ongoing War.............and the Bengali are Rapist.......doesn't mean the Hidu's didn't do the same.......

and.......here we go again..........

Because You Coyote don't add the caveat of the Muslim side of the brutality of the conflict..........it's always one sided...............

back to square one.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rape featured heavily...and think for a moment about what you said.
> 
> Are you suggesting that rape can ever be justifiable?
> 
> 
> 
> Again..................you try to push crap that wasn't really there................attempting to say others justify Rape just because you say so............In that thread I put the abuses going on there............And it sure as hell wasn't one sided.
> 
> How about I return the favor.............Are you suggesting the Rape of Hindu's by Bengali is Justifiable..............Because they gang raped them and forced them to convert or die on the other side of the equation.............
> 
> Do you justify Rape.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  In my mind there is no distinction between those rapes, the rapes of the Rohinga, women in Germany, or in the Congo or any other rape.  None.  Those women didn’t ask for.  None of them. They did nothing to deserve it.  So why even attempt to say that somehow it is different with Myanmar?  It isn’t.  Rape is rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said that there was violence from both sides...........which part of that made you comment to me that I accepted Rape...........................when that was never the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don’t add that caveat to any other rape situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That thread was a ongoing War.............and the Bengali are Rapist.......doesn't mean the Hidu's didn't do the same.......
> 
> and.......here we go again..........
> 
> Because You Coyote don't add the caveat of the Muslim side of the brutality of the conflict..........it's always one sided...............
> 
> back to square one.
Click to expand...


There is no caveat when it comes to rape.  None.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again..................you try to push crap that wasn't really there................attempting to say others justify Rape just because you say so............In that thread I put the abuses going on there............And it sure as hell wasn't one sided.
> 
> How about I return the favor.............Are you suggesting the Rape of Hindu's by Bengali is Justifiable..............Because they gang raped them and forced them to convert or die on the other side of the equation.............
> 
> Do you justify Rape.................
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  In my mind there is no distinction between those rapes, the rapes of the Rohinga, women in Germany, or in the Congo or any other rape.  None.  Those women didn’t ask for.  None of them. They did nothing to deserve it.  So why even attempt to say that somehow it is different with Myanmar?  It isn’t.  Rape is rape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I said that there was violence from both sides...........which part of that made you comment to me that I accepted Rape...........................when that was never the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don’t add that caveat to any other rape situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> That thread was a ongoing War.............and the Bengali are Rapist.......doesn't mean the Hidu's didn't do the same.......
> 
> and.......here we go again..........
> 
> Because You Coyote don't add the caveat of the Muslim side of the brutality of the conflict..........it's always one sided...............
> 
> back to square one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no caveat when it comes to rape.  None.
Click to expand...

Yet you address a certain...........hmmm..........one sidedness in your posts............

We can agree that Rape is BS no matter who does it............but please stop with pushing the straw man towards people like me.

Work tomorrow .........Good night.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Coyote said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political prisoner? My ass. He's a football hooligan, a fraudster and tried to enter the US on a false passport. He got arrested for contempt of court, it's a crime in the US and the UK, then he didn't even get sent to prison, but on a suspended sentence, and then got arrested again and sent back to prison, where the mother fucker belongs.
> 
> Tommy Robinson isn't even his name. He's too chicken shit to even use his own name. He uses someone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put this in proper perspective, folks *should know that you are on record as referring to the gang rape of 11 year olds as nothing more than Muslim men getting some. *
> 
> Like Coyote and Tommy, you express no outrage at all towards the massively widespread and systematic nature of the rapes that target the children of a different ethnicity, but vent your little spleens with nothing but bile and hatred towards those who oppose the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link please or admit you are making shit up as usual.  I have heard that expressed here.
> 
> Oh. And save us the hypocritical outrage which is compmetely la king in non-muslim rape atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll never find such a link, because it never happened. Luckily that one is on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I notice he claims it is on record and consistently fails to produce said record.  I suspect he will resort to the usual slew of insults and false claims in order to deflect from it.
Click to expand...

Who Is Tommy Robinson and What Is He About:


----------



## Political Junky

Tommy Tainant said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not impressed----the OP heading is faulty in that 'tommy' is no longer a member of the EDL----Of course of ALL the people who attended the demonstration---some are jerks ----SO?
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of this is just a gut geaction to piss off their Marxist governments abuse of basic human rights
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the UK has a Marxist government ?
> 
> Are you an adult ?
Click to expand...

No


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is some strange opinion among the left in Europe and the United States that there is a right of muslim men to rape and murder white girls.  To complain, to mention it is racist.
> 
> Where did this right come from?  Why do European and American men support and protect those that kill and debase their women?  Is this just a byproduct of celebrating all things gay?



And who says there is this right? Which left wing people have said this?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.opendoorsuk.org/persecution/resources/world_watch_list_report_2018_final.pdf
> 
> 
> Christians are experiencing devastating levels of
> 
> 
> violence. From widows in Nigeria whose husbands
> 
> have been killed by Boko Haram fighters, to girls in
> 
> Pakistan who have been raped, forcefully converted
> 
> and married against their will, to those caught up in
> 
> the multiple bomb blasts and shootings in Egypt –
> 
> the suffering continues.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Worldwide, persecution is rising:
> 
> 
> •*• Over 200 million Christians in the top 50
> 
> 
> countries experience high levels of persecution
> 
> or worse
> 
> *•*• 2,000 Christians were killed in Nigeria
> 
> *•*• In Pakistan, 168 churches were attacked
> 
> *•*• 635 Christians in India were detained without
> 
> 
> trial or unfairly arrested and imprisoned.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan: *Pakistan has the highest violence rating
> 
> 
> on the World Watch List. This is partly due to the
> 
> abduction of at least 700 Christians every year.
> 
> This figure for abduction is greater than all of the
> 
> other World Watch List countries put together. As
> 
> Pakistani Pastor Sabqat* comments: “Here we are...
> 
> always afraid of the local Mullah’s teaching at the
> 
> Mosque. It inspires the young Muslim men to force
> 
> our young people to convert to Islam.” If conversion
> 
> is the goal, kidnapping, rape, violence and threats
> 
> are the means.
> 
> 
> 
> What is particularly tragic with groups like Boko Harem  is that rape destroys the girls.  They come from very traditional communities where a woman’s value is based on her virginity.  When she is finally rescued
> , often with children in tow, her community is often reluctant to accept her back, even her family might reject, and there is no acceptance for her children.  Groups of survivors have formed small communities together, supporting each other.  Rape is a very potent weapon with which to terrorize.  Isis knows that.  Boko Harem knows that.  Myanmar knows that.
Click to expand...


WHO in Mayanmar knows it??.     I learned about the fate of raped muslim girls------LONG LONG ago.     In fact, it was in 1971.    It was during the
civil war between  East and West Pakistan.    At that time I knew several
West Pakistanis.     The cliff note version I got from them regarding the
girls raped by the West Pakistani army in the erstwhile East Pakistan-----
for whom I expressed concern and even suggested that it is up to the
CLERGYMEN to insist that they be cared for,   was>>>  
 "YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND. OUR CULTURE......THOSE GIRLS HAVE NO FUTURE"     ----it was a justification for their abandonment to the gutter
and suicide..  -----a justification by the west Pakistani surgeon with whom
I remonstrated regarding his "culture"     (ok in coyote's book)


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is some strange opinion among the left in Europe and the United States that there is a right of muslim men to rape and murder white girls.  To complain, to mention it is racist.
> 
> Where did this right come from?  Why do European and American men support and protect those that kill and debase their women?  Is this just a byproduct of celebrating all things gay?
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote supports the rape of children because she serves Islam.
> 
> As for the rest, it is due to the way people have bought in to the incessant propaganda that paints western civilization as the source of all the world's ills.
Click to expand...


That's a bridge too far, IMO.


----------



## irosie91

Marion Morrison said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is some strange opinion among the left in Europe and the United States that there is a right of muslim men to rape and murder white girls.  To complain, to mention it is racist.
> 
> Where did this right come from?  Why do European and American men support and protect those that kill and debase their women?  Is this just a byproduct of celebrating all things gay?
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote supports the rape of children because she serves Islam.
> 
> As for the rest, it is due to the way people have bought in to the incessant propaganda that paints western civilization as the source of all the world's ills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bridge too far, IMO.
Click to expand...


not all that far------and getting closer every decade


----------



## irosie91

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is some strange opinion among the left in Europe and the United States that there is a right of muslim men to rape and murder white girls.  To complain, to mention it is racist.
> 
> Where did this right come from?  Why do European and American men support and protect those that kill and debase their women?  Is this just a byproduct of celebrating all things gay?
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote supports the rape of children because she serves Islam.
> 
> As for the rest, it is due to the way people have bought in to the incessant propaganda that paints western civilization as the source of all the world's ills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Coyote supports the rape of children because she serves Islam."*
> 
> I do not think that Coyote literally supports the rape of children, what I do think is she has an extreme love in with ALL things Islam and this makes her unable to criticise as she could do if she did not have her extreme love in with Islam, what does not help also is that when someone does bring attention to the Muslim Rape Gangs etc Coyote then gives the Funny to the post this makes peoples think she is laughing at children being raped by Muslim Rape Gangs, IMHO she should stop doing the Funny thing.
Click to expand...


in my not so humble opinion,   coyote is jumping on the very prevalent
bandwagon of-------"I AM SO WITH IT......."         In 1920 should would
have said  "bees knees"    lots         The "funny"  button (which I admit
that I use now and then )   is something like a derisive grunt


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Political prisoner? My ass. He's a football hooligan, a fraudster and tried to enter the US on a false passport. He got arrested for contempt of court, it's a crime in the US and the UK, then he didn't even get sent to prison, but on a suspended sentence, and then got arrested again and sent back to prison, where the mother fucker belongs.
> 
> Tommy Robinson isn't even his name. He's too chicken shit to even use his own name. He uses someone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put this in proper perspective, folks *should know that you are on record as referring to the gang rape of 11 year olds as nothing more than Muslim men getting some. *
> 
> Like Coyote and Tommy, you express no outrage at all towards the massively widespread and systematic nature of the rapes that target the children of a different ethnicity, but vent your little spleens with nothing but bile and hatred towards those who oppose the rapes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link please or admit you are making shit up as usual.  I have heard that expressed here.
> 
> Oh. And save us the hypocritical outrage which is compmetely la king in non-muslim rape atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll never find such a link, because it never happened. Luckily that one is on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I notice he claims it is on record and consistently fails to produce said record.  I suspect he will resort to the usual slew of insults and false claims in order to deflect from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who Is Tommy Robinson and What Is He About:
Click to expand...

And that is exactly what we are talking about.  You take stuff and completely distort it.  Read what he said.  He is talking about larger societal problems that make these kids susceptible to being “groomed”.  Getting tapped is the victim being chosen by the “groomer” and being groomed to accept what is happening until it is too late.  He is right in that these kids aren’t just grabbed and raped, they are selected for their vulnerabilities and groomed.  He is right in that their are two issues...that of the actual gangs and traffickers and that which makes these kids susceptable.  Address both.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> To put this in proper perspective, folks *should know that you are on record as referring to the gang rape of 11 year olds as nothing more than Muslim men getting some. *
> 
> Like Coyote and Tommy, you express no outrage at all towards the massively widespread and systematic nature of the rapes that target the children of a different ethnicity, but vent your little spleens with nothing but bile and hatred towards those who oppose the rapes.
> 
> 
> 
> Link please or admit you are making shit up as usual.  I have heard that expressed here.
> 
> Oh. And save us the hypocritical outrage which is compmetely la king in non-muslim rape atrocities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll never find such a link, because it never happened. Luckily that one is on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I notice he claims it is on record and consistently fails to produce said record.  I suspect he will resort to the usual slew of insults and false claims in order to deflect from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who Is Tommy Robinson and What Is He About:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is exactly what we are talking about.  You take stuff and completely distort it.  Read what he said.  He is talking about larger societal problems that make these kids susceptible to being “groomed”.  Getting tapped is the victim being chosen by the “groomer” and being groomed to accept what is happening until it is too late.  He is right in that these kids aren’t just grabbed and raped, they are selected for their vulnerabilities and groomed.  He is right in that their are two issues...that of the actual gangs and traffickers and that which makes these kids susceptable.  Address both.
Click to expand...


RIGHT-----do not blame the criminal---BLAME THE VICTIM----
WAAAAYYYYYY  to go Coyote.     In my city there has been a
spate of muggings and robberies of elderly people----ADDRESS
the cause and demand euthanasia by age 50


----------



## Dogmaphobe

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link please or admit you are making shit up as usual.  I have heard that expressed here.
> 
> Oh. And save us the hypocritical outrage which is compmetely la king in non-muslim rape atrocities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll never find such a link, because it never happened. Luckily that one is on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I notice he claims it is on record and consistently fails to produce said record.  I suspect he will resort to the usual slew of insults and false claims in order to deflect from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who Is Tommy Robinson and What Is He About:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is exactly what we are talking about.  You take stuff and completely distort it.  Read what he said.  He is talking about larger societal problems that make these kids susceptible to being “groomed”.  Getting tapped is the victim being chosen by the “groomer” and being groomed to accept what is happening until it is too late.  He is right in that these kids aren’t just grabbed and raped, they are selected for their vulnerabilities and groomed.  He is right in that their are two issues...that of the actual gangs and traffickers and that which makes these kids susceptable.  Address both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RIGHT-----do not blame the criminal---BLAME THE VICTIM----
> WAAAAYYYYYY  to go Coyote.     In my city there has been a
> spate of muggings and robberies of elderly people----ADDRESS
> the cause and demand euthanasia by age 50
Click to expand...



I especially liked the way she changed the implication of the word "tapped"  from it's usual sexual connotation to something else entirely.

 Yes, the gang rape of children is just Muslims tapping some ass, but let's defend that by pretending it meant something else entirely.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't speak Polish, and lived in Poland?
> You don't think that's rude?
> 
> I think you like many Jews just make up crap as you go along.
> 
> Out of all ethnicity's I've dealt with, the Jewish ethnicity is the most vile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no-----I do not think it rude.    They were isolated in ghettos ---now THAT is rude.    They were barred from owning land and based on the vile filth of the laws imposed on them---had no reason to consider their sojourn in that shit hole of canon law and inebriated murderers Permanent--------SO right were they
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has  gone off topic, but I refuse to allow you to keep libel (slander) against Polish people.
> 
> Fact is there was no Polish state between 1795 - 1918.
> 
> Yet, you blame Poland for everything, anyways.
> 
> You 100% prove my point, that yes you're either very dishonest, or very ignorant (Jews)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----there were no polish people----no polish language----
> no pierogis  ---------and somehow some idiots expect jews to
> speak a non-existent language from a non existent people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With no Polish state, how could Polish people be the ones barring  Jews from owning property?
> 
> Quite the opposite Germans, and Russians who controlled Poland also limited  property ownership for ethnic Poles.
> 
> You make Jews seem like outrageous liars, and ignorant idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are very confused-------the laws that barred jews from owning
> land were not  "state laws" ------they were CHURCH LAWS which
> were inflicted on jews no matter which lump of shit  "nation"  was
> shitting in Poland and they were ENFORCED by the local polish pigs who were encouraged to their filth in the churches
Click to expand...


You brush off Pogroms in Rohingya against Muslims, saying it's their land, now when it's Pogroms in Poland against Jews, you cry thinking it's your Jewish land.

You've proved my point to the T, you are a major hypocrite at best. 
You are very vile, dishonest, and ignorant.

As for your bit about the "Church" explain how the "Church" could limit private property, without the state of Poland existing?


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll never find such a link, because it never happened. Luckily that one is on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I notice he claims it is on record and consistently fails to produce said record.  I suspect he will resort to the usual slew of insults and false claims in order to deflect from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who Is Tommy Robinson and What Is He About:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is exactly what we are talking about.  You take stuff and completely distort it.  Read what he said.  He is talking about larger societal problems that make these kids susceptible to being “groomed”.  Getting tapped is the victim being chosen by the “groomer” and being groomed to accept what is happening until it is too late.  He is right in that these kids aren’t just grabbed and raped, they are selected for their vulnerabilities and groomed.  He is right in that their are two issues...that of the actual gangs and traffickers and that which makes these kids susceptable.  Address both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RIGHT-----do not blame the criminal---BLAME THE VICTIM----
> WAAAAYYYYYY  to go Coyote.     In my city there has been a
> spate of muggings and robberies of elderly people----ADDRESS
> the cause and demand euthanasia by age 50
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I especially liked the way she changed the implication of the word "tapped"  from it's usual sexual connotation to something else entirely.
> 
> Yes, the gang rape of children is just Muslims tapping some ass, but let's defend that by pretending it meant something else entirely.
Click to expand...


God you’re dense.  Or maybe it is just an act because your only argument is to attack your opponent with allegations of supporting rape. Take note of #5.

*Definition of tap*
tapped; tapping
transitive verb
1: to strike lightly especially with a slight sound 
2: to give a light blow with 

tap a pencil on the table
3: to bring about by repeated light blows 

tap out a story on the typewriter
4: to repair by putting a tap on 
5: select, designate 

was tapped for police commissioner
;  specifically  : to elect to membership (as in a fraternity)


----------



## Coyote

*Back on topic please, this isn’t about Poland and Jews.*


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Back on topic please, this isn’t about Poland and Jews.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …….or the Rohingya.
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to help.  I know how important it is to you to keep things on topic.
Click to expand...


The topic involved rape, remember?


----------



## AZGAL

Milly Dowler killer Levi Bellfield 'joined biggest Muslim jail gang to impress terrorists'
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EVIL serial killer Levi Bellfield converted to Islam to seek influence and status by associating with terrorists and extremists within the “biggest gang in jail”.

By Joshua Nevett / Published 21st March 2018
 

CONVERTED: Bellfield reportedly follows a strict Muslim code and prays to Allah every day
Bellfield, 50, now known as Yusuf Rahim, follows the Muslim code strictly and prays to Allah every day at HMP Frankland, a tough prison dubbed “Monster Mansion”.
The triple murderer, nicknamed the “Bus Stop Killer”, changed his faith after being convicted of murdering young girl Milly Dowler, who was snatched on the way home from school 16 years ago today.
He was already behind bars for murdering Marsha McDonnell, 19, in 2003 and Amelie Delagrange, 22, and the attempted murder of Kate Sheedy, 18, in 2004.

A prison source believes Bellfield only adopted Islam to gain the approval of Muslim terrorists and extremists locked up at the Category A maximum security jail, in County Durham.
The ex-bouncer is serving multiple life sentences alongside some of Britain’s most notorious Islamist terrorists, including failed tube bomber Osman Hussain and Lee Rigby killer Michael Adebolajo.
SCARY: Bellfield reportedly turned to Islam to gain special treatment in jail
“He’s under the umbrella of the biggest gang in jail at the minute,” a prison source told Daily Star Online.
“That’s the Muslims and it’s a big umbrella. In prison, everyone belongs to something.
“I dare to say that’s why he converted to Muslim.”
The killer turned to Islam to gain special treatment at the jail as inmates who convert “get a lot of benefits”, the source said.
Bellfield, who is being housed on a specialist wing for vulnerable prisoners, mixes with Muslim inmates at weekly Koran readings and Friday prayer meetings.


*National*
*In UK Prisons, Islamic Extremist Recruitment Is Rampant, Outgoing Chief Inspector Says*
By Aaron Morrison @aaronlmorrison
12/28/15 AT 9:26 AM

Correctional facilities in the United Kingdom are increasingly a recruitment ground for Islamic extremists who use their faith to gang up on nonbelievers and force some to convert, a top prisons inspector told the U.K. media Monday. Nick Hardwick, the chief inspector of prisons, told The Times of London that Muslim gangs have increased their influence in the country’s jails and that it should be a bigger concern to leaders than the radicalization of British citizens.


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## AZGAL

World news, comment and features from the world's most free-thinking newspaper @*Independent*
London, United Kingdom
News › UK › Home News

*Self-harm and violent attacks hit record high in prisons across England and Wales*
*Campaigners demand increases in prison officers and drop in number of people jailed to improve security*

Lizzie Dearden Home Affairs Correspondent                      
Thursday 26 April 2018 15:00


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## AZGAL




----------



## AZGAL

*Geo English*‏Verified account @*geonews_english* 


Britain's May survives Brexit vote, EU steps up pressure


----------

